# Sticky  Raw Picture Thread!



## Northwoods10

Mods....maybe this could become a sticky?! 

I'm on a few other forums and us raw feeders always enjoy sharing pictures of what we feed our dogs and our dogs eating. Its also a great way for newbies to see what everything looks like and this type of thread helped me jump towards starting on raw b/c I Felt more comfortable after seeing pictures. 

So, feel free to share any raw pictures/videos you have! Also include your storage set up! 

I'll start! 



Miss Nallah and her pork neck:









Morgan May and her pork neck:










Chicken Back, Sardine, Ground Buffalo, chicken liver & beef kidney: 









Not a great photo(Taken with cell) Remi and his first raw meal of a chicken back:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Oooh! Me too! Me too!!

This is Ania in total bliss eating a chicken part of some sort. Haha! Her eyes are rolled in the back of her head, she's diggin' it so much!


----------



## luvMyBRT

Great thread! I love it!

Duncan hoping I drop a chicken back:









Duncan and his chicken quarter:









Whole Talapia:









And Lucky looking at my like I'm crazy for wanting her to actually eat fresh fish. She now eats canned....


----------



## Spaz

Beef ribs. Yummy!










Hannah eating beef ribs. Even more YUMMY!



















Chicken feet and some veal kidney.


----------



## Spaz

Hannah says, "Give me that NOW!"










:biggrin:


----------



## k9capture_16

Here are mine

All three enjoying dinner









Lincoln eating chicken quarter, frozen liver pieces and sardines









Riot Eating sardines









Lincoln and Ruby sharing chicken quarter (rare occurance)


----------



## Northwoods10

YouTube - Remi (5 month old GSP) vs. raw chicken frame


----------



## BrownieM

Spaz said:


> Beef ribs. Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah eating beef ribs. Even more YUMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken feet and some veal kidney.


omg those look like human hands!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaz

They are kind of creepy looking. It took me a minute to touch one after I opened the package. I was sure Hannah wouldn't eat them but she gobbled them right up. She loves her chicken feet! :smile:


----------



## sassymaxmom

Even better, if the dog chomps them just right the toes curl up. I love watching him eat them now but it was very creepy at first!


----------



## Jackielyn

saraj2878 said:


> And Lucky looking at my like I'm crazy for wanting her to actually eat fresh fish. She now eats canned....


Your GSP looks just like my childhood GSP Mindy! She had a docked tail but she had the white around eyes just like yours!! I loved my Mindy, she crossed the rainbow bridge this last May, she was 17 yrs old! We owned her from a puppy and got her when I was 10. 

Anywho, I will get a couple pics, I've been trying with my phone but can't seem to get a good shot! The dogs enjoyed cornish hens for dinner this evening I wanted a pic!


----------



## mike594

*The Chicken feet and Beef Ribs*

Do you feed the chicken feet and the beef ribs as a meal or a treat. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## Spaz

The feet are treats only. Beef ribs are both.


----------



## BTDogRaw

LOVE the photo of the chicken feet box. (Sorry--new and I can't figure out how to post under the same post...help?) I am laughing and laughing. Where did you find a package of chicken feet? I'm so in on that. My TWC would love them.


----------



## Huskyluv

Dakota enjoying a split chicken breast


















Mmm, this is delish...


----------



## Huskyluv

Faith chowing down on chicken wing. She has to eat in a crate otherwise she'll drag the chicken all over the house.


----------



## Spaz

Found them at ShopRite. They don't have them all the time but when they do I buy a few packs since Hannah loves them so much.


----------



## List

Lamb Shoulder. Yum


----------



## Northwoods10

Here's a video of Remi (5 month old GSP) eating a chicken back.

YouTube - Remi (5 month old GSP) vs. raw chicken frame


----------



## mike594

*Chicken Feet*

Do you cut off the nail or leave them? I saw them in the store and bought them after seeing your post. Thanks Mike


----------



## Spaz

Nope I don't cut off the nails. :biggrin:


----------



## Maszor

*Chicken*

I thought eating chicken bones was bad?


----------



## spookychick13

Maszor said:


> I thought eating chicken bones was bad?


It is! If they are cooked. 
Are you trolling?


----------



## luvMyBRT

Maszor said:


> I thought eating chicken bones was bad?


Yup. If the bones have been cooked it is very bad. This is when they splinter. However, RAW chicken bones are perfectly fine for dogs who are raw fed. They are actually very palatable, digestible, full of nutrients, and are a great toothbrush! :smile:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Harleigh chowing done on some Chicken

















I'll have to dig through some other pictures, but I know I've got more. lol

BTW - Hey Kelley *waves* :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10

Heyyyyyyyy Nikki!


----------



## Jackielyn

Here are my danes munching on cornish hens


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Jackielyn

magicre said:


> love the dogs and love the tag line...'mama to 3 skin babies and 2 fur babies'....LOL


Aw thank you  You know what, i gotta change that because we have a kitty now! 3 skin babies and 3 fur babies now!


----------



## 300roses

Rossi working on her chicken drumstick. 


Rossi chomping on her rabbit rib.


----------



## DeltaNDoc

Delta eating chicken at about 4 1/2 months old









Delta eating skinned/gutted rabbit at probably six months old


















Doc, 3 months old, eating chicken


----------



## DeltaNDoc




----------



## Northwoods10

Hi Monica!  Great pictures!


----------



## BTDogRaw

Love the photo of the skinned/gutted rabbit. I think my Bailey would be in heaven with one of those. Where did you find/purchase it? Or lucky enough for someone to give it to you? Yum! :smile:

Love how your pup stands and eats, too. Bailey does the same thing. She's not very interested in laying down or having her paws touch her food. Probably too cold...although she adores leaping through the snow!

Thanks for posting the photos.

Amy J-K
&
Bailey T. Dog


----------



## Northwoods10

Nallah enjoys her Cornish Game Hen

YouTube - Nallah enjoys a RAW Cornish Game Hen (Raw Fed Lab)


----------



## bolo

Falco going to town on a chicken quarter.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Boone on Day 1 









Woof on Day 1


----------



## sarweim

*Mmm! Fish!*

Took a little figuring out, but she got it! op2:

"What the heck is this thing?"









"Stop slipping away from me, fishy!"









"I've got this down now!"









Riiiiip! "Sorry about the scale bits all over the floor, ma - I'll clean them up when I'm done!"









Digestion time! Zzzzzzz....









This has convinced me that I need to get a fishing license this year!


----------



## DaneMama

Those are awesome photos! Love the last one...that is one satisfied girl!


----------



## sassymaxmom

Here is Max with a pork neck.


----------



## Sheltielover25

Here's my gang eating their first raw meal: 




























Yummy, Mom!


----------



## sarweim

Can you guess what my food tastes like?








That's right! It tastes like CHICKEN! :thumb:

Right down to the last couple of crunches!









Let's see KIBBLE taste like what they say it is!! :tongue:


Btw... my other dog eats in a crate, which makes it not so good for taking pics!


----------



## Northwoods10

Rack of Pork Ribs. I can get these from my supplier for less than $1/lb.


----------



## Sheltielover25

*Yum! Yum!*

My little Sheltie mix enjoying his chicken tonight!


----------



## miikeb

Switched to raw foods last Saturday, he's a natural.


----------



## Foxy

I'm not really new here, just haven't posted, been lurking for months :redface:.

Here's my Bostons eating beef ribs...


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## harrkim120

All the pooches eating there meats. I need to get some updated feeding pictures...my Shepherd is all grown up now. :frown:









My Boston eating his rat. I still love these pictures. :heh:


----------



## DeltaNDoc

Hey, sorry, I haven't been on this thread in awhile. Lol I got the rabbit from a friend that hunts on her property. But right now I have full rabbits from a rabbit breeder.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

M
My dogs first pictures RAW Feeding. Look at the little one!


----------



## rawdogs

Judging by the posh plate your little one is obviously far to well bred to be eating outside with lowly boxers:hand:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

rawdogs said:


> Judging by the posh plate your little one is obviously far to well bred to be eating outside with lowly boxers:hand:


Ha ha I was afraid that the Boxers take her food away!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## ingodseyes

Hello, I'm new to this sight and quite shocked to see this area for 'raw' foods, I thought I'd be seeing pics of 'vegan' or at least 'vegitarian' dogs..Lol, I'm concerned about the effects of bones and raw meat? Please educate me to what I'm missing here, benefits of nutrional value to raw vs. cooked. 

My dog (WEIMARANER/LAB) mix, just ate a whole slab of pork ribs (the cat drug them off the counter while I was out of the room), and now is suffering from Diarrhea and some blood in her stool. Vet is involved, but just watching her symptoms right now.... just concerned with others experiences with bones..are you worried about ecolli or other bac. infections or are dogs not affected by these infections?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

ingodseyes said:


> Hello, I'm new to this sight and quite shocked to see this area for 'raw' foods, I thought I'd be seeing pics of 'vegan' or at least 'vegitarian' dogs..Lol, I'm concerned about the effects of bones and raw meat? Please educate me to what I'm missing here, benefits of nutrional value to raw vs. cooked.
> 
> My dog (WEIMARANER/LAB) mix, just ate a whole slab of pork ribs (the cat drug them off the counter while I was out of the room), and now is suffering from Diarrhea and some blood in her stool. Vet is involved, but just watching her symptoms right now.... just concerned with others experiences with bones..are you worried about ecolli or other bac. infections or are dogs not affected by these infections?


Jeeze Louise!! How big is your cat!?!?:shocked:

A couple things: 

1)There is no such thing as a vegetarian dog. Dogs are carnivores and should be fed as such.
2) A raw meat, bone and organ diet is one of the best things you can do for your dog. I encourage you to look around the raw section here and do some "light" reading. I also suggest the website links in both RawFedDog's and Danemama08's signatures. Feel free to come back and ask questions to your heart's content. :smile:

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## DaneMama

ingodseyes said:


> Hello, I'm new to this sight and quite shocked to see this area for 'raw' foods, I thought I'd be seeing pics of 'vegan' or at least 'vegitarian' dogs..Lol, I'm concerned about the effects of bones and raw meat? Please educate me to what I'm missing here, benefits of nutrional value to raw vs. cooked.
> 
> My dog (WEIMARANER/LAB) mix, just ate a whole slab of pork ribs (the cat drug them off the counter while I was out of the room), and now is suffering from Diarrhea and some blood in her stool. Vet is involved, but just watching her symptoms right now.... just concerned with others experiences with bones..are you worried about ecolli or other bac. infections or are dogs not affected by these infections?


Yikes!!! I'm not surprised your dog got diarrhea after eating a whole slab of pork ribs. Hopefully they were raw? Cooked bones are very dangerous for dogs no matter what kind. 

I hope your dog is going to be ok. Keep us posted!

There is definitely a right, tried and true method to switch dogs to a raw diet. There is a detailed outline to help guide you through all the steps in my signature. Just start reading and it will all make sense :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT

ingodseyes said:


> Hello, I'm new to this sight and quite shocked to see this area for 'raw' foods, I thought I'd be seeing pics of 'vegan' or at least 'vegitarian' dogs..Lol, I'm concerned about the effects of bones and raw meat? Please educate me to what I'm missing here, benefits of nutrional value to raw vs. cooked.
> 
> My dog (WEIMARANER/LAB) mix, just ate a whole slab of pork ribs (the cat drug them off the counter while I was out of the room), and now is suffering from Diarrhea and some blood in her stool. Vet is involved, but just watching her symptoms right now.... just concerned with others experiences with bones..are you worried about ecolli or other bac. infections or are dogs not affected by these infections?


Dogs are very very similar to wolves. If you look on the inside, they are identical. Wolves are carnivores, dogs are carnivores. They don't have the teeth that omnivores and herbivores have (flat molars for grinding plant matter), they have very sharp teeth perfect for slicing through meat and chewing up raw bone.

There is so much information here on this forum on raw feeding. I hope you take a bit of time and read through some posts. I hope you find the forum helpful.

Welcome! :biggrin1:


----------



## Foxy

magicre said:


> your bostons are so cute.....now i'm wondering why my beef ribs don't look like that.


Thanks!

Umm well I don't feed raw, so I buy beef ribs as 'treats' and I buy them in packs of 3-4 for about $3-4 :redface: . My bf saw them in the freezer a couple weeks ago and asked if we were having ribs for dinner, told him those were for the dogs lol. I thought they would be too rich for my little pups, but both of them handle them without any poop issues :biggrin1:. I feed them ribs about once a month or so.


----------



## butcherfour

My Maxy-man carrying some beef ribs out to his preferred spot on the grass.




























Just a snack on a gorgeous Southern California day!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Beautiful dog! How long are you feeding him RAW? Wow!


----------



## butcherfour

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Beautiful dog! How long are you feeding him RAW? Wow!


I _think_ you're talking to me??? And thank you. Max has been raw fed for approximately 6 months. Best decision ever! Reversed multiple problems and is just a lot of fun. Don't you just love watching your dog/dogs eat? 

One more pic. My favorite ever!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

butcherfour said:


> I _think_ you're talking to me??? And thank you. Max has been raw fed for approximately 6 months. Best decision ever! Reversed multiple problems and is just a lot of fun. Don't you just love watching your dog/dogs eat?
> 
> One more pic. My favorite ever!


I started just a week ago. I really looking forward to feed them other kind of meats. For now is only chicken. Your dogs is gorgeous. Also beautiful pictures!


----------



## lauren43




----------



## sarweim

Deer legs bones! There was quite a bit more meat on them when they started. I didn't think to bring the camera down early enough. 



















I love how dogs figure out how to step on the bones to keep them from moving around!









And, once the meat was off and it was just a rec bone, they were let out of or off of their separate areas.









They worked on these bones ALL DAY LONG! It was great. Got some much needed tidying up done, since I didn't have dogs to trip over! :wink:

(And in case anyone is wondering, only the tone on that ecollar works, so that's all I use, for things like poo eating, or obsessing over cats... she gets a tone, runs back to me, and gets a treat for leaving it :biggrin1: )


----------



## richie

*Suzie eating her polka*

Here is my 4 year old Westie eating one of her favorites... chicken polka (drum-stick)


----------



## Lewelling'sE.T.Dingos

*raw vs kibble poo*

a 50 lb female boxer that is kibble fed poo'd in my yard weeks ago it is at the bottom of the pic, one of my raw fed dog's poo is the white, crumbling poo (with deer hair in it) and has only been there 1-2 days!
View attachment 950


----------



## catahoulamom

Here's some picture of my kids (Finn & Topher) eating HUEVOS DEL TORO... mmm, chewy!! LOL

Needless to say, it was absolutely disgusting and smelled like PEE. :shocked: They were orange on the inside. I doubt I will be buying these again... my boys get plenty of variety without having to eat privates. :tape2: (Plus they were over $3/lb!)


----------



## CavePaws

This is sort of a joke...butttttt...I can't resist.










Kiera and I went on a hike in a canyon close to our home quite a few years ago, she found a coyote kill and went nuts...I let her have a few nibbles for fun and then had to drag her away. It was a deer...if you wanted to know what the heck those bones are from.


----------



## butcherfour

CavePaws said:


> This is sort of a joke...butttttt...I can't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiera and I went on a hike in a canyon close to our home quite a few years ago, she found a coyote kill and went nuts...I let her have a few nibbles for fun and then had to drag her away. It was a deer...if you wanted to know what the heck those bones are from.


So gross and yet, SO AWESOME!


----------



## CavePaws

I'm glad someone enjoyed the joke.


----------



## SuriLove

Pork Ribs - Poodles and Poms/Loven life!


----------



## butcherfour

Wow! I found whole (minus head, feet, and fur) rabbit at a local market. Not cheap- $3.89/lb- but it's nice to mix it up a bit. First time I have ever seen whole rabbit at a mainstream market (Jons Marketplace for any of you SoCal raw feeders). Max thought it was weird though. He was freaking out over the smell and started doing tricks (sit, shake, down, speak) without me even asking, so I guess it smelled really good! But once I put it in front of him he just kind of licked it for like an hour. I think he didn't know what to do with it. He finally started chewing the legs and neck and then the rest came naturally, I guess!


----------



## Northwoods10

GREAT photos!! 

I have access to rabbits in that form too for $1/lb.....I'm a little nervous about trying them though!!


----------



## Sunyoung

Northwoods10 said:


> GREAT photos!!
> 
> I have access to rabbits in that form too for $1/lb.....I'm a little nervous about trying them though!!


:shocked: At that price, I'll try it for you! :biggrin: I can only find it for at LEAST mid $3 and up.


----------



## Sunyoung

I wasn't able to get a clear picture so I took a video instead. She swallowed a chunk of it towards the end...


----------



## magicre

what a good chewer/gnawer/ she is....very methodical....love the shades.


----------



## Northwoods10

Great video!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sassymaxmom

Why I love feeding llama heads. The way he is so into this thing is something else. 45 minutes of this each day it was on offer, not kidding. 

Don't watch if you think you might be squeamish it is mostly the ear that bothers me but it is a whole animal head. 
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Northwoods10

Great video!! 

I never pictured Max to be that big either!! I always pictured Max as a smaller dog!! Looks like he's enjoying it!!


----------



## sassymaxmom

Thanks! I call him a large toy dog. He acts like he is about 10 pounds of yappy lap dog but he is actually 19" tall and weighs 38 pounds. Was 33 pounds until he packed on muscle eating raw. All that stuff on his chest/belly is fur he didn't have before getting raw food, not excess skin/fat.


----------



## DaneMama

We got a good haul of free meat from our CL ad yesterday....which included a whole hog! We did a gorge meal tonight with the girls and fed the whole thing. They are all happy, FAT and crunching on the left over bones!!!! They wont be eating tomorrow LOL


----------



## Northwoods10

Nom Nom Nom!

They ate good last night Natalie!!


----------



## Northwoods10

Remi vs. Turkey Necks


----------



## Huskyluv

Dakota with a raw turkey back:


----------



## jdatwood

Anyone want to have their photos featured on PreyModelRaw.com? Let me know :wink:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Northwoods10

jdatwood said:


> Anyone want to have their photos featured on PreyModelRaw.com? Let me know :wink:


Feel free to use any of mine! I should use my GOOD camera and try to get some of them eating outside. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## Huskyluv

magicre said:


> the second one of dakota....is priceless...hint, hint.....would look great on preymodelraw.com


LOL I wouldn't mind my raw feeding photos being featured on preymodelraw.com. :smile:





jdatwood said:


> Anyone want to have their photos featured on PreyModelRaw.com? Let me know :wink:


Do we get credit for our photos if they get used?


----------



## 3Musketeers

My brats look like they're doing yoga when they eat sometimes xD, maybe I'll upload some photos one of these days.


----------



## luvMyBRT

jdatwood said:


> Anyone want to have their photos featured on PreyModelRaw.com? Let me know :wink:


For sure Jon! :smile:


----------



## Pogo0685

My dogs first raw meal
Cocoa









Tatonka









Orion 









Sometime this weekend I am going to give them chicken quarters outside so I will take pictures of that to post as well.


----------



## jdatwood

Huskyluv said:


> Do we get credit for our photos if they get used?


Absolutely! However you'd like...


----------



## Huskyluv

Well feel free to use any of mine if you like.

A few new shots of the 3 lb raw turkey breast Dakota got last night...


----------



## 3Musketeers

Pics to share :biggrin: Finishing off some small turkey drummettes.

Sparky nomming that last bit:











Popi showing off how it's done:











Popi closeup:











Patchie doing some yoga-eating:











Patchie closeup nomming:











Sparky, full, happy and falling asleep:











Complete and Balanced with added 3-leaf clovers for... what do they provide anyways? (they got on the bone somehow):











A little off topic, after meal shot, but... dat tail, couldn't resist:










Aaaaaand, that's all, folks!


----------



## NavygalPitbullLuvr

Great pictures....except the rat...not sure I'd go to that extreme....but the rest were awesome for someone like me that is on the fence right now!


----------



## monkeys23

I had to take a pic because the happy tail was too hilarious and makes her look like she doesn't fit in her crate, lol. I believe beef heart was on the menu!









And Lily noming a beef tongue portion for dinner...


----------



## PoodlePower

Wow ... they look happy!!!


----------



## Montana

I apologize for the uncoordinated use of Paint (don't have any other program, or a mouse). :tongue1:

Was finally able to get to an ethnic market and stock up on some variety! I was going to add tongue in there too but it was still frozen. 
I don't grind, the ground meat is from a friend who generously had old meat to donate.










Mmmmm... 30lb pork butt.


----------



## Northwoods10

Nice score Montana!!


----------



## BRT

Here is Tosa having fish for lunch!

Tosa eating fish


----------



## Huskyluv

Glory (Chihuahua) eating a chicken thigh.


----------



## PoodlePower

*Day 1 raw*

5 1/2 month old Russell first day raw ... organic chicken back. He loves it


----------



## gorge77

hi everyone! i'm totally new to this forum & from singapore - a country where many people are adverse to raw feeding for their animals 

here's a photo of them having their raw oxtail


----------



## lily

just a few of annie enjoying raw,must admit i did not enjoy her chomping on a pigs trotter!!,karen


----------



## Krisy1021

Wow folks, I just joined this site today and these pictures have helped me so much on what parts and how to feed raw! I'm starting the raw tonight in about 2 hours and am quite excited about it!!! Thanks so much for the help everyone!


----------



## rawdogs

My poodle,Minnie aged 11,tucking into a pork rib,after coming to me 6weeks ago,she has now lost 4.4lbs


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I have quite a few pictures, but I think this one is SOO funny!:biggrin:

Rhett is tethered to the chair to eat, and is eating his dinner here, so Brody didnt get anything other then a treat!:tongue: Rhett NORMALLY likes laying next to the chair to eat, but Brody had crawled under it and pushed Rhett over so that he was nearly as far away as his leash would allow to be able to eat without Brody touching his food!
:laugh:


----------



## Tobi

Paaaaaleeeeaaase say the word i'm starving dad...











Fish anybody?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Tobi said:


> Paaaaaleeeeaaase say the word i'm starving dad...


HAHHAA, This one is priceless!:tongue: Brody does the same thing with his rear slightly off the ground!LOL


----------



## molbert73

Scarlet eating her first meal

The first bite









Chowing down









Almost done









Whoo, that was hard work. I'm tired









So content


----------



## SerenityFL

That is SO cute that you took a photo not only of her first raw meal but also her first bite! I wish I would have thought of that. I was too busy, hovering over them as they chomped on their first chicken bone, ready to take action if necessary. (Yah, "they" do a great job of brainwashing us don't they?)

Should have had more faith and whipped out the camera, instead. 

Great photos!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## lucky

Great photo's .... she looks very happy with her new diet


----------



## OnyxDog

Neat thread! I really enjoyed seeing all of the pictures! Here's a couple of my dog, Treasure!

Working on a chicken foot:












Working on a complicated meal of venison ribs! (Don't worry, I didn't let her eat the whole thing!):


----------



## Herzo

If you want to know about kibble dog foods then you need to post in the kibble and canned section. This is the raw thread. Hopefully a moderator will move this post.


----------



## lozzibear

Great thread :smile:

Jake eating ox cheek...


















Chicken carcass...


----------



## splitnightsky

Scorch's first raw chicken 










that's the look of "don't even think about taking this away from me"


----------



## splitnightsky

Scorch eating his first chicken - had to teach him how to rip it instead of licking it 










afterwards he kept running to the door, hoping I would give him more chicken.
I'm glad he likes it so much!


----------



## RiverRun

some of my crew
Hennessey at 3 months, enjoying a deer leg








Jaegger shredding some ribs








the whole family(minus cats!) can you find them all?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

RiverRun said:


> some of my crew
> Hennessey at 3 months, enjoying a deer leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaegger shredding some ribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole family(minus cats!) can you find them all?


OMG...These pics are AWESOME!! I LOVE the one of Hennessey!!!! SOOOOO freaking CUTE!!! GAWDZ!


----------



## RiverRun

Scarlett_O' said:


> OMG...These pics are AWESOME!! I LOVE the one of Hennessey!!!! SOOOOO freaking CUTE!!! GAWDZ!


Haha, Hennessey was pretty stinking cute when she was younger. she weighed 0.4lbs when I first got her! She is now maybe 4lbs, probably only 3, and she LOVES her meat!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## RiverRun

magicre said:


> the goat leg is a gadzillion times bigger than the dog...that is priceless.....
> 
> nice gig you've got going there...how many dogs do you have?


 at that time, we had 11. One was a foster pup that has now found a new home, so we are back down to 10.(we also have 4 cats)


----------



## RiverRun

I found even more cute puppies!
These were my foster puppies. I had half the litter, while my coworker had the other half(she fed kibble) Her's were pot-bellied, huge, and had dull fur. My guys grew at a normal pace, had shiny full coats, and no pot-bellies!
first meal
































..and a week,or so, later..








cleaning up with the big dogs(and FYI that little black pup was my heart pup, I wanted to keep him soo bad. He was everything I look for in a dog)

















..and my last litter of foster kittens, who are now GORGEOUS, healthy looking cats. (sadly though, they are all now kibble fed, but I had them for their first 4 months)


----------



## DoglovingSenior

They sell chicken feet here, for some reason I never bought them for my Kidz. Next time I see them I will purchase them. I am so used to the raw eating & was so happy that they took to it so well that I never noticed that it could be creepy to some people (@sassymaxmom- I know that you were talking about feet). One day I was talking to a friend in the breakfast room two were in the kitchen eating & one in the Breakfast room) I noticed that he got the "funniest" look on his face. He told me that the CRUNCH on the bones gave him the creeps & marveled at how rapidly they finished-I almost fell on the floor with laughter. ) I am getting so much good advice on the forum!


----------



## gorge77

here's my boy working on a knuckle bone


----------



## hmbutler

Hi all, I'm new here, and this forum is fantastic! I can't wait to start my 1yr old black lab on a raw meat diet tomorrow morning (will fast him for tonight, he ate dry food this morning while i waited to do more research, now i feel bad about that!!)

I never really put much thought in to what I was feeding my dog, and something caught my eye yesterday about feeding dogs raw meaty bones etc instead of dry food, so i did a bit of googling and was kinda horrified at what i've been putting in to my poor boys body!! no wonder he is a poop machine! we are about to move in to a lovely new house that we just built, and while it has no landscaping just yet, i will be very grateful for a reduced amount of poop on our new lawn once its laid 

First thing tomorrow morning, my boy Duke gets his first chicken back  (assuming I can find one at the shops tonight!) I'll make sure I take photos (though, being a lab, he loves to scoff his food, so no doubt i will also be panicking that he is about to choke on something! but i'll try get a good shot) and upload them here.

Does anyone here find any need to give their dogs mushed raw veges or anything else? or is it just raw meat all the way?


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## BoxerPaws

Some pics of a recent breakfast!! I'm up at 5 a.m. during the week, so that's why it looks so dark out for breakfast time!


----------



## monkeys23

Such an adorable puppy!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## BoxerPaws

Montana said:


> Mmmmm... 30lb pork butt.


How in the world did you know when to take this thing away?? Hahaha.


----------



## BoxerPaws

Hehe. Thanks!

And "he's" and she, Re. :wink:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## FL Cracker

Chicken qtr, green tripe, chicken foot, raw egg, 1 tsp of salmon oil and the last 500mg Glucosamine tab crushed up.
Pic of the scale I started out with...(EatSmart Precision Pro) it's been great...and helped me out greatly with my portions when I got started feeding raw. 
CoCo hasn't had much chicken lately...and it's nice to see her like it again. 
I started her out on chicken when getting into raw...and after 2 weeks of it...she started getting "bored". I introduced beef, liver, venison, pork, fish, ect...and after that...she waited to eat the chicken last...it got to one point I wondered if she would eat it at all again. A break cured that...and as usual...variety is the key. She loves pork ribs...but a rack of ribs will hit your wallet... I watch for our local Albertson's to have a sale on them...it's buy one get two free...and I hook CoCo up when they have that sale!


----------



## hmbutler

Ok, so this is day one - duke's first raw meat meal  in fact, it's likely his first raw meat ever, i dont think i would've given him raw in the past (sometimes had our leftovers, but obviously they were always cooked!), aside from bones from the butcher, of course, but they have next to no meat on them anyway. 

apologies for the pictures, they show up ok when viewed on one of my computers, but are very dark (or at least, Duke is very dark) when viewed on another computer, so i'm not sure how they'll look for u! they are a bit blurry too as i had a slow shutter speed, it was actually rather dark when i took these photos. also ignore his "yard", this is very temporary as we move house  he'll be in a nice big yard full of lawn soon (well, big in western australia, probably not big by american standards, by the looks of these photos, lots of you must live on farms or something! haha). and i dont know how to attach them big files on the screen, so just click away to enlarge lol. ok so here we go 

being a good boy, waiting patiently for his chicken frames while mummy sorts her camera out










doesn't hesitate to see what he has, just dives right in!










hmm... what _is_ this?










is that it?










getting into the swing of things now 











i tell Duke to sit and stay when i put his food down, and he waits until i say "ok" before he eats (i tease him sometimes, chatting away, or saying other words that sound like ok, or saying "go, eat!" and he wont do it haha, it has to be "OK!"). he dove straight in but then didnt really know what to do with himself! because i was standing there, i think he either thought it was a game or i was going to take it away haha but once he settled down and actually thought about it, he just hoed into it and loved it! when i left for work he had just the last bit of back bones/cartilage left, and i think he burried that for later. i'm sure he'll but just as excited for dinner tonight. the good thing about the chicken frames is that he actually has to slow down and chew his food! i'm glad he figured that out before trying to just inhale it haha


----------



## ScottAgee

I see all the pictures on here of dogs eating 30lbs of meat at a time. I am new and looking to start my dog on raw very soon. Just trying to get the right amount of food in mind. 2-3% of body weight right??


----------



## tansox

This is Flint on his first raw lamb chop! 











(hope it works!)


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Eating a turkey neck



















Preparing some beef heart, pork roast, and pork necks for freezing in meal-sized portions


----------



## minnieme

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Eating a turkey neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing some beef heart, pork roast, and pork necks for freezing in meal-sized portions


Oh my gosh, she is so so beautiful! I have a soft spot for bull terriers. I really love her coloring...and she looks so cuddly. Even with a huge turkey neck in her mouth! lol!


----------



## Tobi

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Eating a turkey neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing some beef heart, pork roast, and pork necks for freezing in meal-sized portions


LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! Where did you start going to get the meats at?!


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Thank you so much guys! She sort of looks gray in those pictures though... she usually looks cuter lol! 

I get the poultry (turkey necks, chicken quarters, chicken gizzards) at that asian market. They, unfortunately, don't have any interesting meats though.. All the pork and beef comes from the University of Florida slaughterhouse, but they don't like to sell me parts as dog food, so I'm still working on trying to get pork heart. I need to look to see if I can get one of those licenses that you got recently and see if it helps convince them. I've gotten beef heart, beef ribs, pork roast, pork ribs, pork necks, pork kidney, and pork liver. I also went to an Indian market and got really expensive goat steaks, goat brain, goat liver, and goat kidney (gotta spoil my baby!). And I got some fish filets from walmart... That's it for now... I definitely need more variety though, so I'm working on finding more Asian stores.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

gorge77 said:


> here's my boy working on a knuckle bone


how's his fur coming along?


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## hmbutler

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Eating a turkey neck


dang, wish I could get hold of turkey neck here in Australia! None of the butchers seem to deal with turkey so I can't get very good prices on turkey (my only turkey options are drumsticks from the supermarket, which I wouldnt exactly call "cheap"). We don't really eat a lot of turkey over here... but turkey necks look great! Duke would love it! There is a shop that sells specifically poultry products, but I dont think they do any of the butchering themselves, I think they get it shipped down from somewhere else... but I might try them anyway, see how I go!


----------



## BoxerPaws

magicre said:


> i could be wrong, but she looks lanky, not skinny....


She's grown since these pics. She's shooting up in height and along in length, but she's not keeping much in the way of girth. She doesn't look as skinny when she's lying down like this, but when my fingers can bump over every rib, it makes me uncomfortable! She might be going through a growth spurt, and might have been skinny eating kibble anyway, but I really don't know! She's my first dog, so I just don't really know what to expect as far as growth.


----------



## jenv101

My pups yesterday, enjoying their second time having chicken quarters:
















Aura getting right into it -


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Liz

Boxers are lean and hard to keep weight on when growing. If she is doing well you might want to add a snack time small meal or just up her regular meals by a couple of ounces and see if she can handle it. My collie is nine months and lean but not bony = she eats about 2.25% her expected adult weight. This seems to do well for her. IT may be something you can work up to? Don't worry too much though as keeping weight on during a growth spurt can give you grey hari. Remember if she is happy, playful, energetic and in good condition overall she is O.K. You can always add weight a little at a time. I love her face - she is so expressive. Lovely little girl


----------



## jenv101

As you can see from one of my pics, my puppy is very lean too. She's quite bony and has been since we got her. I just started them on raw, and am feeding her three times a day, slowly adding more to see how she does. I wouldn't worry about it too much, they grow so much it's hard to keep up! She always acts like she is starving too!


----------



## BoxerPaws

Jenv, I did notice that in your pics! Aura is a total skinny minny; check out those ribs! That's what I feel like Zoey looks like. Most of my concern comes from the fact that she's a growing girl. I just need to keep myself from freaking out and overfeeding her, because that's just going to lead to serious messiness (a la the disgusting crate yesterday morning, bleh). I'll try to snap some more pics of her tonight to post and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## jenv101

BoxerPaws said:


> Jenv, I did notice that in your pics! Aura is a total skinny minny; check out those ribs! That's what I feel like Zoey looks like. Most of my concern comes from the fact that she's a growing girl. I just need to keep myself from freaking out and overfeeding her, because that's just going to lead to serious messiness (a la the disgusting crate yesterday morning, bleh). I'll try to snap some more pics of her tonight to post and see what everyone thinks.


How old is Zoey? What is her expected adult weight and what does she weigh now? Aura is ~30lbs at 19 weeks and I'm expecting her to be around 55-60lbs full grown.

At least we know they are getting high quality food now, and even if they are skinny, they will be much healthier!


----------



## gorge77

magicre said:


> how's his fur coming along?


no significant changes yet, although i do see some slight improvements in my girl. she's fed lamb whereas my boy feeds on beef. i tried adding a thin slice of skin/fats from the lamb & they got the runs.


----------



## BoxerPaws

jenv101 said:


> How old is Zoey? What is her expected adult weight and what does she weigh now? Aura is ~30lbs at 19 weeks and I'm expecting her to be around 55-60lbs full grown.
> 
> At least we know they are getting high quality food now, and even if they are skinny, they will be much healthier!


She'll be 16 weeks on Friday, and I'll find out her current weight then. Haven't stepped on the scale with her in a few weeks, but she was around 15 lbs at 13 weeks (I think?). Her mom is a brindle (so slightly larger than I expect Zoey to get, being a fawn) and weighs 65 lb, so we're assuming Zoey will be 55-60 lb max.

My apologies....I didn't get pictures last night/this morning. I got hit with an optic migraine while trying to complete some freelance work, and when Zoey and my hubs got home (they walked to his parents' house, and then got a ride home, lol), I just wanted to snuggle my baby girl on the couch!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## gorge77

hey magicre, no problem. i'll just keep on trying. as with all things natural, changes will always be slow but effective.

i'm willing to wait. 

i posted my girl's photo in the thinning fur thread & i do notice some improvements. i'm sure i'll be able to see the same improvement in my boy too!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Newest ones of Rhett eating...thanks to Robin(WhiteLeo) he has an AMAZING WHOLE calf neck to gnaw on tonight!!:biggrin:










His "MOMMI I LOVE YOU" face!LOL










HAPPY PUPPY!!




















(Sorry...I couldnt stick to just one!:tongue


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

BoxerPaws said:


> Jenv, I did notice that in your pics! Aura is a total skinny minny; check out those ribs! That's what I feel like Zoey looks like. Most of my concern comes from the fact that she's a growing girl. I just need to keep myself from freaking out and overfeeding her, because that's just going to lead to serious messiness (a la the disgusting crate yesterday morning, bleh). I'll try to snap some more pics of her tonight to post and see what everyone thinks.


From what I have heard, there are two "typical" body types for growing boxers. There is the thicker, stockier pup and there is the lean, "I-hope-people-don't-think-I-am-starving-my-dog pup. One of my friends, as well as my family down in Cali both have the lean ones. Tyson, my friend's pup got all kinds of ignorant "you're dog is emaciated" comments, but he was less than a year old. He is about 2 now and has filled out beautifully! My parents' pup, Charlie is the same type. She should be somewhere between 6 and 8 months now and looks starved as well but neither dog is or was.


----------



## jenv101

Dinner tonight:

Riley's first taste of turkey - a turkey neck. He was totally into it.









And Aura got a chicken quarter with wing, because the necks were too big for today (my husband is holding the end to make sure she didn't swallow it)


----------



## Cliffdog

jenv101 said:


> Dinner tonight:
> 
> Riley's first taste of turkey - a turkey neck. He was totally into it.
> 
> View attachment 3751
> 
> 
> And Aura got a chicken quarter with wing, because the necks were too big for today (my husband is holding the end to make sure she didn't swallow it)
> 
> View attachment 3752


Your Malinois are beautiful! And really enjoying that food...


----------



## ScottAgee

Axel began his raw yesterday and absolutely loved it!


----------



## magicre

ScottAgee said:


> Axel began his raw yesterday and absolutely loved it!
> View attachment 3777
> View attachment 3778
> View attachment 3779
> View attachment 3780
> View attachment 3781


what an adorable puppy...looks like he took to raw like a pro


----------



## Montana

BoxerPaws said:


> How in the world did you know when to take this thing away?? Hahaha.


Haha, I just let her have a short gnaw on it so I could snap a pic of it's size compared to her before I had to hack it up into fit into the freezer size chunks. :lol:


----------



## BoxerPaws

ScottAgee said:


> Axel began his raw yesterday and absolutely loved it!


Oh my goodness, Axel is PRECIOUS! So glad he enjoyed his first raw meal!


----------



## xellil

ScottAgee said:


> Axel began his raw yesterday and absolutely loved it!


It's so nice to see a puppy starting out with the right food - so many of us came in late in the game. He looks so happy!


----------



## ScottAgee

xellil said:


> It's so nice to see a puppy starting out with the right food - so many of us came in late in the game. He looks so happy!


I think he liked it to much, he woke me up at 5:30 this morning. I opened his crate and he ran right to his feeding spot!!


----------



## Tobi

Kripes i always forget about this thread :lol:

I've got a few i could contribute 
They are thumbs as to not lag the page 
This one is a beef aorta cluster YUM!

Some Beef Shoulder, we got 2 for free that after cutting them up and letting him have his way with one we still had 32lbs of meat 

Beef heart, a staple for him 

patiently waiting... he's gotten very good at this.

A SUPER fresh beef trachea, and Gullet... both are a heck of a chew!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

xellil said:


> It's so nice to see a puppy starting out with the right food - so many of us came in late in the game. He looks so happy!


I was both. Dude was 7 1/2 when we started and Buck was 8 weeks. I did my research on it (I had toyed with the idea for years) and when I finally decided to do it, it was about a week before Buck came home. We decided to wait one more week and start them at the same time to keep them on the same "schedule", if you will. I have some to add to this. I'll get them up when I get the chance.


----------



## pogo

I'm new but thought i'd post a couple of photos of my lad eating his dinner


----------



## hmbutler

Purchased my first big order of meat from our local wholesale butcher, including beef heart (in advance, Duke hasnt started on beef just yet, probably will in the next couple of weeks). I've never butchered meat, or purchased meat other than the usual things people eat here (chicken, steaks, chops, roasts, etc). So I have to say, the following was QUITE a surprise!!












hahaha I was like "OMG!! ewwwwwww" haha but after cutting into the first one, it was easy :wink: I'm up for anything now haha doubt the hubby would've done it though


----------



## Lisa_j

Goat head is well liked!


----------



## Tobi

Lisa_j said:


> Goat head is well liked!
> 
> View attachment 3953
> View attachment 3954
> View attachment 3955


That...Is...AWESOME!!!!! lucky him! how long does it normally take for him to consume the whole thing? and how do the teeth come out? the only heads Tobi's gotten were bunny and i could't find them in his poo.


----------



## Lisa_j

Tobi said:


> That...Is...AWESOME!!!!! lucky him! how long does it normally take for him to consume the whole thing? and how do the teeth come out? the only heads Tobi's gotten were bunny and i could't find them in his poo.


Cammi the mastiff savors her food. She worked on hers for about an hr I would guess, Sarge the dane for probably 1/2 hr. They both consume everything EXCEPT the upper and lower jaw with most teeth still attached.


----------



## DeekenDog

I'm new but here's some of Deeken.

I believe this was a chicken

















Beef ribs

















I'll have to pull out my camera and grab some more pics. I don't tend to take tons of pics of his raw but now I have a reason to start


----------



## hmbutler

Lisa_j said:


> Goat head is well liked!
> 
> View attachment 3953
> View attachment 3954
> View attachment 3955


Ok, that is MUCH creepier than my beef heart experience lol!!


----------



## Lisa_j

hmbutler said:


> Ok, that is MUCH creepier than my beef heart experience lol!!


I guess it would be, head is a great source of organs though~!!


----------



## sozzle

DeekenDog said:


> I'm new but here's some of Deeken.
> 
> I believe this was a chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef ribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to pull out my camera and grab some more pics. I don't tend to take tons of pics of his raw but now I have a reason to start


I must say Deeken looks very pleased with himself in the last picture! "Look what I've got to eat suckers!"


----------



## hmbutler

Few pics from today - ignore the poor editing, I got a new mac laptop yesterday and am yet to install my usual photo program


Duke's chicken breakfast











His pork dinner tonight










Waiting patiently at first










"I don't want to wait anymore mum!!"










Tucking in - delicious!!










Making sure to get EVERY last smidge


----------



## Kat

Wow, he's gorgeous! Love the pics.. I wish I could get my pug to wait for her meal haha. The second she sees me bringing her bowl to the kitchen to be washed she runs circles around the living room.


----------



## hmbutler

Kat said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous! Love the pics.. I wish I could get my pug to wait for her meal haha. The second she sees me bringing her bowl to the kitchen to be washed she runs circles around the living room.


haha it's one of the few things that stuck - he has to sit, stay and wait for me to say "ok" (if I say anything else, even "go on" or "eat" or anything, he hesitates and wont eat it unless he's TOTALLY sure I mean its ok haha). But he does jump up and down and go crazy when I'm taking his food to him lol


----------



## Northwoods10

Those are great pictures of Duke!!! Such a good boy and oh so handsome!!


----------



## CorgiPaws




----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> it takes time, but i got my pug to sit and wait.....
> 
> at first, my hand would be on his head, holding him back, like hand to forehead.....he would strain against it....it took a while, but now he sits.....and waits....i'm very proud of him, because i know how hard it is for him to wait.
> 
> 'course, can't get pics of it....because he'll move...


HAHHAA...Same with Brody! EXACTLY the same!!LOL

(Who might I add ACTUALLY got to have human interaction other then with Mommi and Daddy yesterday...cause him was a good boy when we went to see Liz and so he got to say hi!:happy: :thumb


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## CorgiPaws

magicre said:


> hey, lins....can i move in with you?


You just want me for my Braxton! LOL

Which by the way, I added a whole post of Braxton pics to my fancy schmancy camera thread, page 2. :tongue:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## CorgiPaws

magicre said:


> i'm so shallow......i want them all....but yes, my heart belongs to braxton...don't know why....that colouring, the goofy face....is he a klutz too?


He's a dane puppy, of course he is!


----------



## schtuffy

hmbutler said:


> haha it's one of the few things that stuck - he has to sit, stay and wait for me to say "ok" (if I say anything else, even "go on" or "eat" or anything, he hesitates and wont eat it unless he's TOTALLY sure I mean its ok haha). But he does jump up and down and go crazy when I'm taking his food to him lol


I think Duke and Louis might be brothers, if it weren't for the other obvious differences :tongue:


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Lucky dog got a goat leg for breakfast


----------



## Tobi

AHH lucky little Sonya!!!! :biggrin: where did you find goats?! /jealous


----------



## magicre

that's too funny.

i have a goat leg in my freezer and my dogs would take two weeks to finish that bad boy off.....

this is one meal, isn't it?


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

It was my first good goat find! I found a Chinese grocery store way off on the other side of town. It did cost $6 and something for the 2lbs, but that's much better than what I paid before ($15/lb!!) at an Indian grocery store. I also bought some green tripe (at least I think it's green, they didn't speak English much.. it has a golden/tan color and it's frozen, so I didn't smell it) and some "fowl" which I asked was a different type of bird, he said yes, but now I know that it's probably just a chicken. I paid $2/lb for that thing! At least it has the head on... The duck was $3.50/lb, so I might go back later for some of that. 

Magicre, I'm sure Sonya would have eaten the whole thing and then begged for more! She has never refused food! I did take it away after about 30 minutes. I think it should last 2 more feedings.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Tobi

I have my FIRST vid of Tobi and Wags eating!!! hope this counts... moving picture 

It's 10 min long and it took tobi an additional 6-7 minutes of chewing to finally get it small enough to get it down... not going to lie... this one was kinda gross to me :lol:

Little Waggles is in there with his leg quarter that looks nearly his size! :lol: he's still getting 10-12% of his weight. 







EDIT: Tobi is eating a Bull Testicle!! YUM YUM, and Waggles is noming on a Chicken leg quarter! :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

magicre said:


> i wonder if we had put our dogs on raw when they were weaned...if they would be more self regulating..
> 
> or is that like humans....some eat to live, some live to eat.


Some definitely live to eat. Buck lives to eat. And eat and eat and eat and eat and... well, you get the idea.


----------



## whiteleo

Tobi said:


> I have my FIRST vid of Tobi and Wags eating!!! hope this counts... moving picture
> 
> It's 10 min long and it took tobi an additional 6-7 minutes of chewing to finally get it small enough to get it down... not going to lie... this one was kinda gross to me :lol:
> 
> Little Waggles is in there with his leg quarter that looks nearly his size! :lol: he's still getting 10-12% of his weight.


What the heck is that thing he's eating? A cow peepee?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Tobi said:


> I have my FIRST vid of Tobi and Wags eating!!! hope this counts... moving picture
> 
> It's 10 min long and it took tobi an additional 6-7 minutes of chewing to finally get it small enough to get it down... not going to lie... this one was kinda gross to me :lol:
> 
> Little Waggles is in there with his leg quarter that looks nearly his size! :lol: he's still getting 10-12% of his weight.


I have to ask, what's Tobi eating? 

Oh wait, I see the title of the video now. That's what I thought it was. And I'm not going to lie. I did indeed sit here and watch the full 10 minutes... I think Tobi is gorgeous and every time I come across a picture of him, I show it to my husband and say, "I can't believe you. A white bull terrier is the first dog I suggested we get and now that we have our limit already, you want one..." haha.


----------



## Tobi

Sorry forgot to say waht was for dinner!!! :lol:

That is a Bull Testicle! :biggrin:

and a chicken drummie, the little guy just has a leg quarter!


----------



## CavePaws

Tobi looks so well mannered in that video! What a cute boy.


----------



## Tobi

CavePaws said:


> Tobi looks so well mannered in that video! What a cute boy.


Thanks Kelly!
He's always so interested in that chicken that he doesn't get very often anymore! :lol:


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

What a handsome boy Tobi is! Amazing manners too! I don't know if I would be able to handle a bull testicle... Very brave! 

The puppy is really cute! Are you keeping him?


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Tobi

SonyaBullyDog said:


> What a handsome boy Tobi is! Amazing manners too! I don't know if I would be able to handle a bull testicle... Very brave!
> 
> The puppy is really cute! Are you keeping him?


Thank you! It wasn't bad actually, Most likely we won't keep him, just getting him healthy, he might stick around through xmas or until i'm back on both feet to distribute fliers and stuff. I think my gf has plans on the pizzle tonight... or the other one, but he really liked that thing last night! lol!



magicre said:


> i just never tire of watching dogs eat now.
> 
> how much does tobi weigh?


Tobi is only about 45-50lbs he gets about 3.5% to keep him there... little piglet! :lol:


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeken's dinner from a few nights ago. The heart shaped things are blueberry icecubes. I'm not a BARF feeder but D. has been supplemented with wild blueberries since he was kibble fed. They do wonders to help control his environmental allergies. Not necessary now that he's raw fed as his allergies are pretty much gone but I do still notice a slight difference during peak allergy season so I continue feeding them. We'd had a particularly hard workout day so he got the egg as an extra. There's also some liver in there somewhere.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

If you don't mind me asking, how do you prepare these ice cubes? Are they just blueberries frozen in water? I've never heard of this for allergies, I might have to try it!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DeekenDog

SonyaBullyDog said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you prepare these ice cubes? Are they just blueberries frozen in water? I've never heard of this for allergies, I might have to try it!


They have to be blended. So I toss them in the blender with enough water to make a nice liquid. Then I just pour them into the ice cube tray and freeze. I have found that the blueberries have to be sold as WILD blueberries. I tried buying just regular blueberries and they didn't work. I usually buy "Europe's Best Wild Blueberries" and they are wonderful. Its worked better for Deeken than either Reactine or Benadryl and I much prefer giving that to him!


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Thanks! How much do you have to give for your dog to see the benefit? And for how long? I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## DeekenDog

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Thanks! How much do you have to give for your dog to see the benefit? And for how long? I really appreciate the advice!


I was giving him around 4 ice cubes per meal (they're little ice cubes so maybe 1/4 cup) when his allergies were really bad. I just adjusted as the issues increased/decreased. Definitely let me know if it helps if you try it. Deeken's allergies manifested mostly as red, swollen runny eyes so I would be interested to know how it works in other dogs. Raw food has done wonders in getting rid of his allergies so every since I switched, I just toss a few cubes into a meal 2 or 3 times a week and that seems to be enough.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Harleigh dinner tonight. Yum, yum! 

raw by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## BoxerPaws

Zoey got her first lamb meal last night!! :becky:

Sorry in advance for the crappy pic quality; the hubs couldn't hunt down my digital camera, so I just pulled out the phone.

















We bought a lamb breast way back when we made our first ever "for the dog" meat purchase. It's been in the freezer until now. I hacked one of the ribs off last night and just gave her the whole thing. It was actually a couple of ounces heavier than a typical meal portion, but being a rib, it was a decent amount of bone. As of this morning, her tiny little poop boded well for the lamb addition!


----------



## pogo

Some more photos from me 

Chance who we got from the rescue recently has taken to RAW brilliantly and is nicely putting weight on, which he very much needs to


----------



## BoxerPaws

pogo said:


> Some more photos from me
> 
> Chance who we got from the rescue recently has taken to RAW brilliantly and is nicely putting weight on, which he very much needs to


What in the world is that eely looking thing in his bowl??


----------



## jenv101

Does anyone else's dog eat with their legs spread apart like this? LOL I just realized Riley does this every time he eats, I guess he doesn't want to get his paws dirty!


----------



## Tobi

jenv101 said:


> Does anyone else's dog eat with their legs spread apart like this? LOL I just realized Riley does this every time he eats, I guess he doesn't want to get his paws dirty!
> 
> View attachment 4279


LOL kinda...

or he was just pooped :lol:









or... it's just a fish thing!!! :rofl:


----------



## jenv101

He does it with anything he's eating that takes some chewing effort, not just fish. Silly boy!


----------



## pogo

BoxerPaws said:


> What in the world is that eely looking thing in his bowl??


That would be a sardine he squashed to the side of the bowl


----------



## BoxerPaws

jenv101 said:


> Does anyone else's dog eat with their legs spread apart like this? LOL I just realized Riley does this every time he eats, I guess he doesn't want to get his paws dirty!
> 
> View attachment 4279


Zoey does it all the time!! If she lays down to eat, her paws are spread! She's probably only ever used her paws once on a turkey wing. I was so proud of her for figuring it out, but she's never done it again!!


----------



## sozzle

*Stanley enjoying some raw nosh*













http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4374&d=1317111821http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4375&d=1317111964
First time I've done this - sorry! don't suppose it needs all the words/letters/numbers attached does it?


----------



## HappyPuppy

Hi - we're new. <waves> I have a couple pix to contribute!!

This was NOT a hit (I had to cut it up) - she just nommed on the ear for a sec...LOL








































































Hurry up and feed me already -- I SMELL DINNER!!!!!!!


----------



## cprcheetah

Shellie BARKS at me when I'm not fast enough with her dinner lol.








Chicken Quarter









Ziva....yep she ended up swallowing this piece whole :-(








Good stuff!









I don't know why she looks so 'red' in this picture, she really isn't lol








I just love how even my littles figure out how to rip & tear that meat


----------



## Donna Little

cprcheetah said:


> Shellie BARKS at me when I'm not fast enough with her dinner lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziva....yep she ended up swallowing this piece whole :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why she looks so 'red' in this picture, she really isn't lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how even my littles figure out how to rip & tear that meat


Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## wiliana

Our small contribution to this theme

lamb









[video]http://tinypic.com/m/bgelv8/2[/video]


----------



## Grivana

Linda, 21 years old, eating a piece of beef tail


----------



## spook

hm ... interesting ...
I give all my dogs .. offal liver, spleen, heart, chitterlings ..
They are very happy ... and I with them ...op2:









Please explain to me this picture....thanks:usa:


----------



## wiliana

That is my "menu"...I suppose you found it on the link that I had in my signature and was removed by Moderator.
I don t remember exact about ingredients, but I think there is beef tongue, heart and liver with bone soup, zucchini, beet and parsley.


----------



## spook

_I am not a moderator ... why is it removed?
A great meal for dogs .... you may be a lot to learn about dog food ...
Today I am going to try your menu ... thanks
Please proceed with your suggestions ... they are great ....:thumb:_


----------



## wiliana

Suppose because it's external link.
I wish your dog a pleasent meal today :hungry:


----------



## spook

_Thank you very much ... you are wonderful ....
Greetings and a kiss for all of the Balkans ...
Cooking the best food ... the truth ...._


----------



## Filth

If some of you would like to see pictures of our meals prepared in Serbia and Coratia let us know. We have many of them and we would like sharing them with you(if that is ok with moderator?). The only big difference between BARF and our home made natural ingredients meals is meat percentage. We use meat as a 60-70% of a meal, and the other 30-40% are vegetables, grains, dairy products, eggs, fruits sometimes,etc. If you are ok with those recipes we can post some of them.


----------



## RawFedDogs

Filth, You can post most any picture you want to but you aren't allowed to post links to pages whose main purpose is to sell stuff. That's spam and it's not allowed here. You are welcome to post your recipies in another thread if you wish. Expect to be questioned as to why you feel it's necessary to feed vegetables, grains, dairy products, and fruits. :smile:


----------



## spook

_Thank you very much .. Filth
I agree with you on eating dogs.
I and a lot of my friends would like to see pictures from Serbia and Croatia .. why not?
Give us ... give us ..._:wink:


----------



## HappyPuppy

Here's what I got yesterday:

(it is anotated here http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/11072-yesterdays-purchase-cost-per-month-analysis.html)


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wiliana

her dog Linda is 21 :smile:


----------



## Grivana

Magicre, thanks  As Wiliana said, that's my dog Linda and she is 21 years old  I'm few years older


----------



## minnieme

wiliana said:


> her dog Linda is 21 :smile:



O_O WOW.... EXTREMELY impressive!


----------



## Steph

Murphy fell asleep last night eating a RMB. He was a tired guy


----------



## lozzibear

Here's some recent pics of Jake eating...








































































He loves his food! :biggrin:


----------



## Filth

Since "raw recipies" thread is closed, I guess I can post my dog's dinner here. 

-Beef heart, liver, meat bone + boiled white rice, shortly cooked carrot, parsley root, parsley leaf, parsnip and white cheese.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Filth

magicre said:


> looks delicious.
> 
> how much does your dog weigh?


I do not know exactly, but she eats about 800gr-1000gr (around 2 lbs) of meat, bones and organs a day plus veggies, fruits, dairy etc. I would say that she has around 50lbs, or something like that. I will post some picture and you will be able to see her. 

This bowl had 500gr of heart and liver and about 150gr of other stuff. I don't know how much did bone weight by itself. She eats twice a day, so pretty much doubled this.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Filth

magicre said:


> i'd like to see some pictures.....
> 
> does she get a lot of exercise, too?


Oh she does. A lot of dogs around here, she plays with them 3 times a day. I also do some training with here sometimes. Almost every time after going out she uses the last atom of strength to climb up the home stairs.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## luvMyBRT

I am loving seeing all your pictures. I am always looking for new ideas and things to feed Duncan....and your meals look great. :0)


----------



## wiliana

here is more inspiration for you, contributed to sweet, black bearded dog, from another black bearded dog 










part of lamb head
lamb heart
lamb meet (from the back)
short steem cooked:
spinach and eegplant
dry red pepper


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wiliana

this really doesen't look so nice, but who cares untill my dog is crazy about it 










meat from beef head and whole ears
short boiled beet and brocolli with their soup in wich i added a small ammount of minced wheat flakes to apsorb the liquid
parsley
minced linseed
unsalted goat cheese

i know this isn't totally raw, but the main ingredient is raw meat, and boiled ingredients are for better usability and better digestion


----------



## luvMyBRT

Duncan has a health condition called "Canine Hyperuricosuria". If fed foods that are high in purines he develops urate bladder stones. Most meats and organs are too high in purines for Duncan to eat, so he eats a BARF style low purine diet.

He eats lots of eggs for protein (eggs are purine free) and as far as meat goes he gets chicken because it is the meat lowest in purines. 

I am really enjoying seeing what you feed that is not meat....it's giving me some ideas of some other low purine foods to feed. :biggrin1:


----------



## hmbutler

The $40 kangaroo I scored from my brothers mate, who is paid by the council to cull kangaroos in areas where they are pests. Hopefully this can be a regular occurrence. I didn't weigh it, but based on the bags I packed, roughly 17kg = $2.35/kg which is roughly $1.06/lb I think :biggrin: pretty happy with it, was all boneless meat, and it's nice lean meat too, Duke's gonna love it :thumb:


----------



## MiniSchnauzerLove

Ingredients for Lilly's birthday cake: Horse meat, some fruit&vegie, goat chese(non salt), rice


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## hmbutler

magicre said:


> can dogs eat kangaroo bone? if so, why for didn't you get any ?


I'd say they could, I don't think it would be too dense for him, but the guy just didn't give my brother any bones. He gave him three bags full of meat for me - I never specified what I wanted. I might ask my brother to ask him if we can get tail and stuff, and tell him if he wants to leave meat on the bones then I'm cool with that (he might cut it all off the bone thinking people don't want to deal with bones). But I'll find out for next time :smile:


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeken had his first whole fish tonight. I've been feeding ground salmon prior to this. 

His dinner- a sardine and a lamb heart.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Found a new store to buy beef heart! Bought: 3 beef hearts, chicken gizzards and hearts, chicken feet, and goat meat. The ribs on the goat meat are very skinny and sharp. Not sure how to feed those... Any suggestions?


----------



## whiteleo

If it is goat ribs, slice two or more off together and give, this way it won't be too small a meal that she will gulp but have to really chew at it. Good Luck!


----------



## DeekenDog

I bought a couple of beef hearts a while ago and they're currently thawing on my counter. The dog is lying on the floor just outside of picture range


----------



## Sprocket

Just because I don't really have any one to share this with that cares...My freezer with its chicken liver load  They were on sale! and I couldn't help myself! I plan on going back for more since the sale is until december. I had to explain to the cashier and bagger that I wasn't some crazy liver lover... its for my dogs lol:smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sprocket said:


> Just because I don't really have any one to share this with that cares...My freezer with its chicken liver load  They were on sale! and I couldn't help myself! I plan on going back for more since the sale is until december. I had to explain to the cashier and bagger that I wasn't some crazy liver lover... its for my dogs lol:smile:


HAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

I got your message about the liver.....but I had NO idea that you got THAT much!!LOL :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Sprocket

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> I got your message about the liver.....but I had NO idea that you got THAT much!!LOL :lol: :rofl:


I had to! It was too good to pass up! I also picked up 15 whole chickens for 0.85$ a pound. I didn't buy anything else...I must have looked very strange!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> LOL...must stop now.
> 
> there are so many kinds of liver your dogs will get.....
> 
> that is quite a bit of chicken liver


It is and it will last forever :tongue: I can't afford to buy meat over 1.00$ a lb so for now I'm sticking with chicken. Maybe it will change if I hook up with a co-op


----------



## hmbutler

magicre said:


> well now, it's mighty fine that you got all that roo .....maybe next time, if there is one, he'll be nice enough to give you some bones and some meat......it was very nice that you scored like that.
> 
> have you fed any yet?


yeah there should be many more "next time's" because the guy culls them for a living, so I think he has them rather often (but probably has a lot of customers). Spoke to my brother the other day, he said I can get bones if I want them. I said if he can leave the meat on the ribs and give me the bones too then that'd be good, plus I'm gonna find out if he sells the tail coz I know a lot of butchers sell kangaroo tail for a LOT of money so if I can get some from this guy that'd be a good score!

Yeah fed a bit last night, as well as some the night I bought it home. It seems to have gone down fine and no upset which is good  only fed it as part of a meal lol learnt my lesson from the beef. Duke seems pretty happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## Filth

Serbian Beef larynx


----------



## HappyPuppy

Boy, would I like to find affordable cuts like larynx and oxtails!!!! Looks chewy-wonderful!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## whiteleo

magicre said:


> i don't know about larynx....but oxtails you can get, usually, at a grocery store or butcher....


Yeah, for $4.99lb, not paying that!


----------



## Tobi

One reason i'll miss NC when we move.... we can get any part of a 36 month old cow after slaughter for 1$ a lb, and most parts from 36 month old or less, Tobi's been eating so much trachea and gullet lately!!! :lol:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Harleigh's dinner last night - Turkey Neck, Chicken Gizzards and Boneless Pork Chop with an Egg, Cottage Cheese and 2 Cranberry pills.









Tonight she had Chicken Drumstick, Pork Ribs, Eggs and a Cranberry pill. She was hungry though, so I couldn't even get a picture :tongue:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## whiteleo

Tobi said:


> One reason i'll miss NC when we move.... we can get any part of a 36 month old cow after slaughter for 1$ a lb, and most parts from 36 month old or less, Tobi's been eating so much trachea and gullet lately!!! :lol:


I just got a 50 lb box of beef scrap ( not sure whats in it or how it is) for .85lb through our co-op it's limited but I got in on this one. If you move back home you'll be able to find stuff.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

whiteleo said:


> I just got a 50 lb box of beef scrap ( not sure whats in it or how it is) for .85lb through our co-op it's limited but I got in on this one. If you move back home you'll be able to find stuff.


I am SOOOOO frustrated that I missed this latest one!! The boys and girls alike LOVE LOVE LOVED the scrap..and I still have quite a bit of the organs from it...but I miss the meat/fat scraps from it!!LOL


----------



## Oso

I dont know if these count lol they arent awesome looking but I am proud of her! KiKi chowing down on the shell of the egg she ate!










I had to help her get that un-stuck off the bottom of the bowl lol










And then one I posted in another thread, of Bear being very excited for his chicken! lol


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> abi, that database lasted for a minute and a half.....i wish i knew when these things were coming up...but you got in on the last one, didn't you
> 
> i haven't gotten in on any of them....LOL


I know right?!?! I was ON my phone "at work" went to add my name and bam...it was already closed!LOL

Do you want to be added to the list of people who I add as well?? I know Jess wants some, and at one point wanted me to add her if it came back up(I have to check again if she does) and then there is another person who I met off forum but is on the list that wants me to add her too!:smile:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

magicre said:


> why for do you feed cranberry pills and cottage cheese?


Cranberry Pills is to help with UTI's and Incontinence. She has mild-incontinence and used to get UTI's quite often, since being on the CranCaps we have not had one single problem! Same goes for many Labs on the Lab board - whether it be for incontinence, chronic UTI's or recessed vulva's. I use the Vitamin World Cranberry capsules. This is a very good thread... it is mainly talking about RV's, but cranberry caps are mentioned. There is also a link to her blog on there that tells more about why to use Cranberry caps, if anyone is interested :smile: Recessed Vulvas - A Must Read!!!

The cottage cheese is just because she loves it :biggrin:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Well just got done degloving and cutting up a few ducks fresh from the season opening weekend  

Ducks minus breast except the Ruddys








Necks









Livers and Hearts









Legs quarters and wings









Breast, ribs, backs, basically the core of the duck.









Pork neck I got today


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> send me your info and i'll add you if i get there first, although you stay up later than i do. i'll pm my info to you....i would split a case, take a case....doesn't matter to me.
> 
> did you get my pm about the case of necks, i think it was that someone was trying to get rid of before delivery on the 25th?


OOPS...I never saw this!!! :tongue:

Im PMing you now!:smile:

And yes...I got the one about the chicken...I had previously emailed her...she had like 5 people email her within the first couple hours!LOL


----------



## taem

Northwoods10 said:


> Rack of Pork Ribs. I can get these from my supplier for less than $1/lb.


Wut! I can't get chicken necks for that price around here. Was this posted in 1980?


----------



## lmnoconnor

Totally thought, WTH? The chicken feet almost looked like hands!


----------



## Unosmom

Took this photo for a contest on FB  pig foot and liver


----------



## twoisplenty

Yummy Turkey!

Mya, Raven and York enjoying their Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Tobi

This bull has seen better days!!! ound:

































That is cow penis, a pretty darn big one... nearly 4 feet long, preeeeety gross but heavy on nutrients! :thumb: 
Third picture in is of the little Waggler noming some chicken!

In the second pic he's bearing down pretty hard putting his shoulders into chewing that thing... and he never once was able to cut a piece off of it, so instead he swallowed them whole :wacko: lol


----------



## hmbutler

mmm... bull penis... so delicious!

haha but seriously, thats prob one of the only raw feeding pics thats made me go "ohhh wow thats really gross" hahaha


----------



## Tobi

hmbutler said:


> mmm... bull penis... so delicious!
> 
> haha but seriously, thats prob one of the only raw feeding pics thats made me go "ohhh wow thats really gross" hahaha


Raw bully sticks! the way mother nature intended! :third:
They kinda gross me out too, especially since i actually took good pictures at high rez they are pretty darn nasty :lol:


----------



## Sprocket

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT THING?

I'd totally buy one just to sneak up behind Drew and smack him on the cheek. Haha :tongue: and then feed it to the dog of course!


----------



## Tobi

Sprocket said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT THING?
> 
> I'd totally buy one just to sneak up behind Drew and smack him on the cheek. Haha :tongue: and then feed it to the dog of course!


lol, we got them from our local processor, i got a permit from the state to haul away anything that i wanted from what they process as long as they are discarding it. sometimes we even get whole tongues, and stuff like that simply because the cow is over 36 months old (older than 36 months old can't be used for human consumption).


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Tobi said:


> This bull has seen better days!!! ound:
> 
> View attachment 4776
> View attachment 4777
> View attachment 4778
> View attachment 4779
> View attachment 4780
> 
> 
> That is cow penis, a pretty darn big one... nearly 4 feet long, preeeeety gross but heavy on nutrients! :thumb:
> Third picture in is of the little Waggler noming some chicken!
> 
> In the second pic he's bearing down pretty hard putting his shoulders into chewing that thing... and he never once was able to cut a piece off of it, so instead he swallowed them whole :wacko: lol


Love the second picture! Although I had to pretend that it's a turkey neck...


----------



## twoisplenty

OMG I dry heaved. I also had to pretend it was a gigantic turkey neck, lol Until I saw picture number 4, thats when the grossness started. Glad they enjoyed them! I am sure my guys would LOVE them.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Tobi said:


> lol, we got them from our local processor, i got a permit from the state to haul away anything that i wanted from what they process as long as they are discarding it. sometimes we even get whole tongues, and stuff like that simply because the cow is over 36 months old (older than 36 months old can't be used for human consumption).


Would this be the same thing?

http://crestonvalleymeats.com/cart/...id=106&zenid=4024e49cad00bdeb71ad180e88c5e668


----------



## Tobi

magicre said:


> that is just awesome...a four foot penis....why for didn't wags get any?


He was still transitioning to any food at that point lol, he was still getting chicken and turkey, and now that i look closer at that picture, i think it was a turkey neck that little guy had :tongue:



Sprocket said:


> Would this be the same thing?
> 
> http://crestonvalleymeats.com/cart/...id=106&zenid=4024e49cad00bdeb71ad180e88c5e668


That is indeed them!! nice find!!! :becky:


----------



## Sprocket

Tobi said:


> That is indeed them!! nice find!!! :becky:


*click* Officially added to cart and will be picking up this wednesday :tongue: ahaha


----------



## HappyPuppy

OMG!!! :wacko: ^ 

Sprocket...my husband who shot a lot of rabbits in his youth, has inquired what you did about the birdshot, assuming the ducks were hunted..? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Sprocket

HappyPuppy said:


> OMG!!! :wacko: ^
> 
> Sprocket...my husband who shot a lot of rabbits in his youth, has inquired what you did about the birdshot, assuming the ducks were hunted..? Inquiring minds want to know!


Just got it all out! You can see where they went in and poke them out. Really torn up pieces I just tossed out. When I feed it to the dogs I am going to slice the meat to be 100% sure there aren't any. 

They don't use lead pellets though but the steel is still dangerous.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Not very good photos, but I just wanted to show off her dinner/chew toy. She's been working on it for an hour and it's still pretty much whole! (Also, don't make fun of her red nails, it was her Halloween costume!)


----------



## Unosmom

Bought some tripe yesterday, boy is it stinky or what, but Uno loved it of course, todays meal, beef, kidney and tripe.


----------



## MollyWoppy

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Not very good photos, but I just wanted to show off her dinner/chew toy. She's been working on it for an hour and it's still pretty much whole! (Also, don't make fun of her red nails, it was her Halloween costume!)
> View attachment 4800
> View attachment 4801


Is that a schnapper?


----------



## HappyPuppy

Ruby really likes her tilapia!!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## HappyPuppy

Oh, I meant to say those are just a fish oil cap, a glucosamine and some brewers yeast tabs that I was giving a try. She yums them right down. I think the ball of meat is hamburger.


----------



## Unosmom

Dinner tonight- whiting, beef liver, tripe and egg, he was really hungry today since I usually feed him at 5 and I was at the vet tech club after school, so he had to wait a little.


----------



## Unosmom

Everybody gets a bone today, happy puppies


----------



## OnyxDog

WARNING! Some of these pictures may be... uh... a tad bit disturbing to some people. Here are some pictures of my dogs eating steer heads in the back yard... fur and all. I will separate into two posts. The more shocking ones will be in the second one... lol.






































Amp was really funny. His back end kept going up into the air as he tugged on the meat. LOL!


----------



## OnyxDog

Here we go! These are the more disturbing ones I warned you all about.


----------



## Tobi

bahaha!!! those are fantastic!!! :lol:

"i see you looking at me, lookin' at you" in the second pic!


----------



## rawdogs

In the words of WILL SMITH, I got to get me one of those.


----------



## DeekenDog

OMG I want one for Deeks. That's so awesome!


----------



## Sprocket

Yep...that's a head!


----------



## Sprocket

The dogs thanksgiving dinner  Fresh from the marsh.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> did they eat it all? or leave the feathers or any other part? awesome.


Oh they were just playing with it. We skinned them and took the intestines out. I'm going to stuff the bodies with giblets and chicken.


----------



## Sprocket

Gunners dinner - Spoon duck shot yesterday, liver and heart intact, stuffed with pork chop, turkey neck and giblets.









Mikeys dinner - Sprig duck shot yesterday, liver and heart intact, stuffed with pork chop, turkey neck and giblets.









Sprockets dinner - Teal duck, liver and heart intact, no stuffing because it already weighs twice what he normally gets!


----------



## catahoulamom

WOW, those ducks look awesome! I am so jealous, wish I could give mine stuffed ducks with the feet still attached. They are gonna be in heaven!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> i can't let my dogs near the computer. they'll see what your dogs are getting and will want to live with you.
> 
> happy thanksgiving to the dogs *who eat better than we do* LOL



AMEN. 

I'm thankful that my boyfriend is a straight shot and likes to hunt! :smile:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> let's see. how far away am i from you...you're in northern cali, right?
> 
> so, if boyfriend bags, let's say, ducks and deer, i can meet you at the border of oregon and cali....and then my dogs will be happy.


I wonder if there was a way to ship meat. Maybe dry ice?


----------



## whiteleo

Dry ice works great. I'm not much farther from re! Lol


----------



## Sprocket

whiteleo said:


> Dry ice works great. I'm not much farther from re! Lol


Well maybe I'll have to send ya'll christmas presents


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeken had his cornish game hen tonight. He loved it.


----------



## Sprocket




----------



## Steph

Man... EVERY SINGLE DOG in this thread looks amazing. Coat, teeth, everything. I love it. I just cannnnnot for the life of me understand why more people wouldn't feed raw. I mean, I don't eat red meat. And I love all animals, even cows. But I still feed raw. Because it just makes so much sense!

I'm about to go process some deer so I'll be sure to take some pics and post!


----------



## HappyPuppy

I'm all about raw... but I can't get over the little duck feets sticking out of the bowls..... >cry< LOL


----------



## Sprocket

HappyPuppy said:


> I'm all about raw... but I can't get over the little duck feets sticking out of the bowls..... >cry< LOL



Aww, yeah they are cute  I took them off last time but I was being lazy


----------



## twotonelover

Rosey waiting rather impatiently for her tripe stuffed quail


----------



## OnyxDog

Amp eating a steer's eyeball. Enough said.


----------



## Rodeo

Leg quarters.


----------



## swolek

Sophie with her first ever Cornish game hen (they're cheap but never cheaper than regular chicken so I normally don't buy them...but this one was discounted and being sold as soup stock!) :



















She didn't want any more photos taken .


----------



## hmbutler

Got another batch of kangaroo.. roughly $2 per kilo, plus my brother gave me a huge heap of bones that the guy had chucked in, because he said his dogs will fight over them :biggrin: so definitely less than $2/kg, because I had 20kg of meat plus heaps of bones for $40 :thumb:

Last time, Re asked me why I didn't get bones, so I made sure I did this time... this is just one batch of bones (there were two bags of bones, and two bags of boneless meat)










One of these caused the first fight between Duke and my brother's dog, who is with us at the moment - Duke took way longer than Ozzy to finish dinner, and eventually Ozzy decided to try get some off Duke, which he didn't take too well too. One bang on the door though and they stopped, and my brother took Ozzy out so that Duke could finish in private :wink:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Shadow with a chicken quarter


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I need new pics! Here are some old ones:

Dozer's first deer. When I first got Dozer, he was eight months old. I gave him ground beef and he just WOULD not eat it. My husband said he would NEVER eat raw. He was so wrong. 










What happens after a big meal. Sorry, I HAD TO! lol










When Sarge and Hunter first tried raw chicken. Uphill battle. They definitely prefer red meats:










Hunter:










We were on the porch because at the time, I lived with the in laws. They did not appreciate me feeding the dogs raw chicken. So she said, do it out there. Well, we have our own place now 









Tonights dinner:













































This last meal was muscle meats. Yesterday was organ and bone.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

My brother-in-law got a deer yesterday, and gave us the whole thing! Because of an old wound from a past gunshot the deer survived, all we got was the hind quarters and tenderloin. We couldn't save the ribs for the dogs but they did get the heart and liver. Thats some of the best for them anyway, right? I'm posting these pics, I hope it works!! Wayne cut it all up, and its slightly graphic! LOL!


----------



## Elisabeth

This is Piper eating elk.....


----------



## HappyPuppy

OK, Elizabeth - that is deliciously GROSS!!

Rodeo - no load on this question - are you happy with this look/weight? (I'm trying to decide whether to bring my girl up 1-2 lbs)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU




----------



## bridget246

Our first raw experience.


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeks dinner
















The blueberries are for his cedar allergy


----------



## Unosmom

Couple from today:

tilapia, tripe, beef liver, egg and salmon oil


----------



## GatsbysMom

HappyPuppy said:


> OK, Elizabeth - that is deliciously GROSS!!
> 
> Rodeo - no load on this question - are you happy with this look/weight? (I'm trying to decide whether to bring my girl up 1-2 lbs)


I was wondering the same thing about Rodeo.


----------



## Thunder409

Thunder's dinner:

Here she is patiently waiting for her meal








This was her dinner for today. It is beef stew meat, a little bit of beef heart and beef liver, and one raw egg. 








What she always does after a meal


----------



## magicre

presentation gets an A. 

dog is priceless.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Baby Keeva(10 week old Border Collie) eating part of Breakfast!



(Clicky, clicky.....its a video!:wink


----------



## Thunder409

Scarlett_O' said:


> Baby Keeva(10 week old Border Collie) eating part of Breakfast!


She is too cute! :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Thunder409 said:


> She is too cute! :tongue:


Thank you!:biggrin1:

Took her under 10 min to get thru that!LOL:lol:


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

Oh wow! i didn't realize dogs could digest chicken feet, I would always be concerned about the claws. I admit raw feeding is new to me so I was surprised to discover that raw-bones were digestible. How much do you give her?



Spaz said:


> Hannah says, "Give me that NOW!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## kady05

Not a picture, but video:






This was their dinner tonight! Pork hock (I think..) bones with a bunch of meat still on them. Piper looks pregnant LOL.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

Do you debone the fish?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Oh wow! i didn't realize dogs could digest chicken feet, I would always be concerned about the claws. I admit raw feeding is new to me so I was surprised to discover that raw-bones were digestible. How much do you give her?


Generally chicken feet are either a supplement(the bone part of the diet) or a chew treat!:wink:



Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Do you debone the fish?


No need to de-bone anything.
The only bones that shouldn't be fed are weight bearing bones from large animals(cows, bison, moose, elk, oxen, etc...) But that is for both raw feeders and ANY one who gives chew bones to their dogs, marrow bones, knuckle bones, the ones at the pet stores/butchers as "dog bones" etc!:wink:


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

RiverRun said:


> I found even more cute puppies!
> These were my foster puppies. I had half the litter, while my coworker had the other half(she fed kibble) Her's were pot-bellied, huge, and had dull fur. My guys grew at a normal pace, had shiny full coats, and no pot-bellies!
> first meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a week,or so, later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning up with the big dogs(and FYI that little black pup was my heart pup, I wanted to keep him soo bad. He was everything I look for in a dog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and my last litter of foster kittens, who are now GORGEOUS, healthy looking cats. (sadly though, they are all now kibble fed, but I had them for their first 4 months)


TOO CUTE! I'm guessing that puppies/ kittens should eat boneless raw meat since they might choke?


----------



## wolfsnaps88

So I fed the big boys some rmb from the deer I was 'working on'. 

Hunter and a rib cage:










He is very quick and efficient. An old pro. He ate maybe half of this. I gave some of the rest to Dozer. I need a meat saw or something. 


Then we have Dozer. He didn't eat much. The snow doesn't bother him. He doesn't like to be alone so I stood out there with him. I think the size of the leg threw him a little or something because he hesitated but when I gave him some ribs and smaller pieces he went to town


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> TOO CUTE! I'm guessing that puppies/ kittens should eat boneless raw meat since they might choke?


Depending on age it is generally ground(for the VERY young ones) or hacked/smashed for the older but still young ones!:thumb:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Puppy Layla eating a Quail for lunch today.......she is not a gulper like the others



Ari and Kai watching...don't worry they had a little snack too


----------



## BoxerParty

Thought I'd post these few pictures to show how well my pups have responded to raw! They're both a little thin, but check out the SHINY coats (even Lila - she's a Ginger and they don't often get shiny!) and the MUSCLES (especially on Malcolm!). 

I've included a shot of Malcolm's ear, because his horrible ear infections were my major impetus for starting raw. Before the raw diet, they were red, horribly itchy, and had a "pebbled" appearance to the skin. Now, the skin is a normal light pink and is smooth!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

You know that song "Shiny Happy People" by R.E.M...? While I was looking at your photos that tune popped into my head, but with the lyrics, "Shiny Happy Puppies." 

:dance:


----------



## BoxerParty

NewYorkDogue said:


> You know that song "Shiny Happy People" by R.E.M...? While I was looking at your photos that tune popped into my head, but with the lyrics, "Shiny Happy Puppies."
> 
> :dance:


Oh good! Now I'M gonna have that song stuck in my head...


----------



## NewYorkDogue

BoxerParty said:


> Oh good! Now I'M gonna have that song stuck in my head...


You're welcome. :biggrin1:


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

I noticed there's some kibble there, do you feed half an half?



> Tonights dinner:


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Copper wanted to bring these deer ribs in the house. Didn't happen!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Itty Bitty Kitty. That was the cat's dish. She is weird with raw. So I offered both. You can't starve a cat like you can with a dog. She seems to be taking to chicken more these days. 

Ok, that sounded weird. I don't STARVE my dogs. But they can go a couple of days without food whereas a cat can not.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Itty Bitty Kitty. That was the cat's dish. She is weird with raw. So I offered both. You can't starve a cat like you can with a dog. She seems to be taking to chicken more these days.
> 
> Ok, that sounded weird. I don't STARVE my dogs. But they can go a couple of days without food whereas a cat can not.


lol I know what you meant. Cats are way pickier than dogs and generally won't submit to food they don't feel like, regardless how hungry. Gah, so finicky! Does your cat only pick one when offered or does she kinda sample both?


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Otis is all over the place. She seems to prefer chicken or beef when it comes to raw. I have offered raw since the first week I met her. She does eat kibble too (usually in the morning when she can't wake me up) and in the evening I either offer her raw or canned mixed with raw. Today I offered broken up (with a hammer) chicken wing tips. She only ate a couple bites. She wants to lick everything up and I need her to chew on bones at this point. I haven't been doing this very successfully though. I need to get her on mice and I have been dragging my feet on calling this guy who can provide me with a good price on frozen mice (Maybe I will call him tomorrow?). We have a vet visit on Monday. Should be good though, she is a good weight and seems healthy on what she has been eating so far.

And what is really frustrating is she will eat the crappy Kitten Chow my husband picked up for her but not the Taste of the Wild I got her  I mean, if she is going to eat kibble too, it should be at least a decent kibble. 


Freaking cats....


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> lol I know what you meant. Cats are way pickier than dogs and generally won't submit to food they don't feel like, regardless how hungry. Gah, so finicky! Does your cat only pick one when offered or does she kinda sample both?


There are many ways to swap cats over, I suggest either doing a search for the other threads that have been started here about it and/or going to rawfedcats.org

:thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Here is a absolutely lousy picture of Windy eating her very first feeder mouse tonight. I wish I'd got a photo of her throwing it around the dining room and me trying to hide them both from the husband who doesn't understand.....
But, she ate it, tail, head, feet and all. So, we will now be on a diet of Orijen, cornish hen and feeder mice. 
There is hope you guys!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Very cool MollyWoppy. I need mice. 

I left Otis's chicken/venison dinner out and after a couple of hours she did eat it all. I think she just needed to think about it. lol


----------



## hmbutler

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I left Otis's chicken/venison dinner out and after a couple of hours she did eat it all. I think she just needed to think about it. lol


This is what Nala does... she sniffs it when I first put it down, and unless she is starving and it's exactly what she feels like, she will ponder the idea for the next few hours, then eat a little bit, then think about it some more. Due to her fussiness, I leave her kibble out at all times too, though she does chose the raw over it more often than not


----------



## catahoulamom

Penny, did you cut the mouse open for her to become interested or did she just dig in after she played with it for a while? On Thursday I bought 8 feeder mice (when the guy asked me if I wanted them alive or dead I felt like a *MURDERER!!*) and plopped one in the ferret's cage. They carried it around a little and then stashed it but wouldn't eat it. So I cut it into a couple of pieces (and then proceeded to vomit). Still wouldn't touch it, so I gave it to the cats. My cats will eat ANYTHING (raw). ANY.THING. Berlioz picked up a piece of mouse and carried it around, nibbled on the foot a little and decided it was gross. So at this point I had chunks of chopped up mouse spread out over my floor, what is a girl to do? CALL THE DOGS! I called the dogs in and told them "EAT IT! GET IT!!!" and what did they do? Picked it up and spit it back out.

Nobody in my house will eat mice. So now I have 7 dead frozen Stuart Littles in my freezer. Big mistake.


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeken with a moose rib


----------



## MollyWoppy

catahoulamom said:


> Penny, did you cut the mouse open for her to become interested or did she just dig in after she played with it for a while? On Thursday I bought 8 feeder mice (when the guy asked me if I wanted them alive or dead I felt like a *MURDERER!!*) and plopped one in the ferret's cage. They carried it around a little and then stashed it but wouldn't eat it. So I cut it into a couple of pieces (and then proceeded to vomit). Still wouldn't touch it, so I gave it to the cats. My cats will eat ANYTHING (raw). ANY.THING. Berlioz picked up a piece of mouse and carried it around, nibbled on the foot a little and decided it was gross. So at this point I had chunks of chopped up mouse spread out over my floor, what is a girl to do? CALL THE DOGS! I called the dogs in and told them "EAT IT! GET IT!!!" and what did they do? Picked it up and spit it back out.
> 
> Nobody in my house will eat mice. So now I have 7 dead frozen Stuart Littles in my freezer. Big mistake.


Oh God, I totally get how you feel! Wind (and Mol) caught a wild mouse a couple of weeks ago, and Wind proceeded to try and eat it, but I stopped her, so, I thought it'd be a good idea to try her on feeder mice. Yesterday I was able to get out to Petco and got her two mice. I didn't even have to cut it in half, (not that I think I could have done that actually), but once she played with it she just sat down and munched away.
Tonight, I went to the fridge and she was meowing like hell, louder than I've ever heard her. When I got the other mouse out of the fridge she was acting really frantic, and tore right in to it, no playing, just scoffed it down. 
Then, 30 minutes ago, she puked chewed up mouse all over my counter. 4 times.  Serious yuk.
So, I think she just ate it too quickly. I'll get another mouse when I can in a few days, but I'm really praying that the puking hasn't put her off.
I guess it's all a case of she who laughs last laughs the loudest. Plus the fact that she needs a dental, at 3-1/2 years old, $380 was the quote. I was really hoping that eating whole prey would help her teeth, so, I'll be really gutted if she refuses to eat them any longer! Bloody cats.


----------



## swolek

catahoulamom said:


> Nobody in my house will eat mice. So now I have 7 dead frozen Stuart Littles in my freezer. Big mistake.


Sophie sometimes only wants mice if they're mixed with eggs or something else tasty. Maybe try putting some pieces in with an egg? Mix it all up.

If that doesn't work, maybe give them to someone with a snake . That way it wasn't a waste.


----------



## GoingPostal

Lol, whole prey puke is the worst, before I switched my cat to mostly raw she ate mostly canned but she loves mice and I breed them, so a couple times she got one after she was already fed, she will literally whack them out of my hand if I am moving them from cage to cage or whatever and sometimes they jump or escape. Anyways canned+live mouse=disgusting instant puke. She is like addicted to mice, but so are the ferrets, they will run around stealing each others and screaming bloody murder no matter how many mice I give. Then they try to gulp down as much as they can eat while playing tug of war with it. I don't have any good pics of them eating mice because they go so fast. But my dogs also will not touch them, they just stare at me like I'm crazy. 

Don't look if you love small furry prey animals


----------



## catahoulamom

Thanks swolek I'm gonna try that... maybe some egg and organs or something (all my animals love organs). I'll give it another go with the ferrets too, if they still show no interest I'll find someone with a snake... I will not let them go to waste! Even if they do eat them I don't think I will be buying anymore soon. I can chop up meat for hours, but cutting a little mouse in two seriously churns my stomach.


----------



## pogo

catahoulamom said:


> Penny, did you cut the mouse open for her to become interested or did she just dig in after she played with it for a while? On Thursday I bought 8 feeder mice (when the guy asked me if I wanted them alive or dead I felt like a *MURDERER!!*) and plopped one in the ferret's cage. They carried it around a little and then stashed it but wouldn't eat it. So I cut it into a couple of pieces (and then proceeded to vomit). Still wouldn't touch it, so I gave it to the cats. My cats will eat ANYTHING (raw). ANY.THING. Berlioz picked up a piece of mouse and carried it around, nibbled on the foot a little and decided it was gross. So at this point I had chunks of chopped up mouse spread out over my floor, what is a girl to do? CALL THE DOGS! I called the dogs in and told them "EAT IT! GET IT!!!" and what did they do? Picked it up and spit it back out.
> 
> Nobody in my house will eat mice. So now I have 7 dead frozen Stuart Littles in my freezer. Big mistake.


My boys eat anything  I have always got a freezer full of mice, rats etc for the snakes anyway so they get the occasional treat of mice, rats, hamsters, chicks, guinea pigs etc depending what i've got in.


----------



## Sprocket

Did a little hunting today :smile: Gunner was the pseudo bird dog :tongue:



































I just thought this was a beautiful skinning job


----------



## Sprocket

Don't press this video if you don't like people playing with their food. I thought it was really interesting.


----------



## twoisplenty

LMAO its like a gigantic squeeky toy!! Isnt that neat.


----------



## DeekenDog

That video is so cool! Also, I'm jealous of your ducks


----------



## Sprocket

DeekenDog said:


> That video is so cool! Also, I'm jealous of your ducks


I actually thought the video was rather offensive but hilarious at the same time. Sort of like a guilty pleasure. We don't normally disrespect the animals we kill. I had to post it since it was so funny.


----------



## DeekenDog

Sprocket said:


> I actually thought the video was rather offensive but hilarious at the same time. Sort of like a guilty pleasure. We don't normally disrespect the animals we kill. I had to post it since it was so funny.


It was but I found it really interesting that the duck was still honking. No idea they would do that when dead and without a head.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

DeekenDog said:


> It was but I found it really interesting that the duck was still honking. No idea they would do that when dead and without a head.


exactly. Must not require breath or a head. LOL. I cut off the video but Sprocket started frantically pulling feathers out. Silly dog.


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> did they eat the feathers and all?
> 
> that is some great photography....i'm moving next door to you.


The only feathers I let them eat are the tiny head feathers. Gunner ate both goose heads, beak and everything. Sprocket ate half a head, and Mikey ate the rest of the one that sprocket started. They also ate a foot each.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I....I...I can't believe it still honks. We don't duck/goose hunt so this just blew my mind. Weird. Lucky dogs too. I didn't know they could eat canadian goose.


----------



## GoingPostal

Let Jersey work on the turkey carcass for breakfast


----------



## pogo

some more photos of the boys


----------



## HappyPuppy

Wow - isn't that interesting with that goose!?! I can't believe the vocal area is so low in the neck!!


----------



## Unosmom

Uno is having venison for dinner, I'm pretty sure thats a scapula, lots of meat still attached and he demolishes the bone in minutes.


----------



## DaneMama

Dontcha just love it when they drag their food up on the couch


----------



## Unosmom

> Dontcha just love it when they drag their food up on the couch


Hehe, no worries, thats our "dog couch", it sits outside on a patio and people generally dont sit on it because its uncomfortable and dirty, but makes a great place for pups to chill out and eat.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket was eating this rooster head so I took a few pictures. Then I walk back into the house, few minutes later I heard some crunching. He had brought the head into the living room and was eating it. I am just grateful he brought it to the dog bed and NOT the couch.


----------



## Unosmom

Thawed out a bunch of venison last night









about 1/3 way through portioning (realized that I need some sharper knives)









My current supplements


----------



## MissusMac

This is Miko enjoying the head of a cull buck my husband shot in December:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Unosmom, how do you feed the supplements, do you just pour it over the meat?

Missusmac, a cull buck? DANG, I would be happy to take an eight point like that! I have yet to see a buck.


----------



## Unosmom

> Unosmom, how do you feed the supplements, do you just pour it over the meat?


I've been mixing the seameal with salmon oil and feeding it separately after each meal, she he likes to drag the meat all over the place and it probably wont stick. And then I give him a tbsp of coconut oil every other day.


----------



## MissusMac

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Unosmom, how do you feed the supplements, do you just pour it over the meat?
> 
> Missusmac, a cull buck? DANG, I would be happy to take an eight point like that! I have yet to see a buck.


My family has had a ranch in South Texas for over a century, so we hunt there for free and you'd be amazed at the bucks there are naturally occurring here. The high fences and oil & gas traffic has had a big impact on the deer, though. We're trying to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

MissusMac said:


> This is Miko enjoying the head of a cull buck my husband shot in December:
> View attachment 6388


Ok, now that is something that can only take place somewhere that is, well, not New York City. 

I can only dream of dragging a buck's head (or pig's head, or any head) onto my front stoop in Hell's Kitchen to give Mateo a REAL prey model to chomp on... HA! :biggrin:

But, then again, this being New York, much stranger things don't even turn heads...


----------



## xellil

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ok, now that is something that can only take place somewhere that is, well, not New York City.
> 
> I can only dream of dragging a buck's head (or pig's head, or any head) onto my front stoop in Hell's Kitchen to give Mateo a REAL prey model to chomp on... HA! :biggrin:
> 
> But, then again, this being New York, much stranger things don't even turn heads...


I was gonna say - seems like NYC is the perfect place for it! Hey, I watch Law and Order


----------



## creek817

hmbutler said:


> dang, wish I could get hold of turkey neck here in Australia! None of the butchers seem to deal with turkey so I can't get very good prices on turkey (my only turkey options are drumsticks from the supermarket, which I wouldnt exactly call "cheap"). We don't really eat a lot of turkey over here... but turkey necks look great! Duke would love it! There is a shop that sells specifically poultry products, but I dont think they do any of the butchering themselves, I think they get it shipped down from somewhere else... but I might try them anyway, see how I go!


I know this is from 6 months ago, but I just wanted to let you know, I live in NSW, and I can buy turkey necks at Woolies, and I believe at Coles - they're relatively inexpensive, not as big as the ones in these pictures seem to be, but they are available!


----------



## Cash&Thumper

This mornings' breakfast...mmmm. I'm an amateur at feeding raw in its 'natural' state,they usually just get their premade ground raw patties, and although this is just a sardine, turkey neck, egg and a little bit of their premade raw, some ground beef carcass(organs, bones & meat)... it is their first time eating whole fish and raw egg. Something different and they seemed to enjoy it. They eat turkey necks occasionally fo ra snack but today i twas a part of breakfast. Tonight they will just get their usual premade raw, and I carry varieties of beef, bison, elk, lamb, rabbit and duck. They will get some tripe with that as well.

I have a cornish hen, a duck thigh and some beef blade rib steak chunks for tomorrow's breakfast.

I think I might have to cut the fish into chunks next time, my dogs liked to roll on the fish for some reason... so I had to bath them after lol.


----------



## GoingPostal

Cash&Thumper said:


> I think I might have to cut the fish into chunks next time


I have to feed fish frozen, otherwise my dog doesn't like them much, she spits it out, chews a little, spits it out. It's hilarious to watch but frozen she just chows them right down.


----------



## Cash&Thumper

GoingPostal said:


> I have to feed fish frozen, otherwise my dog doesn't like them much, she spits it out, chews a little, spits it out. It's hilarious to watch but frozen she just chows them right down.


Yeah it was half frozen, Cash dove right in, but Thumper couldn't wrap his head around it.. I think it was the first fish he's ever seen. I dont think either have eaten raw fish at all let alone whole, but Cash knew it was food.. I eventually had to throw them outside and they nibbled them down pretty good but they both rolled all over them so yeah.. called for a bath time hehe. I have a bunch of these sardines so I have to feed them but I will have to cut em up so they hopefully dont roll all over them. My Shiba rolls on dead fish at a beach at lakes and stuff too.. its gross.


----------



## ArissaVasconcelos

Hi, I'm new here and I don't feed RMB, I feed something closer to BARF because I give my dogs a little bit of steamed veggies and some supplement, like plain yogurt, oil and brewrs yeast. Here are some pictures of my dogs and cats eating...


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## ArissaVasconcelos

magicre said:


> welcome to the forum. looks like your animals are thriving. we have a barf section....it's all good here.


Thanks. I just found the BARF section!!


----------



## OnyxDog

My pack enjoying some turkey!


Rocky with his gorge meal:













Rocky showing off the structure of a turkey wing:













Treasure and Amp each eating half of the turkey neck from Rocky's turkey:






















Everybody shared the giblets from the turkey, but I wasn't fast enough to grab picture of that!


----------



## hmbutler

Your dogs are STUNNING!! Rocky has possibly the most gorgeous face I've ever seen!!!  what breed is he?


----------



## OnyxDog

hmbutler said:


> Your dogs are STUNNING!! Rocky has possibly the most gorgeous face I've ever seen!!!  what breed is he?


Wow, thank you! He is a beagle mix... but other than that we are not sure. We think he might possibly have black and tan coonhound in him? Or some other type of hound maybe?


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Please ignore my hick yard with the random trailer and bones strewed about the yard. Thought I would share what my dogs are doing right now. 

Here is Sargeat, bathed in sunlight, going at a deer shoulder.









He is working it. 










Funny isn't it, that he is a small dog and yet somehow, he manages? LOL. I hate when people don't let small dogs chew on things that aren't "size appropriate". I mean, really?


And Dozer with the head:












Nom nom


----------



## xellil

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Please ignore my hick yard with the random trailer and bones strewed about the yard. Thought I would share what my dogs are doing right now.
> 
> Here is Sargeat, bathed in sunlight, going at a deer shoulder.


I absolutely love seeing little dogs eat giant pieces of meat. And I totally agree - why relegate them to chicken necks when there are so many great pieces of meaty bones to conquer?

And, you have my kind of yard


----------



## dustinshaw98

The beef ribs -- those are loved by all dogs! Wow!


----------



## Elliehanna

ok so I converted Goren a bit over a week ago, I don't have a before photo of him, he was skinny and I just delivered my baby when I converted him over to raw so didn't get out to get a photo (love my hubby, he listens well and feeds the dogs for me most the time right now) anyhow he is on a 4% chicken/turkey bone in meals right now as I convert him, he has lost some more weight and I am trying to get him on red meats as soon as I can but I don't want to give myself a setback so I am going his pace...anyhow here is Goren

this was day 1 on half turkey half chicken
















this is him eating the turkey








he left the chicken in the bowl even though it was on top and he had to grab the turkey out of the bowl (he is scared of his bowl when its empty and hates when it makes noise so it took him a bit to build up currage to dig in the bowl and get the turkey out and let the bowl clang, he ran from it when he got the turkey lol) he did go back and eat the chicken after the turkey was eaten


----------



## Muttkip

Here's Beau with a Beef femur


----------



## AveryandAudrey

My new girl Sophia eating he first raw meal- Chicken wing.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Tonight's dinner. I served it in bowls as I did use ground venison.
I might get flamed for this, but I gave them some new stuff tonight. Tonight's dinner was ground venison with a raw egg mixed in. I included the shell and much to my chagrin, no one ate that. Also, I cut up two large deer steaks that had unthawed in my broken fridge. My loss is their gain. Also, a few pieces of snowshoe hare in there. Dozer crunched his up very well. Topping it off, I added just a tablespoon of deer liver. I also sprinkled with Seameal.










Dozer's meal:










I know the small rabbit ribs look scary to feed a big dog, but he is pretty meticulous for such a big boy.

Hunter's meal:










Hunter did not like the rabbit at all. I was unsure if I should even feed it because it was delivered whole to me and was at room temp for a while before I skinned it. I figured if they didn't eat it I would toss it. Dozer picked his out but did eventually eat it. Sarge ate all his first. I think Sarge is going to love rabbit. 

Sargeant's meal:










I did not take a pic of them eating because I was too concerned playing referee and seeing what they ate vs. what they didn't eat (with some new things in there I wanted to pay close attention). 

No worries, I will post again soon


----------



## magicre

no flame...looks almost good enough to eat.


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeks dinner 

Tripe and lamb heart


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Aww haha. That last picture. Its like he is saying "Yes? What? Im eating!"


----------



## DeekenDog

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Aww haha. That last picture. Its like he is saying "Yes? What? Im eating!"


It was more like. "This is my tripe, do not take it. Go away." He likes to be left alone to eat.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Oh yeah. I got that too  If you had to take it away from him, would he let you? \

When people find out my dogs (especially the big one) eats raw, they thing they are going to be bloddthirsty raging beasts. Truth is, a dog can resource guard a squeaky toy too. I could pull a rmb out of any of their mouths...but they know drop it. 

I think Deeken is so pretty. I love his face!


----------



## DeekenDog

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh yeah. I got that too  If you had to take it away from him, would he let you? \
> 
> When people find out my dogs (especially the big one) eats raw, they thing they are going to be bloddthirsty raging beasts. Truth is, a dog can resource guard a squeaky toy too. I could pull a rmb out of any of their mouths...but they know drop it.
> 
> I think Deeken is so pretty. I love his face!


Yup! He'd try to gulp it but I could take it. When he came to me he would guard the really high value stuff but I worked with him to let me take anything. These days I can pry his mouth open and stick my hand in to grab stuff without problem. Actually, most* things he'll drop and leave if I tell him to. You never know when your dog is going to have something dangerous or might choke, etc.

And thank you! I think he's pretty too but I might just be the teensy-tiniest bit biased.


----------



## GoingPostal

Little bunny foo foo...


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Would make quite the Easter card. I can NOT wait to start breeding them...


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DeekenDog

magicre said:


> that is lovely tripe.


I buy the pre-packaged frozen stuff. It's more expensive, and probably not quite as good for him but its the only way I can handle feeding tripe. I feed it frozen too. The one time I tried fresh tripe I vomited in my sink. Not going to happen again.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

My little Dixi with her evening "RMB".....beef rib from scrap picked up this evening!!:thumb:











Sorry about the size, I'm on my phone...so I have no idea what size it'll come out on normal computers!Lol
And yes, yes she is in my lap!!:thumb:


----------



## hmbutler

just be careful she doesnt swallow it whole, a la snorkels, right? :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

hmbutler said:


> just be careful she doesnt swallow it whole, a la snorkels, right? :lol:


Hahaha, yes......and there is a reason that Brody, are smallest eater(at 6oz) didn't get this, the smallest RMB!!LOL. He really WOULD have been Snorkels' boyfriend in every way!!LOL


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

Scarlett_O' said:


> My little Dixi with her evening "RMB".....beef rib from scrap picked up this evening!!:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size, I'm on my phone...so I have no idea what size it'll come out on normal computers!Lol
> And yes, yes she is in my lap!!:thumb:


i'm not even going to say what i'm thinking about that 'rib'.


----------



## DeekenDog

magicre said:


> from where do you get it?


The raw dog food store. I actually have several brands to choose from.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## xellil

Scarlett_O' said:


> My little Dixi with her evening "RMB".....beef rib from scrap picked up this evening!!:thumb:


I am just really jealous of that bone. That is the perfect gnawing bone.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> i'm not even going to say what i'm thinking about that 'rib'.


Do tell????



xellil said:


> I am just really jealous of that bone. That is the perfect gnawing bone.


Haha, yes....it was perfect...she loved it!!:thumb:


----------



## DeekenDog

magicre said:


> i think i'm moving to vancouver. i love it there anyway.


You obviously should! I can't imagine if I had to buy tripe that wasn't prepped and frozen and ready to eat. It does make for expensive meat though, since most of the butchers sell scraps and stuff as raw dog food.


----------



## whiteleo

magicre said:


> i think i'm moving to vancouver. i love it there anyway.


Slap your face! turn over and slap it again...


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## whiteleo

magicre said:


> i like vancouver a whole lot better than i like where i am...besides, i'd be ever so much closer to you....
> 
> melanie, i can get tripe...yours is just so pretty.


But, is it from grass fed, antibiotic/hormone free cows? That is the real question.....LOL


----------



## DeekenDog

whiteleo said:


> But, is it from grass fed, antibiotic/hormone free cows? That is the real question.....LOL


Yup :smile: (message too short)


----------



## wolfsnaps88

So this time I was going to take a pic of them eating tonight's delicious meal and my phone died. Of course....but I did manage to get the meal itself.

Sargeant's dish (the little one) is half a cornish game hen and some deer liver. He actually only ate the wing and part of the back so later I will offer him the rest. 

Hunter's is in the middle and he got chicken, deer liver, a deer rib, and a few pieces of pork.

Dozer's dish is chicken, deer liver, and a few pieces of pork. Today made me thankful I fed them outside because Dozer puked his chicken up. Or 'horked' it up.  But no worries, he ate it. *barf* No waste. 











I sprinkled it all with seameal.


----------



## BoxerParty

I gave The Wiggles each a duck head this morning, just for kicks. Needless to say, they were a hit:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

MMM crunchy bills...


----------



## Blueszz

I'm mainly a lurker here but I thought you might enjoy a video with my senior Belgian Malinois eating a 1.5 lbs salmon head. She doesn't work with her paws, even tries to avoid to have her front legs in the 'yuk'. 
She eats it inside the home on a fake leather bed. After she finishes her meal both dog clean the fake leather pretty well. After that I take the vacuum cleaner to get of the hairs in her bed and wipe it out with wet micro fiber cloths. Clean again ;-)

Nicole


----------



## xellil

Blueszz said:


> She doesn't work with her paws, even tries to avoid to have her front legs in the 'yuk'.


Dogs are so funny - who woulda thought she doesn't like to get her feet dirty? That's great.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Blueszz

Thanks, she is 9 which is senior to me. When you look at her feet you can tell that she is getting older. Her toes used to be all black ;-), same with the back of the front legs. Her feet are turning to white. Her muzzle shows some greying but not a lot. BTW in case you wonder about her appearance, she doesn't come from show lines but from Dutch KNPV working lines (police dogs). For a female she is very tall and has huge ears ;-)


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Blueszz

Thanks. I live in the Netherlands. I asked and it's Nordic Salmon but just be sure I always freeze for 3-4 weeks ;-) 
Next week I get a new 3 month supply Salmon and herring and I don't know where that comes from. It's frozen already but I wait with feeding it always 3-4 weeks and keep it frozen all the time. I freeze everything, also when I get a fresh kill from hunters, even when they tell me I don't have to freeze it. (They inspect everything if it's suitable for human consumption). The only thing I don't feed is pork. Local shops can't guarantee it's Dutch or German meat (Aujeszky free) and with wild boars you'll never know if they carry the disease.


----------



## Blueszz

A bit more to show you.

Both dogs feasting on a lambs head, I fed an equal amount of tripe before I gave them this boney part of the meal.

Sjakie, Boerenfox, sort of national mutt which looks a lot like a Rat Terrier. 25 lbs. He is my allergy dog (pollen, molds, mites, all grains and all birds). His allergies made me switch to PMR. Allergies are not controled by diet only, he still needs Atopica on daily basis to keep his skin eczema and itch free. Well... not totally itch free but very manageable with a Benadryl every now and then and weekly bath with Douxo shampoos.

He only rips the meat off, this bone is to dense for him but it was a great way to spent New Years Eve with lots of fire works. Great distraction. For both it was their first lambs head. The little one can eat hare and rabbit heads though. No problem with these.









Ilja cutting off little pieces









Trying to work out a way to deal with a head. Too bad for her and good for me, it doesn't fit LOL I don't feed her rabbit/hare heads as I'm scared she might swallow them whole.









To manage monster sized food she has to use her paws, not her favorite thing.









I have to say this was the best tooth brush ever!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

So while I was taking pictures of Dozer eating, Hunter stole Sargeant's venison. Hunter is a red meat bandit. 









Dozer didn't want his picture taken while eating today. 










"Noooo moooom..."










Sargeant is starting to like chicken. 











Sargeant has this thing where he has to skin or defat anything he eats. He always goes for the fat first. 

Also, since it was nice out, I cleaned all the bones out of my yard. I felt like playing CSI forensics and reconstructing a deer since most of those bones were out there but there were too many mosquitos....in March....In Pennsylvania. Remember Dozer and the deer head? Its all gone. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## pogo

I have finally found a raw friendly butcher! Woop! and i got this little beauty for the boys


----------



## xellil

pogo said:


> I have finally found a raw friendly butcher! Woop! and i got this little beauty for the boys


That looks huge. I think my hogshead is about half that size, if I am judging proportions correctly.


----------



## Blueszz

Looks good, lot of meat still on it, can't wait to see pictures from them eating a pigs head! Can they eat it entirely? Curious as we don't feed pork here. Larger dogs in NL can eat goat and lamb heads, but mainly from younger animals. Depends a bit on the dog. My Malinois can eat the lams head entirely including the skull but the bone from adults probably is to dense for dogs (tooth damage).


----------



## pogo

xellil said:


> That looks huge. I think my hogshead is about half that size, if I am judging proportions correctly.


Yer it is actually quite mahoosive!



Blueszz said:


> Looks good, lot of meat still on it, can't wait to see pictures from them eating a pigs head! Can they eat it entirely? Curious as we don't feed pork here. Larger dogs in NL can eat goat and lamb heads, but mainly from younger animals. Depends a bit on the dog. My Malinois can eat the lams head entirely including the skull but the bone from adults probably is to dense for dogs (tooth damage).


Yer there will be loads of photos! and knowing my two yes they will eat the lot they are machines when it comes to bones, never found anything they can't get through yet!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Sargeant, Hunter, and Dozer send their jealousy.


----------



## malluver1005

These were taken up in big bear about 2 weeks ago...and they are the ONLY pictures I have of him eating. This one was a monstrous chix quarter @ 1.7 lbs.


----------



## LilasMom

Could not get one still shot of her, because apparently turkey takes priority over taking a quality photo, or so says my dog lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Lilasmom, wow what a feast! That's not all for HER is it? LOL


----------



## LilasMom

Haha she wishes! That is actually about 5 days worth of food there. She eats really fast if she is only served her proper serving, which is a bit less than 2 ounces a day. She gets so sad everyone else gets over twice as much, but she is only around 3 and a half pounds so there isn't really room for extra poundage.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Here is my princess puppy(Keeva) with her turkey neck just now!!:biggrin:
(Yes she is on the couch, no I don't care:tongue:....it has a washable slip cover for a reason!:wink


----------



## pogo

dinner time!


----------



## Donna Little

pogo said:


> dinner time!


So super disgusting and fascinating at the same time. Once again, I want a pigs head. (Things you'll only hear me say on DFC...)


----------



## Sprocket

The cross section of that pig is so interesting!


----------



## Blueszz

Both seem to enjoy it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HappyPuppy

^ Did they make visible progress in that pig's head? I got that twice and both times ended up having to cut it up! Ruby nommed on the ear a minute but it was so rubbery she couldn't get anything off....


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Some Deer Ribs


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## pogo

HappyPuppy said:


> ^ Did they make visible progress in that pig's head? I got that twice and both times ended up having to cut it up! Ruby nommed on the ear a minute but it was so rubbery she couldn't get anything off....


Haha yep they ate the whole thing i never need to cut anything up, the pair are machines when it comes to well everything! They do regulate the amount they eat themselves though so they had about half the head one night and finished the next


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> i think snorkels should come over for a lesson in how to eat ribs.


She would learn a lot! Lol Gunner tries to swallow them but hacks them up 2 or 3 times before they are crunched up enough to get down


----------



## dooneygirl09

Darn it! This is where I should have posted Tanks photos! Well, here are some of Europe eating in the house. I have now decided to feed outside on my porch because my house started to smell like raw meat (YUCK!) Anyone else ever had this problem ? lol!


----------



## Sprocket

This is that beef I just got. Package says 2007! It looks great!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Here is Rhett with dinner. 
My boy is starting to feel a little too thin, I like lean, but not thin, but being so fluffy I can't tell....but I had a good feel and since he didn't eat sat or sun I decided to feed him 2x today, he had turkey hearts with a little bit of chicken neck this morning(frozen in a clump) and them tonight he got a rack of ribs, lamb style but they are beef!:wink:

The floor was full of too many munchkins watching him(namely Brody and Keeva) so he took it to the doggie couch.....and was, after pictures, escorted into the bedroom to chill in his crate with dinner!:wink:



















(sorry if they are big...I'm on my phone so can't edit them!:blush


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> how much do you feed rhett?
> 
> what kind of ribs are those?


He gets 1.5lbs for a normal meal. He is at about 54lbs, so that's around 3%.....this bumped him up to 3lbs for yesterday's food and then he got 2lbs today of beef/pork boneless. 

And those are from our first box of beef scraps.


----------



## Sprocket

Scarlett_O' said:


> Here is Rhett with dinner.
> My boy is starting to feel a little too thin, I like lean, but not thin, but being so fluffy I can't tell....but I had a good feel and since he didn't eat sat or sun I decided to feed him 2x today, he had turkey hearts with a little bit of chicken neck this morning(frozen in a clump) and them tonight he got a rack of ribs, lamb style but they are beef!:wink:
> 
> The floor was full of too many munchkins watching him(namely Brody and Keeva) so he took it to the doggie couch.....and was, after pictures, escorted into the bedroom to chill in his crate with
> 
> (sorry if they are big...I'm on my phone so can't edit them!:blush



Just purely curious. 

Why didnt he eat sat or sun? Was he sick?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sprocket said:


> Just purely curious.
> 
> Why didnt he eat sat or sun? Was he sick?


Saturday I forgot to pull stuff out, only had enough for the kitties and puppy. So when It did get pulled out it was already 10pm and they were ready for bed, so just didnt eat. Sunday he came to the barn with me, we were there for 10 or so hours, by the time we got home after shopping he just wasn't looking for food, was asking to go to bed, so once again...didn't eat, I had forgotten that he didn't eat the day before or I would have made sure I fed him. 

It just happened. He is my super easy boy, take fast days with the ease of a southern gentleman, and never pushes for food...so it just got forgotten!:tongue:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

That is the beauty of dogs, isn't it. You forget to feed your kids for two days, you go to jail. LOL Dogs don't mind.


----------



## Sprocket

Scarlett_O' said:


> Saturday I forgot to pull stuff out, only had enough for the kitties and puppy. So when It did get pulled out it was already 10pm and they were ready for bed, so just didnt eat. Sunday he came to the barn with me, we were there for 10 or so hours, by the time we got home after shopping he just wasn't looking for food, was asking to go to bed, so once again...didn't eat, I had forgotten that he didn't eat the day before or I would have made sure I fed him.
> 
> It just happened. He is my super easy boy, take fast days with the ease of a southern gentleman, and never pushes for food...so it just got forgotten!:tongue:


That's so odd that he wanted to go to bed instead of eating! Lol 

My dogs don't push for food but they certainly know when it's time 

They didn't get fed until 11 pm saturday because we were out at a friends ranch all day. Gunner probably ate his fair share of horse poop :wink:

He still had room for dinner! Lol


----------



## Scarlett_O'

wolfsnaps88 said:


> That is the beauty of dogs, isn't it. You forget to feed your kids for two days, you go to jail. LOL Dogs don't mind.


Oh yes. Well....other then Brody would have demanded I get locked up had he been the one not fed for 2 days!!LOL (well that and believe me, there is no way I would have forgotten, or been allowed to forget, on Sunday had it been the little piggy of a puggy!!LOL :lol


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sprocket said:


> That's so odd that he wanted to go to bed instead of eating! Lol
> 
> My dogs don't push for food but they certainly know when it's time
> 
> They didn't get fed until 11 pm saturday because we were out at a friends ranch all day. Gunner probably ate his fair share of horse poop :wink:
> 
> He still had room for dinner! Lol


He had a ton of mental training Sunday, between ignoring the 4 neighbor dogs, to being calm with the horses to everything else thrown at him he was literally tuckered out that night. And when I go to be he *must* be in with me....and I was beat after working him, and 2 days in a row of 2 horses and we worked with both my friend's fillies that are under a year.

It isn't abnormal at all for a herder's first (or second, or third) thought after a long day to not be about food, they are made to concentrate on everything before their own wants. 

He would go many many days without food and no one would ever know...he doesn't let on to pain, discomfort or hunger....he is my tough guy!Lol


----------



## Sprocket

The Trios Dinner Tonight :tongue:

Yummy aged deer ribs (I forgot about them on top of the fridge. They were a little black)
Beef Steak
Deer steak
Ground elk
Chicken liver (for the big dogs)
Sprockets mix (chicken liver, beef kidney, ground elk, egg)










Gunner 









Mikey









Sprocket


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Seriously, why do I like looking at raw fed dogs' dinners? I have a problem. I almost took a pic of my guys dinner tonight but then I said "No, I have taken enough. No one wants to see this EVERY day." LOL But I love seeing this. I think aged deer ribs are a favorite at my house. When I get them from the processors in winter time, it is always aged and the dogs never say no.


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Seriously, why do I like looking at raw fed dogs' dinners? I have a problem. I almost took a pic of my guys dinner tonight but then I said "No, I have taken enough. No one wants to see this EVERY day." LOL But I love seeing this. I think aged deer ribs are a favorite at my house. When I get them from the processors in winter time, it is always aged and the dogs never say no.


Human curiousity at its finest :biggrin:

I take pictures all the time! I love it 

I don't think any dog would say no to deer ribs, aged or not! They all love them.


----------



## Unosmom

last nights meal, venison, liver, eggs, salmon oil and the new greens mix.


----------



## twotonelover

Here's a video of Rosey going to town on some beef ribs! One of her favs  She only ate what you saw during the video, but it ended up being around 8oz of meat in 5min! That's almost two days of food haha I remember when I first started her on raw, it took her almost 10min to eat a 4oz chicken wing. 

This will be about 5 days worth of food. I'll probably just give her a wing or neck tomorrow for some bone and then go back to letting her eat off of this again.


----------



## Sprocket

What a good girl! I love how she looks at you!


----------



## DeekenDog

Some turkey

I love this first picture. I think its the eye.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Emma's First Turkey wing








































Patches's second turkey drumstick








Cleaning those teefers...








on both sides.


----------



## Sprocket

Trio Diner :biggrin:

Sprocket - ground elk mixed with his organ mix, a chunk of venison steak, deer lung and liver.










Gunner - beef, pork fat, chicken thigh, deer liver and lung









Mikey - beef, deer liver and lung


----------



## Sprocket

hahah I just saw that fly on Gunners bowl! Little guy got some too


----------



## Zeus&Slim09

Turgeon, aka the Mop (don't worry he went to the groomers yesterday) enjoying a turkey neck.









Zeus enjoying a pork neck 









Both of them chewing on a pork neck


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Here's Shadow with a turkey neck. This was one of his first full size necks.


----------



## Sprocket

Todays special at Trio Diner again! 


Mikey - chicken Thigh, deer lung/liver, a piece of beef and a tiny bit of ground elk.









Gunner - beef steak, deer lung/liver, pork fat, chicken thigh, ground elk.









Sprocket - a cube of his organ mix (which he eats!), ground elk, deer liver, beef steak and I added in a chicken Wing later


----------



## blue_dog

I haven't started Sam yet, but I wanted to prove to my Mum that he wouldn't die on raw so he got Cornish hen. His poop looked great later too!


----------



## twotonelover

Happy Easter everyone!  

Rosey got a rabbit leg, some tripe and an egg for her Easter brunch~


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Rabbit on Easter. How appropriate. HA!


----------



## twotonelover

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Rabbit on Easter. How appropriate. HA!


Haha yes, eggs and rabbit on Easter is very appropriate :tongue:


----------



## AveryandAudrey

I didnt get my camera out till late but this was a furry and meaty portion of bone. Avery got most of it off then left it for Sophia to recreationally (is that a word?) chew.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09

Zeus had his first raw meal tonight. He gets rmbs several times a week so he's used to meat but has just never had it for a full meal. quality of the pictures suck cause my room is dark and they were taken with my phone.

A 12oz chicken quarter with 1/4 can of Tripett Green tripe.



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























He says "oh that was so good!"


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## meganr66

My boy Ozai eating chicken backs and a little bit of pumpkin!


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket got a deer rib chop. Perfect little all in one meal for him! and a piece of beef stew meat.










Gunner had Canada goose leg quarter (top), a pheasant leg quarter (right) and venison steaks, and a piece of beef stew meat. Mikey got the same thing but on a small scale.


----------



## Sprocket

Mikey got it first of course since he is the alpha. 


















Gunner did this...



















Then Mikey walked away... Sprocket owns Gunner so Sprocket got it second 









Sprockets little Asshole face.










Then Sprocket walked away so Gunner finally got a chance! :biggrin:



























I put it away so they can have some tomorrow


----------



## NewYorkDogue

That's cool and all, but I just have one question. Why would somebody actually put a bicycle in the pool...?


----------



## Sprocket

NewYorkDogue said:


> That's cool and all, but I just have one question. Why would somebody actually put a bicycle in the pool...?


Well when you get ******** drinking...things just...happen :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket had another venison rib chop :smile: I love how he has to tear with his front teeth and also separate the bone from the meat. 










Mikey had a whole pheasant fresh from the pheasant club.


----------



## MSLabLover

This is Orli (7 yr Dane/Greyhound) enjoying a locally hunted turkey's neck. She enjoys them! My youngest lab won't touch the wild ones. He will only eat neat and tidy grocery store turkey necks. He's very fancy. 

Lauren


----------



## DeekenDog

Here's Deeken with half a duck carcass today. The other side was all meaty.



















Is it weird that this is my new desktop background?


















I love the sound of him crunching. (This is a video)


Sprocket, how much do your dogs eat everyday? It seems like Sprocket's portions are the same as Deeken's but I can't be right about that.


----------



## Sprocket

DeekenDog said:


> Sprocket, how much do your dogs eat everyday? It seems like Sprocket's portions are the same as Deeken's but I can't be right about that.


Gunner gets 1.5 - 2 lbs, Mikey .75- 1 lb and Sprocket gets .25-.5 depending on the day. The rib chops are pretty small. Like small lamb chops. Gunner is growing still so his might fluctuate to more if he needs it and Mikey keeps weight easily so his food varies depending on how active he is.

Sprocket is 7lbs but has a high metabolism. 

Mikey is 42 -/+ lbs and is an easy keeper.

Gunner is 69 lbs and still maturing so he has a high metabolism for now.


----------



## DeekenDog

Sprocket said:


> Gunner gets 1.5 - 2 lbs, Mikey .75- 1 lb and Sprocket gets .25-.5 depending on the day. The rib chops are pretty small. Like small lamb chops. Gunner is growing still so his might fluctuate to more if he needs it and Mikey keeps weight easily so his food varies depending on how active he is.


Their portions looks so much bigger than that in pictures :smile: That's why I had to ask. Deeken gets between 1-1.5 pounds daily so he definitely eats more than Sprocket


----------



## wolfsnaps88

OK I guess its my turn again.

This was today (a couple of hours ago)

Sargeant's meal. It consisted of lamb ribs and mystery red meat which I think was beef and venison. Drizzled with fish oil









Hunter's meal. It consisted of lamb ribs and beef chuck roast. Drizzled with fish oil










Dozer's meal. It consisted of turkey wings, lamb ribs, and beef chuck roast. Drizzled with fish oil. 










I usually give them organs everyday. I skipped today because I gave them larger portions yesterday.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

So after I took these pictures, I brought my camera phone inside. I went back out and Hunter had stolen a turkey wing from Dozer, Dozer had stolen a rib bone from Sarge, and Sarge was looking for Hunter's left overs. I can not leave them alone for a minute. They are thieves. They play ring around the RMB. Sigh....


----------



## JoeynZoey

Since I have not posted in this thread yet, I'll share a few of mine. These were just random pictures of her meals, which for some reason, I always took a picture with a sardine in the mix (I don't feed them everyday). She doesn't typically consume such large portions as these on a daily basis, but usually at least a couple of times throughout the week. She's a very active/working girl.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Hunter's










Sarge's











The goat head pics are coming...


----------



## Kat

I notice there are alot of people who really mix up their dogs meals with 3+ different proteins per serving. The most I have ever done is two, Iv always been worried about digestive upset. Does it depend on the dog if you can mix so many proteins together, or should it happen eventually?


----------



## Sprocket

Kat said:


> I notice there are alot of people who really mix up their dogs meals with 3+ different proteins per serving. The most I have ever done is two, Iv always been worried about digestive upset. Does it depend on the dog if you can mix so many proteins together, or should it happen eventually?


Sprocket mainly gets venison but Gunner and Mikey have shown no signs of upset from various proteins.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

My dogs used to have raw occasionally. Now they are full time. I don't know that THAT matters though. I don't follow the rules that most follow here. I sped everything up. I think it depends on the dog. Some are more sensitive to change so that is why it is recommended to go slowly. My dogs still don't eat fish yet but they eat organs. Yeah, I'm a rule breaker. LOL.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

In my bowls? There is beef rib, venison and beef heart. The round, cut bone was for Sarge. He had the marrow out in ten seconds flat. After he ate all the meat off I threw it away. I gave Dozer a pork rib the other day and instead of meticulously chewing like he always does, he pulled a snorkels and swallowed it whole. He is ok though, thank God. Today they got a much bonier meal to combat that boneless one. It was raining today. I wanted to break out the goat heads but it was too crummy out. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## AveryandAudrey

I mix up my girls food every meal, the next meal is never the same as the last. I've gone up to 4 proteins at a time. I switch everything up.


----------



## frogdog

Seems I've missed all the fun not viewing this thread in forever...also, being slack never posting pics or video of Yogi's first raw meal.

I had forgotten somewhat how bad he looked due to his allergies. You will see the welts, hair loss, dull hair, etc.
He licks and licks the chicken back...then, looks at me like "can I really eat this".


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## frogdog

His first day of raw...September 2011...was going thru videos today and came across this which I had forgotten.

I believe the pics were posted on the thread I started "Leaninng towards PMR" but not the video.


----------



## Sprocket

His coat looks very similar to my sisters pug before she stopped free feeding and switched him to grain free.

Bees coat is so soft and thick now. I'll bet Yogi looks much different now


----------



## frogdog

Oh it is...his coat was terrible while we were dealing with his allergies and the foods we tried made it even worse. California Natural did a horrific job on him. Raw was truly a godsend like I've said before...two months after totally different dog. We receive compliments every where we go now regarding his coat....YAY for Raw.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## JoeynZoey

I love mixing in different proteins in one meal as you saw  I've never had a problem with Zoey in doing so. The only time she'll have one protein in one meal, would be because of a larger cut of that specific protein, that accounts for a big enough meal alone.


----------



## pogo

Today was another pig's head now the butchers saves them for me  i cut the ears off to save them for treats another time!






and some of the boys recent meals!






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Unosmom

Not my picture, but saw it online and had to share


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I defrosted ONE of the EIGHT cow lung sets I bought last week. It also has the trachea in it. 

Here is what I like to call, the Duncan Slaughterhouse:










Here is about half of a trachea









The meals

Hunter:










Dozer:










Sarge:










The dogs:

Dozer (he ate fast, I barely missed it)










Hunter:










Sarge:


























I bagged up the remainder (there was a lot left, maybe 8 meals or so) and put in the freezer in manageable portions. I think it was a good deal, I will be going to this guy again for this. Maybe I will ask for pancreas and spleen next time.


----------



## Neeko

My turn!!

My two experienced a first yesterday. I gave them both 3-4 lb pork shoulders, and let them have their way with them. They both left only the joint and a bit of connective tissue. I didn't think to get my camera until after they had started. I fed these outside. Bruce picked his up and moved it around fairly frequently, while Needo pretty much stayed in the same spot.

om nom nom









unlike Neeko, Bruce has no problem using his paws. His toes are super long!!









Back away from my piggy, woman...









Neeko typically starts off standing while eating


















These paws don't touch raw!









About my bald yard. My backyard is decent sized, and entirely fenced. These two cause havoc on a yard. Using chain link kennel panels, we built a 40x20 foot section that they could destroy and dig in. They have limited access, never unsupervised, to the rest of the non-bald yard :smile:


----------



## Donna Little

I don't think I've ever posted pictures in this thread so here goes. 
Toby was feeling a little under the weather yesterday so chose to not eat all day. Last night when I went to take him out to potty he ran to the spot I feed them and I knew he was feeling better and was hungry. I handed him this drumstick and he grabbed it and ran into the bedroom. Of course all the other dogs were looking at me like I was cheating them out of a meal and were following him like a pack of hungry wolves. So I put him in the x-pen with Madison so he could eat in peace and he was not happy with that choice. He wanted to eat it on my bed and ummm, that's a big fat no.:nono:
So he stood, with this sad face for about 5 minutes. Looking at me, looking at my bed, back at me..... Why mama, why so mean.....


----------



## xellil

Neeko and bruce look like they are having a great time! And I have one dog that uses her feet and another one that doesn't, also. It's weird how some don't like to get their feet dirty.

Snorkels just gets a second meal by licking her feet off afterward.

And Donna that is hilarious - that chicken leg is bigger than him!! you should put that in your signature.


----------



## Donna Little

xellil said:


> Neeko and bruce look like they are having a great time! And I have one dog that uses her feet and another one that doesn't, also. It's weird how some don't like to get their feet dirty.
> 
> Snorkels just gets a second meal by licking her feet off afterward.
> 
> *And Donna that is hilarious - that chicken leg is bigger than him!! you should put that in your signature.*


I'm making that my avatar right now!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Neeko, as always, beautiful dogs you have there. They remind me of wolves. And I LOVE wolves! 

I like how we take and post pictures and then need to explain why we don't have perfect lawns, perfect houses, etc. LOL. I don't judge  My lawn is a joke because I don't do anything with it. I am QUEEN of crab grass, weeds, and red neck lawn ornaments (truck caps, cars that don't run, you name it).

Donna....oh that look! That IS his mean face. That looks like a nice chunk of dinner for that little guy, awww.


----------



## Donna Little

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Neeko, as always, beautiful dogs you have there. They remind me of wolves. And I LOVE wolves!
> 
> I like how we take and post pictures and then need to explain why we don't have perfect lawns, perfect houses, etc. LOL. I don't judge  My lawn is a joke because I don't do anything with it. I am QUEEN of crab grass, weeds, and red neck lawn ornaments (truck caps, cars that don't run, you name it).
> 
> *Donna....oh that look! That IS his mean face. That looks like a nice chunk of dinner for that little guy, awww.*


That is the serious look of disapproval. It was a big leg but I knew he wouldn't eat the bone so it wasn't so much. He's my dog that had a broken jaw before I got him so his bite power is kinda sad. It takes him 10 minutes to chew a chicken neck or piece of back bone. He can't eat a drumstick bone. Just ain't happenin'.... He stripped that thing down though and I took the bone away. Fat and happy afterward even if he didn't get to eat on mama's bed. :smile:


----------



## xellil

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Neeko, as always, beautiful dogs you have there. They remind me of wolves. And I LOVE wolves!
> 
> I like how we take and post pictures and then need to explain why we don't have perfect lawns, perfect houses, etc. LOL. I don't judge  My lawn is a joke because I don't do anything with it. I am QUEEN of crab grass, weeds, and red neck lawn ornaments (truck caps, cars that don't run, you name it).


Have you seen some of the photos? People have 10 dogs and their house looks like it came out of a page of House Beautiful. I did a little video walking through my house - we went past a plastic bag on the floor, a rug squashed against the wall, some leaves and other crap, baby gate, electrical cord, dead June bugs on the floor. I walk past that stuff all the time and never noticed until I looked at the video.

And don't even get me started on my front porch. 

Everyone I know in real life knows i am not much of a housekeeper. It makes me feel good when someone posts a photo that's not totally perfect. I am not alone 

And Donna - I have been enjoying that cute little face with the giant chicken leg all day! That is such a great photo.


----------



## Caty M

The last two days of food for the dogs... :smile:
Turkey wings!


















Beef heart and butter fish!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## frogdog

Great pics, Caitlyn...what are butter fish? Guess, I need to google.


----------



## Sheltielover25

Mmmm BUNNY!!

They worked so hard this morning on their meal! This is three hours into it. This will last them all til Friday. Happy, sleepy dogs now!


----------



## Caty M

Beef ribs and chicken hearts tonight :wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

You and your plating skills. Just put a piece of parsley on the side and you can make a raw cook book. LOL


----------



## Caty M

Chicken wings and drums, and boneless pork...










But the cats got to the pork before the dogs!










Wasn't me!


----------



## smaughunter

Mutton chop and chicken neck. After that picture was taken I removed the bone from the mutton chop as it looked too dense for Kiora.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Caty M

Green tripe and eggs! It was a big hit here!


----------



## FurMom1089

Caty M said:


> Green tripe and eggs! It was a big hit here!


all I can think of is green eggs and ham lol


----------



## Caty M

Sorry, know I've posted a lot lately, LOL.

Lamb necks and pork ribs.


----------



## Sprocket

Don't be sorry! Keep posting!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Meals today:

Sarge had beef lung (part of trachea) and beef roast with salmon oil










Hunter had beef lung, beef rib, and beef roast with salmon oil










Dozer had beef lung, beef roast, chicken leg with salmon oil










They all went for the lung first surprisingly. They seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## creek817

Caty M said:


> Green tripe and eggs! It was a big hit here!


That is NOT what I thought Green tripe looked like! I don't know why, I expected it to look....I don't know exactly haha but that doesn't look bad/messy. Once again, I am even MORE desperate for tripe now. hahahaha thank you!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Here is today's meal. I try to only post different, unique pics so I don't bore you all, or else I would post every day and you would all want to hit me. I love seeing all of your pics, please keep posting!

Enjoy!



Sargeant: Beef trachea, beef lung, beef liver, and chicken spine










Hunter: Beef lung, chicken leg, beef liver, beef rib, and ground venison










Dozer: beef lung, beef rib, beef liver, beef trachea, chicken, and ground venison


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DeekenDog

A turkey frame. Deeks enjoyed it.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DeekenDog

magicre said:


> oh, melanie, he just looks so handsome....
> 
> did you train him to eat in his crate or is that what he does?


Awww thanks  I trained him to leave his food inside, he is not a fan of his crate. He freaks out if the door is closed and would prefer to drag his food out to the rug. Initially, if he took it out, I would take it and put it back in. He got a few chances before he lost the food for that meal. It worked quickly.


----------



## Sprocket

Unlaid immature eggs 










Venison, fresh striped bass, beef short rib


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Wish my dogs would eat fish. My husband brought home some trout. I was gonna feed them that after freezing for a while. Did you catch those bass?


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wish my dogs would eat fish. My husband brought home some trout. I was gonna feed them that after freezing for a while. Did you catch those bass?


A friend of mine caught it when we went fishing today. Sprocket and Mikey ate it SO FAST I was actually shocked. 

Gunner ate one piece but I ended up giving the head to Mikey.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Caty M

Are omega 9s bad? You never hear about those.

It's wild salmon trim and pork fat tonight! They get the fat because they did around six hours of solid exercise today. Four at the park running with other dogs, one run in the morning, and one of fetch in the evening!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Country chicken
Country pork
Country premature eggs


----------



## Neeko

I have to ask. 
What is "country pork"?


----------



## Sprocket

Neeko said:


> I have to ask.
> What is "country pork"?


Pigs raised on a small farm, not commercially.


----------



## Elliehanna

beef ribs
beef liver
some old steak


----------



## Caty M

Half a rabbit for Tess. THe other dogs weren't a huge fan.


----------



## Caty M

You can't tell in the pic but Tess disected it- she would not touch the intestinal tract at all, or the half digested food in there. I think she may have eaten the stomach.


----------



## Sprocket

I seriously don't mind dead animals but I just can't look at that rabbit.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Neeko

Bruce's dinner-lamb hearts, boneless beef trim and beef liver. Neeko had lamb heart and beef liver.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Neeko

magicre said:


> your food is so tempting.


It's so much fun to feed raw. Having big dogs, I have lots of "nutritional real estate!"

I love that term, by the way :-D


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Neeko

Bruce thinks I'm a negligent owner, because he only just ate dinner. They both got a 4.5 oz piece os salmon with dinner tonight, and it was definitely a huge hit!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Neeko said:


> Bruce thinks I'm a negligent owner, because he only just ate dinner. They both got a 4.5 oz piece os salmon with dinner tonight, and it was definitely a huge hit!


What is that grey thing?


----------



## catahoulamom

magicre said:


> little pug noises and missy malia who wants me to premasticate it for her.


LOL! I love how Malia is just staring like... "c'mon mom. how about you chew it first and then I'll eat it." meanwhile... Bubba is nomnomnom hahaha I love them both!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

HAAHAHA Malia cracks me up! 

Bubba is such a pig! Totally the opposite of my sisters pug. Bee is like a cat. You have to hold it for him, while he sniffs it for an hour and then he MIGHT eat it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Here are some boring pics I took of Sarge. Hunter and Dozer refused to have their pictures taken today.

"Oh look, mom gave me a t-bone to chew on."










'You're nom nom the best nom nom"










"It's sooo tasty!"










"Um...can I have some privacy now?"










"Fine, take my picture a million times. Whatever....weirdo."


----------



## bullyBug

Kitties:

Jaedi











Jinx












Mason's first raw meal @ 9 weeks


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twotonelover

Chicken foot, pork heart and tripe.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Today's dinner was mainly tongue:











Here is Sarge's bowl. Tongue, liver, and turkey neck with fish oil.


----------



## Donna Little

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Today's dinner was mainly tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sarge's bowl. Tongue, liver, and turkey neck with fish oil.


Never fed tongue and I have to say I doubt I ever will. For some reason that grosses me out like eyeballs do... My guys will just have to go without...


----------



## wolfsnaps88

While I have fed tongue before (and gotten over the ick factor) I was kind of forced into buying these ones. There was a miscommunication at my meat place and they ordered me 30 pounds. I had to buy it. It is not the cheapest meat I have fed either. But, oh well. They really like it. It is chewy and gives them a jaw workout. I figure it is a treat from me to them and something different to add variety. 

I cut up a whole tripe the other day. If I can handle that, I am pretty sure I can feed anything. LOL


----------



## Neeko

Sprocket said:


> What is that grey thing?


I'm a little late...but it's tongue. Pork I think.


----------



## Makovach

We had a variety tonight!

Annie had chicken quarter, pork heart and beef heart









Tucker had the same, but different portions









Nalah had chicken quarter and pork heart, she is only on week three of transition to raw, so no beef heart yet.









And a pic of my pups enjoying their meals!


----------



## bullyBug

Mason's elimination diet:

Turkey gizzards, necks, and butt






















He finished before I could get a decent picture. Mason has two speeds when he eats: warp and sloth. Small stuff like this he practically inhales. Things like turkey wings he'll chew, chew, chew until every bone is pulverized and then swallow whole.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## bullyBug

magicre said:


> what are we eliminating?


The cause of his itchiness hopefully! He's been on just Turkey for a few weeks. Pork is next on the horizon.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## bullyBug

magicre said:


> does he have environmental allergies?


I wish I knew! I'm starting with food because it's the easiest allergen to rule out/control, but I have also removed all of his toys, and he is getting ACV in his water as well as on his coat. If there's no improvement after the next protein, we're getting an allergy test done.


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## bullyBug

Oh I don't rely on these tests to detect food allergies (raw or cooked) at all, but the skin testing is pretty accurate when it comes to diagnosing enviornmental allergies.

After the non-existent winter, we're getting hit real good!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twotonelover

Pork tail and pork heart. I've come to really like pork tails. This one isn't great cuz all the fat and skin was stripped off, but for the most part these end up being about 50% fat/skin, 40% meat and 10% bone. Nice way to add fat and a tiny bit of bone to the diet


----------



## Sprocket

twotonelover said:


> Pork tail and pork heart. I've come to really like pork tails. This one isn't great cuz all the fat and skin was stripped off, but for the most part these end up being about 50% fat/skin, 40% meat and 10% bone. Nice way to add fat and a tiny bit of bone to the diet
> 
> View attachment 7685


OH I always see pork tails at the store. They look like fat fingers!


----------



## Olie

Hello raw feeders! This is my first post here!
This is my 1.5 years old dutch shepherd eating his raw meal: Olaf, the three legged dutch shepherd eating his dinner (raw meat) - YouTube 
I feed him mostly raw beef and chicken, but also he sometimes gets barf, cooked meals, and no-grain kibble.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Some from today:

Sarge with cow tongue:









He took it under the car. He likes to feel protected. I am hoping his future crate will make him feel protected. LOL










Nom nom 










Dozer got a frozen goat head. At first he was all over it.










Look at his face...LOL











Neither dog finished their meals though. Only Hunter ate everything. He is so quick there and I wasn't ready to take his picture in time. But I DO have a black lab too...here is proof









I may or may not have had some wine when I took that picture. LOL Anyways, he is my dog too and I love him. I just don't post many pics of him.


----------



## Malika04

They love Raw!

FYI: 
got pics of the girls and my guy now!


----------



## Sprocket

Dinner for the Trio tonight  

They all LOVE LOVE LOVE tripe. I am so happy!

Sprocket got tripe, and a piece of a venison chop. I don't like that odd bone so I let him eat it til its just the bone, then I smash it so he can eat it safely.










Gunner got tripe, beef heart and a goose foot










Mikey got pork tongue, pork meat and tripe.


----------



## twotonelover

Rosey working on part of a deer leg. She also got a chicken foot for some bone.


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had a nice big trotter for tea  yes Harv is eating it on the sofa and no i don't care!


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## pogo

magicre said:


> i just love how you love your dogs.


Thank yooou


----------



## pogo

Right I've now moved the boys to one meal a day but sunday is always a lighter meal to make up for larger meals in the week 

Tripe, raw pigs ear, yoghurt, salmon oil, vitamins etc etc


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## pogo

Yer i give it them probably a couple of times a month, but the boys love it!


----------



## twotonelover

Eating a rather large meal of a turkey neck. This was 8oz, she normally eats 5oz a day. Shes not getting any bone for at least 3 days lol


----------



## Sprocket

Mikey's pork gullet and ground turkey










Sprockets pork spine, ground venison and pork 










Gunner had pork tongue, chicken back and pork inner ear


----------



## Neeko

Tonight-beef heart, beef trim, goat neck trim, pork kidney. 









Last night-venison, beef tongue, pork liver.


----------



## pogo

Sheep head today 


Please mum........


----------



## pogo

and a couple of videos....










Enjoy eace:


----------



## whiteleo

pogo said:


> and a couple of videos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy eace:


They don't actually keep that head on the towels do they? I haven't fed head because the dogs drag everything from the backyard into the house, I don't mind the big bison necks and beef ribs getting eatin on the floors but a nasty head, NOT! LOL


----------



## pogo

Harvey does most of the time, Chance not so much but theres never any mess once they've done......


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twotonelover

Salmon tail and some "tripe cubes"


----------



## lozzibear

My pup Arrow... 

His first chicken carcass...









Chicken wing...


















Ox cheek...


















Heart...


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I love the first pic of Arrow. He is like....for me? Ok. nom nom nom.


----------



## lozzibear

Thank you  He loves his food, and when he sees me picking up the bowl, he starts jumping in circles and does a wee dance :biggrin:


----------



## pogo

awwww i recognise little arrow hellooooooooo!


----------



## lozzibear

pogo said:


> awwww i recognise little arrow hellooooooooo!


Hiya! :wave: I didn't know you were on here


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Dozer's Weight Watcher meal:










Sargeant's Fat Corrector meal:










Hunter's "I can eat whatever I want (besides chicken) so neener neener neener" meal:


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twotonelover

Yesterdays meal: Lamb heart








Todays meal: Rabbit rib cage


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## naturalfeddogs

magicre said:


> wow. feeding an entire heart. LOL
> in one meal.


No kidding! I thaught the same thing. If we fed that much in one meal we would have more than a case of cannon butt. We would have four dogs exploding all over the house!


----------



## Liz

It took a while but all of mine can handle a meal of heart now. Probably because we feed heart of some kind about 5 -6 days per week.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Liz said:


> It took a while but all of mine can handle a meal of heart now. Probably because we feed heart of some kind about 5 -6 days per week.


Mine do too.
Didnt take as long as yours....since we have only been on raw for about a year....but everyone here can do all heart meals without an issue, organs, well we are still working on those, but hearts yes! :smile:


----------



## Donna Little

Mine eat all heart meals at least 2 times a week but still struggle with organ meat too. You'd think they'd be able to handle it better but apparently that's not the case....


----------



## pogo

My two can eat a whole meal of heart no problem


----------



## twotonelover

Yup, she can handle them no issue  I always sandwich heart meals between two bone in meals just in case though. The only thing that has ever given Rosey cannon butt was canned sardines. Fresh...no issue.


----------



## BoxerPaws

Hi everyone. Long time no post!

I picked up some meat last week, along with what I _thought_ was a frozen leg of something (the package had weight and price and such marked, but no indicator of what was actually in it (odd, I know). So I picked it up figuring Zoey would enjoy gnawing on a nice meaty leg bone (my best guesses were pig, goat, or lamb).

Here it is. Zoey got a big chunk of it for dinner last night. My best guess now is a tongue? Maybe from a cow? The thing was longer than my forearm!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Yea, that looks like a tongue. Ours love those things so much.


----------



## Lolita117

I haven't started my dogs on a 100% raw diet, but meat and bones have always been a part of my dogs lives. Here is 2 dogs (Zoey and Zeus) consuming a deer carcass. Talk about the ultimate prey drive kicking in. Usually we leave the guts intact and allow them to eat what they want. Now that I'm making the switch I will be saving as much meat and organs as possible from the carcasses brought to my house. This picture was taken last fall. I still have deer bones scattered in my yard. ~Can't wait to get my freezer


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket

Boys got a something that I found hiding in the back of the freezer. Some type of sea bass that my step dad caught a few months ago.

Gunner got half a fish and half a chicken that we processed 










Mikey got the other half and a piece of a chicken back.










Sprocket got a piece of the fish, a piece of pork and a piece of Sika.




















I thought it was cute because they were sharing :biggrin:


----------



## Kayota

Roxie enjoys a chicken quarter.


























And a vid. Sorry about the noise, I have a fish tank running and I was right next to the fridge!


----------



## lozzibear

Arrow had venison tonight... not sure what bit it was exactly, but it had a bone in it :redface: It looks like a shoulder blade... 

Anyway...


















And a wee video...


----------



## wolfsnaps88

My turn once again:

Sargeant's meal was a chicken leg from the farmers market that my mom donated to the cause. The cause being Sarge's stomach. Also, a bit of trachea (his favorite) and beef liver. Drizzled with fish oil and sprinkled with bovine colostrum










Hunter's meal was beef tongue, beef lung, a deer rib, and beef liver drizzled with fish oil and bovine colostrum










Dozer's meal was a chicken leg quarter, a large section of beef trachea, beef ribs, and beef liver drizzled with fish oil and sprinkled with bovine colostrum.












And them eating:

Sargeant likes it under the vehicles.









Hunter is so fast I barely got any pics of him.









Dozer has extra eye goop from his surgery. Whoops...



















That's it for now. Stay tuned, more venison and rabbit still to come


----------



## Kayota

For breakfast










Ground venison and a chicken gizzard

Also, an egg for a snack, because I broke one coming home with groceries.


----------



## pogo

Me again  the boys had frozen spines in the sun


----------



## Chocx2

Thought I would post a pic also









I think thats egg chicken beef heart and some liver


----------



## Kayota

Breakfast










Part of a chicken quarter and a liver cube made of chicken liver, Vital, and ground venison










om nom nom


----------



## LilasMom

*Ribs for Dinner!*

Lila and Jack eating a bit of venison for dinner.














Just wanted to show off Jack's pearly whites, thanks to rmbs 
I think his front teeth are cute for some reason, just so tiny and perfect and evenly spaced, although his nose was squished rather unattractively lol.


----------



## blue_dog

I can't put Sam on raw right now, but he will continue getting something every now and then to keep his teeth nice and shiny. C;
So a couple of weeks ago Sam got a turkey neck.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I'm sure he really appreciated it.


----------



## Sprocket

A few recents  Getting low in our freezers to prepare for the deer season so I've been digging out things.

Turkey head from the one Drew shot last season.










Goat lung and trachea tonight



















Turkey foot from the one Drew shot.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Remember that deer I showed you about a month ago that I hacked up?

I pulled the head out of the freezer. Part of the spine was still attached:





















I cut it up as best as I could. I cut off the ears, antlers and tongue on the head. I also cut off as much meat as I could get from the neck and the spine. I weighed what I got and it was about five pounds. Some day soon I am going to give Dozer the head, Hunter the larger spine portion, and Sarge the smaller portion as a fun, recreational activity. They should have a blast that day. I think tomorrow I will give them the "pieces" I cut off tonight.


----------



## 300roses

Rossi & her first cornish hen.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

It's my birthday and I will get fancy with the dog food if I want to. LOL

I made them little poopoo platters and gave them all the supplements today (I don't usually do that).

Here is where the venison came from:

I defrosted this the other day










The food: venison, ground venison with pork, beef tripe, beef liver, chicken quarter, turkey neck.
The supplements: bovine colostrum, fish oil, green food supplement, and liquid glucosamine supplement with chondroitin, msm, and hyaluronic acid. 

And the meals:

Sargeant









I do like to include the hair/fur of the animal to make it as close to whole prey as I can. Trust me, if Sarge didn't like it he would shake it to death to get rid of it. I see it come through the poops. Fiber???


Hunter









Dozer


----------



## smaughunter

Yesterday I chopped up 32 lbs of meat for Kiora. A 12 lb Turkey and 20 lbs of Red Meat Mix. Red Meat Mix is what I call a concoction of chopped up boneless meats and organ: basically to get Kiora to eat her liver. 




























This is 

6 lbs boneless pork
6 lbs boneless beef
1.5 lbs beef heart
1.5 lbs pork heart
1.5 lbs beef liver
1 lb pork liver
1 lb beef kidney
1 lb beef pancreas
.5 lb beef thymus










Kiora enjoying the fruits of my labor


----------



## magicre

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## smaughunter

When they are mixed up like that she does. she actually will eat the kidney o.k and she likes pancreas, She just hates liver.


----------



## nupe

Sprocket said:


> Trio Diner :biggrin:
> 
> Sprocket - ground elk mixed with his organ mix, a chunk of venison steak, deer lung and liver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner - beef, pork fat, chicken thigh, deer liver and lung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey - beef, deer liver and lung



WOW that even made me hungry....lol


----------



## Sprocket

Those photos are HUGE and I have a pretty large monitor. WOW Sorry everyone!


----------



## Rvent

its like having a front row seat for dinner.... great pics


----------



## Losech

I love these sorts of threads! 

I will start from the beginning.








Conker's very first raw meal, a bone-in chicken breast at 6 months old. I switched him to raw foods due to nasty digestive issues. They continued for another month before things finally settled down after I started him on a probiotic. He doesn't need it now, but I keep a supply handy just in case.









Conker waiting for a bowl of miscellaneous pork scraps.









Conker enjoys a chunk of turkey (neck?). It must have been really good.









I did a project in June 2011 that I started out calling the Food of June, but it morphed into 30 days of RAW. I took a photo of every meal Conker had for the month and wrote down what were in them all.
The Adventures of Conker the Shiba Inu: 30 days of RAW









All of a sudden, not just one dog gets raw... Three do! (The girls are still kibble-fed, but they get a raw meal once a week, sometimes more.)
Big bowls: Hunks of turkey back, chicken liver and egg. 
Little bowl: Chicken leg, hearts, egg, beef liver, sardines, etc...









Turkey backs, turkey liver, chicken gizzard, heart and egg, a bit of canned clams and oysters for the Girls and a bone-in chicken breast with gizzard, heart, beef liver and canned oysters and clams for Conker. 









Juneau and Sasha got turkey backs with liver and gizzard, chicken heart and an egg. Conker got a turkey neck piece and tail, beef liver, chicken heart, some turkey organ (kidney?) and some canned mollusks. 









Conker got: Turkey tail, neck piece, gizzard and liver, chicken heart and fat, egg and canned mollusks.
The Girls got: Turkey backs, gizzards and liver, chicken hearts and fat, eggs and canned mollusks.









Conker enjoys a beef rib on the new deck. (It has since been painted.)









Chicken quarters, turkey liver, gizzard, canned mollusks, and an egg for the Girls.


----------



## Losech

My version of premade raw.









Chicken breasts with wings for the big dogs, chicken breast bone with meat for the little dog, and random extra bits of various things.









Various scraps of various meats. I think a bit of everything normally found in the grocery is in these.









Shoulder and butt bones for the dogs, as well as some egg and liver.









Sasha working on her bone.









Conker on his bone. (He got the butt.)









Juneau with her bone.









Another shot of Conker and his butt bone.









Juneau with her shoulder bone.









Turkey necks, eggs, ground lamb liver and pork fat.


----------



## Losech

These were snacks, not actual meals. It was "bath" day, so I gave the dogs some frozen bones to munch while they dried off. Turkey neck and beef trim for Conker, turkey neck for Sasha, and a beef rib for Juneau.









I love taking pictures of Juneau munch her bones.









Sasha always eats in the bushes, so I never get good shots of her.









Conker giving me a primal wolf glare as I snuck closer to snap some shots. He is a reformed food aggressive fiend; He would seek out other dogs to attack them when he was younger, even dogs in other rooms or the back yard (I liken his behavior to that of a heat seeking missile) but now will allow them to get about three feet away before he gives a warning. He was only rarely food aggressive with me, but those instances were always my fault.
I guess today he did not want a paparazzi in his face.









Juneau uses her feet to work her beef rib.


----------



## Tobi

I think I've posted pictures of this little adventure, i don't know if i ever got around to the really good stuff! op2:

Hold onto your gag reflexes folks! I found so much goof footage of raw feeding today, my leg was broken, i had nothing better to do than narrate Tobi eating nasties... :lol:

This is a bull penis, it's a long vid... I remember the hilarity talking to Natalie, and Lindsey about Tobi possibly having a blockage from swallowing these damn things whole!
Things really get good in the last 2-3 minutes 
opcorn:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Wow, Tobi. 

Um...I liked the part where he tried to eat the whole penis but gagged. 





LMAO




Silly dog, you can't fit the whole penis in your mouth!




Ba~zing!



Don't swallow the penis whole~!


Ok, I could seriously go on and on and on with this...much like Tobi on a penis. LOL
In all seriousness, where do you go to get this stuff? A slaughter house? Did you just call them up and ask to take this stuff? How often do you go? I would love to get penis for my dogs (holds for laughter) 

but all I can find are people butchering cows. It does look like a nice chew for sure...
I feel dirty now.


----------



## Tobi

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow, Tobi.
> 
> Um...I liked the part where he tried to eat the whole penis but gagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly dog, you can't fit the whole penis in your mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ba~zing!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't swallow the penis whole~!
> 
> 
> Ok, I could seriously go on and on and on with this...much like Tobi on a penis. LOL
> In all seriousness, where do you go to get this stuff? A slaughter house? Did you just call them up and ask to take this stuff? How often do you go? I would love to get penis for my dogs (holds for laughter)
> 
> but all I can find are people butchering cows. It does look like a nice chew for sure...
> I feel dirty now.


ound:

That stuff, is nearly invincible... there are 2 other videos, he worked that for 30 minutes total, and made 0 progress on any of them, it took me about 5 minutes to cut them down as it was with a filet knife.

We get this stuff from a local Slaughterhouse, it took some footwork to get a permit to remove inedibles from the plant but i got a permit from the state. Didn't cost anything, we go back on the kill floor on Mon/Tues and basically just say hey we'll take that, that, that, that, toss that aside for us? they do that we pay 1$ alb for it as it does take them a little bit longer to sort through it for us. We take our own knives and hack it up near the discard barrels so we aren't taking stuff home we don't want. we are usually up there for about 4 hours when we go, we leave witha bout 50lbs usually, trachea, lungs, gullet, heart, tongues, feet, cheek meat, tail, spleen etc etc.

When he ate those, i almost panicked, i wasn't sure with as solid as they were if they were going to process correctly whole... sure enough, no weenies came out his butt :lol:


----------



## hund

How can you feed him that? Can't you FEEL it lmao!


----------



## Tobi

hund said:


> How can you feed him that? Can't you FEEL it lmao!


:lol: I had to cut it down from 3-4ft long to "manageable pieces"!


----------



## ClicketySnap

This is Jax's very first raw meal. My bf wanted Japanese-style stir-fry for supper, and all I had for meat is a beef shoulder steak. While I was cutting off thin slices of steak to put in the stir fry, I figured "hey, why not give the bone to Jax? bet he'll like that". The meat I get from my parents, and it is 100% natural. No added hormones, no hot feed. Premium stuff even for a not-so-great steak. I did a really lazy job trimming the meat off of the bone so that the dog could make a real meal out of it, and took him out on the back deck. Instant hit. 







I saved some more meat scraps and the bone from the other steak and will continue to give him raw meals a few times per week. He has been at this bone/meat for about an hour now  just a little thumb-sized piece of bone left.


----------



## Losech

Today I gave all the dogs some raw food. The Girl's are 7 years old this month, don't know the exact date, but I picked August 15th as a general "Happy Birthday!" day so I gave them some yumms.









They all got... Chicken quarters with beef heart, lamb liver, beef thymus, and green tripe. 









I got a halfway decent picture of Sasha eating. Usually she goes off into the bushes.









Normally Juneau takes twice as long as Sasha to eat. Today she crunched her quarter up just as fast as her sister.

Conker was a dork and ate everything but the chicken.


----------



## pogo

Blury but chunk of heart and pork spine










Pork bones, ground lamb to hide supplements in


----------



## Sprocket

Picked up 3 rabbits the other day. 

The dogs loved it!


















Sprocket got a leg and some venison that day.









Mikey got the front half


----------



## wolfsnaps88

:whoo: you forgot to mention you got those for FREE!


Ugh....Sprocket gets all the awesome stuff. LOL If I was a dog, I would want you for an owner! (and a few other people here...)


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> :whoo: you forgot to mention you got those for FREE!
> 
> 
> Ugh....Sprocket gets all the awesome stuff. LOL If I was a dog, I would want you for an owner! (and a few other people here...)


If you clean and do laundry and eat raw meat, Come on over!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Well, as a human I don't do raw meat. But....When you get your farm paradise, I offer my cooking and laundry services in exchange for living at P farms. LOL. Oh, and my kids have to come too. I will bring my freezer full of meat with me.


----------



## Sprocket

I was bored today so the boy got some rec bones and tripe. 

Mikey likes his with a little dirt...










They got these hip bone things from pigs.


----------



## oopanda

Hi, I just wanted to share my video that I took of Elli eating her first raw meal. It was a chicken breast. 
She is 8 weeks here. Just got her the night before.






I wish I took pictures. She is still eating raw, we have introduced her to beef. She is now 16 weeks.


----------



## Rvent

naturalfeddogs said:


> Yea, that looks like a tongue. Ours love those things so much.


I was thinking the same thing, 2 of mine love tongue.


----------



## Rvent

Breakfast at our house this morning








Macy had ground bone in lamb, sheep tripe, wild blueberries.







Max had ground bone in lamb, gullet & trechea, beef tripe








Babs had ground bone in lamb, gullet & trechea, chicken hearts and beef tripe


----------



## Sprocket

Picked up another blacktail courtesy of my friends parents. They have 45 acres up by Lake Berryessa in Capell Valley. He shot this one on their property. This is the FATTEST buck I have ever seen in my entire life. The fat on his ribs was over an inch thick, and he had 2 soft ball sized fat deposits on his butt. He was just living life making babies and eating everything. 

We drive the 20 minute drive in our eclipse and on the way home Gunner sat backward with his head over the back seat, just staring at the deer. Hahaha

Anyway, photos!










Oh look! Drew helping! He pretty much did this entire one because I'm sick and don't really have the energy. 










Excuse the state of the backyard. It's not our house. 










Mikey was growling at Sprocket. Sprocket doesn't care.










Gunner all on his lonesome because he is the lowest member of the pack


----------



## Rvent

Dinner time at our house 








Babs had chicken paws, beef lung, shicken heart and gizzard, salmon and supplements ( fish ouil, bovine colostrum)







Max had chicken paws, gizzard & hearts, beef lung, salmon and same supplements








Macy had chicken paws, gizzards& heart, sheep tripe and same supplements


----------



## EckoMac

Dinner last night









Breakfast this morning









Ecko's doing fantastic. I have to say fish and tripe are my least favorite things to feed. They both smell AWFUL. LOL!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Here is a long, boring, out of focus movie of my dogs eating rabbit. ENJOY. LOL

I need a better video camera.


----------



## Losech

Chicken legs (thigh for Conker), ground beef meat and thymus, lamb liver, green tripe, and eggs.


----------



## LilasMom

Here is last night's dinner. Bone-in chicken, ground turkey, and a quail egg each. I found them at central market for about 80 cents each, so they are definitely a once-in-a-while treat lol. 

Before:









After:


----------



## Sprocket

Got 2 more deer this morning. That makes 6 for the season.


----------



## twotonelover

I pulled some mystery deer joint (a knee perhaps?) out of the freezer this morning for Rosey. She had a blast ripping all the connective tissue and cartilage away from the bone, and was chewing on it for a good 2 hrs. She didn't even notice that her butt fell off her bed haha

After she was done, she stood up panting, went to her water bowl, took a big drink, and then got up on the couch next to me and passed out lol


----------



## Coffee

I am very jealous of all your whole deer that you manage to aquire over there. I wouldn't have a clue where to start thinking about tracking down such delights over here :noidea:

A few of Alfie's recent dinners:

Pigs trotter









Rabbit









Lamb ribs









Chicken carcass









Chicken quarter


----------



## Mandy

I'm new to feeding raw so I only pics of my boy Logan eating chicken legs. Here are some shots of him enjoying his first meal back on 8/27/12. It took him 20 minutes to eat it, but he's much quicker now. The last pic was about 15 minutes after he had eaten. Took a lot out of him! LOL I'm hoping to add a 2nd protein soon.


----------



## pogo

Been to see the rabbit man  and finally have a supplier of wabbits


----------



## pogo

Some recent meals!

Tripe, random bones and coconut oil









Tripe, 2 eggs, chicken carcass and coconut oil









Whole fish, lamb mince and supps


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Jealous of the rabbit. Good prices?


----------



## pogo

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Jealous of the rabbit. Good prices?


These adults are the equivalent of about $2.50 each and any babies will be free


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Ugh...now I hate you..


LOL I am kidding. Nice hook up.


----------



## pogo

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Ugh...now I hate you..
> 
> 
> LOL I am kidding. Nice hook up.


 meany!

Haha yes i'm veeeeeeery happy now!


----------



## Sprocket




----------



## NewYorkDogue

Sprocket said:


>


So jealous. I look at a photo like this and wonder if I could get away with plopping a big deer carcass on my front stoop in the city and let Mateo have at it. I mean....would it be illegal? Ha! So what if the people coming and going into my apt. building would have to step over the feeding frenzy...and possibly track bloody footprints into the hallway...:twitch:


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and rabbit head


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Today was deer leg. Sadly, that was the last of my deer stash....Am hopeful for a fruitful whitetail season 

broken down to serve:









Hunter:


























Dozer:
Everyone ended up getting this piece of deer flesh (skin with some meat on it) Hunter ate the majority of it. Dozer carried it around and lost interest. It was too chewy and put him off I guess.

























Sargeant:


----------



## pogo




----------



## wolfsnaps88

Today's meal was bunny heads and beef lung. And it occurred to me that, had I not gotten these, they would have ended up in the trash. waste not, want not, right?

Sadly, Hunter and Dozer did not eat the bunny heads so I bagged them up and refroze them. I will give them to Sarge another time. He had no problem demolishing the bunny head. 

Dozer's meal: Beef lung in bunny wrap









Hunter's









Sarge's









And here is Sargeant eating:









































And I was making treats. The stuff on the dehydrator plates is beef lung and the bagged stuff is deer muscle. Pupperoni can kiss my butt


----------



## wolfsnaps88

A friend donated last year's turkey 




























Dozer ended up eating most of it. Hunter would not touch it and Sarge only cared for the toes. LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88

RABBIT DINNER 



















and hey, random picture of my yard on an early morning dog walk


----------



## HappyPuppy

I want to find rabbit so badly..... however, they should NOT sell freakin' white rabbits for raw meals - those pix were pretty disturbing and I can handle a fair amount of grossness!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I think they were californians or new zealand crosses. Those breeds of rabbit are white and considered meat rabbits. I got them from a meat rabbit breeder.


----------



## pogo

HappyPuppy said:


> I want to find rabbit so badly..... however, they should NOT sell freakin' white rabbits for raw meals - those pix were pretty disturbing and I can handle a fair amount of grossness!


they sell white rabbits as food for snakes etc all the time here so the boys always had white rabbits before. It's only a colour........


----------



## Sprocket

We picked up another deer yesterday on our last trip to our new house. I threw it into the garage sink to deal with later. Gunner had a hunger puke so I went out to give them all a little something. I opened a bag and pulled out a deer penis! It looked so gross. Mikey was the lucky winner and ate it. I didn't get photos though LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Awww, no deer penis pics? I think that's what this forum is missing. LOL


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Awww, no deer penis pics? I think that's what this forum is missing. LOL


Lol ill make sure to get one tomorrow when we pick up the other deer.


----------



## Tobi

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Awww, no deer penis pics? I think that's what this forum is missing. LOL


we might have some in a month or two! :heh: Tobi loves his weenies!


----------



## pogo

Random bones, liver, egg and coconut oil


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Whats on the menu this week:










Hearts, tongues, and tails...


----------



## twotonelover

I keep forgetting to charge my good camera! Well anyway, Rosey's meal today: goose gizzards, boneless pork, coconut oil and lukewarm water


----------



## pogo

Today was half a rabbit each and eggs


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket - goat trachea, deer rib, deer fat and meat.










Mikey - Deer ribs, goat trachea, deer meat and fat. 










Gunner - deer ribs, goat trachea, deer meat and fat.


----------



## pogo

Today was sheep head between them


----------



## wolfsnaps88

DId you buy that head? Did the butcher cut it for you? I have a whole pig head and I want all my dogs to be able to enjoy it...I am thinking....ax.....


----------



## pogo

wolfsnaps88 said:


> DId you buy that head? Did the butcher cut it for you? I have a whole pig head and I want all my dogs to be able to enjoy it...I am thinking....ax.....


I buy it it came whole! what i do is get a heavy cleaver and rest it on the head and hit it with a rubber mallet and it's in half in less then a minute. Don't have an axe though


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Beef tail

HUnter:









Dozer









Fed Sarge in his crate for the first time.


----------



## Sprocket

Mikey - Goat trachea, deer spine and meat.










Sprocket - deer meat, fat and goat trachea.










Gunner - deer trachea, neck, meat and fat.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

pork head for dinner. Turns out we don't have an ax or anything so I just cut some meat off for Hunter and Sarge and gave the head to Dozer. I don't think Dozer likes pork. He didn't eat much of it. 










His loss, one of the other two will probably eat it and he will just have to fast a day.


FYI pork heads are so fatty! I was surprised at how much fat was on this head!!!!


----------



## Sprocket

Pork is fatty everywhere! Lol


The boys got some frozen treats even though its a chilly evening. I was bored and they were hungry.

Sprocket cracks me up. He was eyeing the cat.










Mikey with his bum in the air 











Gunner using his feet


----------



## Kassandra

I got bored in bio class and started looking through this thread only to notice the guy sitting next to me was staring like I was crazy..  LOVE the pic of sprocket!! doesn't trust the cat hey??


----------



## Sprocket

Kassandra said:


> I got bored in bio class and started looking through this thread only to notice the guy sitting next to me was staring like I was crazy..  LOVE the pic of sprocket!! doesn't trust the cat hey??


Who would trust a cat? LOL He is about 1/3 the size of the cat so I don't blame him  

Picked this up last night, fresh from wyoming. Got 5 more coming.


----------



## twotonelover

Sprocket said:


> Who would trust a cat? LOL He is about 1/3 the size of the cat so I don't blame him
> 
> Picked this up last night, fresh from wyoming. Got 5 more coming.


JEALOUS!!! Can myself, Rosey and the kitties move in with you guys?


----------



## Sprocket

twotonelover said:


> JEALOUS!!! Can myself, Rosey and the kitties move in with you guys?


We do have a spare room  

A few more photos of them. They were hardcore crying because I wouldn't let them in the garage. I caved LOL. I hacked it up shortly after this.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

wolfsnaps88 said:


> DId you buy that head? Did the butcher cut it for you? I have a whole pig head and I want all my dogs to be able to enjoy it...I am thinking....ax.....


A sawzall will do the job. That's what Wayne uses when we cut up deer bones.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I just use a couple kitchen knives to hack up deer bones....and trust me, I am getting a lot of practice and it doesn't take me very long anymore. LOL


----------



## pogo

Today was half a rabbit and tripe


----------



## Sprocket




----------



## pogo

rate today was half a sheeps head each 










































and 26 minutes later


----------



## Kassandra

pogo said:


> and 26 minutes later


Can they eat the horns?? I've never fed a rams head before.


----------



## pogo

Kassandra said:


> Can they eat the horns?? I've never fed a rams head before.


yes they can  I always take the horns from them and give them as chews at a later date when i need them to be quiet for a bit


----------



## smaughunter

Bone in Duck









Can I eat yet?









Hurray!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Breakfast for Mateo this morning: duck neck; chicken hearts; green tripe; beef; chicken foot; and....a chicken head. I am most excited about the chicken head score; I have about 5 pounds of them.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

NewYorkDogue did he like it?


----------



## NewYorkDogue

wolfsnaps88 said:


> NewYorkDogue did he like it?


Loved the heads! Crunch, crunch, crunch...


----------



## pogo

Today was something different  the whole cows legs i got 










Over 2 feet long and really meaty! they were allowed to eat everything bar the bone so was taken off once they stripped everything off 


























































Harvey decided to go eat on the bed next to the radiator as they had come on


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Some pics from the last few weeks

Sarge with some meaty venison ribs









Hunter with venison ribs









Dozer with a cow tail









Dozer with stillborn calf hind leg









Dozer completely disgusted with me taking numerous pictures of him eating said calf leg









Hunter's dinner of veal (or pre~veal, whatever you call stillborn meat)







very pink and tender


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I had some guinea hens donated to me this summer. I decided to defrost and butcher them to make some room in the freezer. 










Hunter got venison roast. Lucky dog!

Sarge only ate the skin. He will be a hungry boy tonight.










MMmm wings!


----------



## lab mom

Love how Harvey and Chance use their paws! Mine seem to worry about getting their feet dirty!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Have I mentioned how much I love deer season? Will be sad to see it end (although I am sure the deer will breathe a sigh of relief)

Here is Sarge eating some ribs:










Enjoying the beautiful day. We went on a nice walk just a little while ago, then enjoyed some fresh air and sunshine. Dozer is in the back ground.










Dozer loving life










And once again, Hunter secretly went off to eat his. He is not a fan of being photographed while he eats I guess.


----------



## twoisplenty

wolfsnap, I read some where that it is not recommended to feed stillborn calves as they can contain a parasite that can be harmful to dogs. Has anyone else heard of this? I am going to see if I can find the article.


----------



## Sprocket

twoisplenty said:


> wolfsnap, I read some where that it is not recommended to feed stillborn calves as they can contain a parasite that can be harmful to dogs. Has anyone else heard of this? I am going to see if I can find the article.


Is this it?

vol5-10


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Twoisplenty and Sprocket: thank you for both informing me of this bacterial disease that I had never heard of and scaring the crap out of me.

I have already butchered and been elbow deep in the calf as well as fed a leg to my dogs. Have not experienced any problems thankfully. I looked into my state's agriculture department's website and it says this state has been brucellosis free since 1983. They do vaccinate cattle against the disease. 

A cow usually aborts once when infected (although sometimes more). That cow is infected for life and can spread it to the whole herd.


----------



## GoingPostal

Mine have gotten a lot of ribs lately too, they take up too much freezer space! Ripley about buried hers in the back by our shed today and when I let her in her nose had a big hunk of dirt on it, her feet and legs were covered in dirt and blood, jesus, so much for avoiding a mess by feeding outside.


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Twoisplenty and Sprocket: thank you for both informing me of this bacterial disease that I had never heard of and scaring the crap out of me.
> 
> I have already butchered and been elbow deep in the calf as well as fed a leg to my dogs. Have not experienced any problems thankfully. I looked into my state's agriculture department's website and it says this state has been brucellosis free since 1983. They do vaccinate cattle against the disease.
> 
> A cow usually aborts once when infected (although sometimes more). That cow is infected for life and can spread it to the whole herd.


I didn't mean to scare you. I was just bored and googled it quickly after reading what she wrote. I have no idea about it other than whats in that link. That is wonderful that you were able to look it up for your specific state!


----------



## kelii

Reilly's birthday 'cake' This was taken last year the first time we fed raw. Can you believe he ate the whole 6 lbs of it!?









This was taken yesterday


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry

I would like to share mine also! Crazy and Loki my pugs eating chicken


----------



## pogo

Today was rabbit for tea










yesterday was turkey wing and heart, with a frozen kong when we were out


----------



## Mandy

What's in the frozen Kong? I love the idea of putting actual meat in it! How long does it keep them busy?


----------



## Tracy

I was thinking that too. I've never thought of raw in a kong. :tongue1:


----------



## GoingPostal

My saw died today so I let the dogs help a little









Some older meals


----------



## pogo

Mandy said:


> What's in the frozen Kong? I love the idea of putting actual meat in it! How long does it keep them busy?


these ones had lamb mince in it, it doesn't take them long to empty them, but keeps them quiet for a few minutes


----------



## Luke0987654321

Hi, i've been looking around dog food chat for ages, and thought that I would share some pictures of my almost 3 month old pup Mishka eating her breakfast, she is a mix of min pin and french bulldog, i do have another dog, but he didnt get fed this morning because he raided the bin, he is a border collie mix. I have been feeding Domino raw since the beggining of june, and the diference is incredible, he only has tartar on the very top of his canines, he used to have fowl smelling breath, all of that has gone, and I got mishka about a month and a half ago and she is doing great so far, she has eaten every meat you can imagine without any problems. I live in spain and here i cant get ANY free meat, they use everything, every single part of any animal is used up... so I process most of the meat i feed, and feed home grown meat in the morning and store bought in the evening. Its working out preety well so far, I also give them a spoonfull of coconut oil about twice a week. Mishka has no problem eating any kind of organ, but Domino will look at me in disgust if he can even smell organ on his food, he does eat chicken backs, and they have lungs and kidneys in them, he doesnt mind those. Am i doing everything ok? 
This morning mishka had a chicken neck, chicken wing and chicken gizzard (an old hen from my flock)


----------



## kathylcsw

Mandy said:


> What's in the frozen Kong? I love the idea of putting actual meat in it! How long does it keep them busy?


I put a bit of ground meat - beef, venison, chicken, etc. - in their Kongs every day. I get a lot of ground meat from my CL ads and this is how I use the bulk of it. It makes an excellent Kong stuffer AND its free!


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry

Pogo, Do you feed the dogs the whole rabbit even with fur?! 

Im asking this because I raise rabbit for meat and show, And will be starting to feed the dogs my culls, Well I will be butchering them


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry

pogo said:


> they sell white rabbits as food for snakes etc all the time here so the boys always had white rabbits before. It's only a colour........


I know in Michigan were I am located, If you sell rabbit meat as personal or pet use, The breeder/seller has to have USDA licenses,


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry

I would like to share of my two eating some chicken!


----------



## pogo

Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry said:


> I know in Michigan were I am located, If you sell rabbit meat as personal or pet use, The breeder/seller has to have USDA licenses,


I'm in the UK we don't have that


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Still born calf leg. Dozer LOVES it. 

I gave some meat from this leg to the other dogs along with some liver and heart. They went for the calf meat first. Must be a delicacy?


----------



## twoisplenty

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Twoisplenty and Sprocket: thank you for both informing me of this bacterial disease that I had never heard of and scaring the crap out of me.
> 
> I have already butchered and been elbow deep in the calf as well as fed a leg to my dogs. Have not experienced any problems thankfully. I looked into my state's agriculture department's website and it says this state has been brucellosis free since 1983. They do vaccinate cattle against the disease.
> 
> A cow usually aborts once when infected (although sometimes more). That cow is infected for life and can spread it to the whole herd.


I first read it here: Myths About Raw: Will my dog aquire parasites from raw meat? 



> the most "deadly" of these parasites come from things like infected sheep placentas or stillborn calves.


It didnt elaborate on exactly what these deadly parasites are and whether or not freezing will kill them.

Then I read about Neosporosis http://www.wvdl.wisc.edu/PDF\WVDL.Info.Recognizing_and_Preventing_Neosporosis_Infections.pdf and thats kind of when my search ended because I do not have access to stillborn calves.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I checked with the owner of these cows. He put me at ease because my state has been declared as free from brucellosis. Also, the last legs did not make anyone sick so I feel good about this carcass.


----------



## pogo

Today was duck wings, whole lamb hearts and lump of turkey


----------



## pogo

Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry said:


> Pogo, Do you feed the dogs the whole rabbit even with fur?!
> 
> Im asking this because I raise rabbit for meat and show, And will be starting to feed the dogs my culls, Well I will be butchering them


yep as you see them in the bowls, fur head everything, i don't gut them either


----------



## Sheltielover25

Mmm Chicken head, chicken liver from said chicken, and some ground whole duck...










Don't you love when your food is staring at you! hahah the eyes!


----------



## GoingPostal

Sheltielover25 said:


> Don't you love when your food is staring at you! hahah the eyes!


I gave my ferrets part of a grouse the other day and cleaning up I see a chunk of something in the corner, grab it and it's the head of course, minus brain. Gross.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Went hunting today. Ended up bagging three deer! Two deer went to the processor to be made into food for humans and I kept one deer for my dogs. Honestly, I am surprised I even got this deer into my freezers...Gary and I rearranged and got it in there! 

So, I cut this deer into pieces and I looked at it. I decided to CSI this deer and reconstruct it!













My husband said I am weird. I prefer the term "artist".


I also have three deer worth of organs: heart, lung, liver, pancrea, penis, and a set of testicles. 










I was going to go back out hunting tonight but I have ZERO room for deer in my freezer...also, I am exhausted. I actually dragged this deer UPHILL by MYSELF. Then butchered it...then cleaned up.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

OMG it's disgusting!  I'm glad someone else is doing the chopping up for me. Here's Logan with his second only turkey drumstick.....an hour and a half later that drumstick bone was clean!


----------



## pogo

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Went hunting today. Ended up bagging three deer! Two deer went to the processor to be made into food for humans and I kept one deer for my dogs. Honestly, I am surprised I even got this deer into my freezers...Gary and I rearranged and got it in there!
> 
> So, I cut this deer into pieces and I looked at it. I decided to CSI this deer and reconstruct it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband said I am weird. I prefer the term "artist".
> 
> 
> I also have three deer worth of organs: heart, lung, liver, pancrea, penis, and a set of testicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to go back out hunting tonight but I have ZERO room for deer in my freezer...also, I am exhausted. I actually dragged this deer UPHILL by MYSELF. Then butchered it...then cleaned up.


Well jealous!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

It's not disgusting to me. Its just nature and anatomy. I think once you get used to feeding raw, it becomes less disgusting. I have multiple dogs and 2 of them are large/giant. if i didn't get my hands dirty, I could not afford to feed them (what I consider to be) the ultimate diet.


----------



## Sprocket




----------



## pogo

today was liver, ground beef, some random jaw bones and gone off sandwich ham 









ground lamb and beef ribs









Oh and guess who got paid.....


----------



## MollyWoppy

God I'm so jealous pogo, you get some great variety there don't you?


----------



## pogo

MollyWoppy said:


> God I'm so jealous pogo, you get some great variety there don't you?


we do in some ways, shame I can't get deer and the likes


----------



## GoingPostal

I would be ecstatic if I could just straight out buy kidney and heart at my grocery store, that's awesome.


----------



## Sprocket

GoingPostal said:


> I would be ecstatic if I could just straight out buy kidney and heart at my grocery store, that's awesome.


You can't? I see it here all the time!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Not here either. Never seen any.


----------



## Sprocket

naturalfeddogs said:


> Not here either. Never seen any.


That is so strange. I figured they were one of the staples in grocery stores.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

So then where do you people get your organs?


----------



## RiverRun

I have to buy my organ from a friend of mine that owns a raw food pet store. SOMETIMES I can get deer organ from a processor
well...this isn't meat(because I am too lazy to upload their recent dinner shots) but the girls enjoyed my left over pumpkin from Halloween


----------



## GoingPostal

The only organs my grocery store sells is liver, I can get pork, beef, chicken, but it's expensive and in 1# packages. Heart and kidney never although I can order them by the case, I just haven't had the room. I can get turkey hearts/livers in the very rare giblet packs. I have been buying liver at the store but have a lot now from the deer and goat, I'm going to see if the goat lady will save me organs from all the ones they butcher. There's a processor a few towns away that will sell organs for .10 a pound but I haven't gone through him yet.


----------



## pogo

In the UK kidney, liver and heart are very common in supermarkets as we tend to eat alot of it in stews and pies


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I can get beef, pork and chicken liver at the store around here, but stuff like kidney not at all.


----------



## pogo

been to the supermarket again  

I don't want to get into a debate over halal meat, i don't eat it myself but they have some great foods that i just can't find else where and things like goat that is just so hard to find! so anyway










lovely meaty bones 









lamb tongues









which look like









big enough for 2 meals 









the pricey item but hey









mutton feet which don't have any hoof on









I've also found another butchers to visit and got a bag of trotters for a £1 and 2 bags of chicken off cuts and offal which weighed about 2kg each


----------



## sozzle

Pogo those are awesome prices and I don't see a problem with halal meat, I would be there in a shot if I could get those prices (I converted to NZ$ and really cheap) we do have an Indian grocery store here that sells halal meat (not the range you have) and I buy for us sometimes as it's such good prices, like 1kg of lamb mince for about 6 quid/NZ$12 (that's cheap for good lamb mince here) and cut up chicken pieces which are a bit small for the dog but ideal for curries as it has the bone still in it.
Tongues here are ridiculously pricey so I just don't bother, liver and kidney cheap.
Love also the mutton bones. Probably you can get good prices too is that the population is so vast in UK compared to here, we are only 4.3 million.


----------



## pogo

sozzle said:


> Pogo those are awesome prices and I don't see a problem with halal meat, I would be there in a shot if I could get those prices (I converted to NZ$ and really cheap) we do have an Indian grocery store here that sells halal meat (not the range you have) and I buy for us sometimes as it's such good prices, like 1kg of lamb mince for about 6 quid/NZ$12 (that's cheap for good lamb mince here) and cut up chicken pieces which are a bit small for the dog but ideal for curries as it has the bone still in it.
> Tongues here are ridiculously pricey so I just don't bother, liver and kidney cheap.
> Love also the mutton bones. Probably you can get good prices too is that the population is so vast in UK compared to here, we are only 4.3 million.


Thanks  i don't have a problem feeding halal meet, but i posted this on a uk forum and had people having a strop as 'it's disgusting that i would even buy halal meat'


----------



## MollyWoppy

Being away from Kiwiland for so long, I'm afraid I had to google to see what Halal meat meant. It looks pretty good to me, why do people have a problem with it? I hate you pogo! I so envy the variety you can get. I've only found beef tongue round here, but it's $5.99 a lb, so a wholeish one is like $14-$15. A little bit much to pay, so it's once in a while meal round here.


----------



## sozzle

pogo said:


> Thanks  i don't have a problem feeding halal meet, but i posted this on a uk forum and had people having a strop as 'it's disgusting that i would even buy halal meat'


The only difference with Halal meat and non Halal is the way in which it is slaughtered and prepared. In that it has to have the throat cut to drain the blood as Muslims are not permitted to consume blood and it is slaughtered in the name of Allah.
That's all as far as I understand, and obviously muslims are not permitted to eat pork or pork products. The meat source is probably the same as non halal (it is here in NZ) ie from farmer X. Some abbattoirs need to have special licenses to slaughter halal meat. Maybe people think it is disgusting because of the way the animal is killed? or is it that muslim are shocked that you are feeding your dogs halal food that is meant for human consumption?
Good thing is halal is often quite a bit cheaper, when we lived in Auckland I regularly used to visit a local halal butcher because the meat was really fresh and the prices were good, only thing that used to bother me a bit was that the butcher used his bare hands to handle the meat so I made sure to always wash it just in case before cooking......just in case he had just scratched his bum or picked his nose ha ha!


----------



## sozzle

Got myself a fab free score yesterday of some venison meaty bones from a friend.
Here are Stanley, Bridgette and Lilly the two foster greyhounds enjoying their dinner last night.


----------



## pogo

sozzle said:


> The only difference with Halal meat and non Halal is the way in which it is slaughtered and prepared. In that it has to have the throat cut to drain the blood as Muslims are not permitted to consume blood and it is slaughtered in the name of Allah.
> That's all as far as I understand, and obviously muslims are not permitted to eat pork or pork products. The meat source is probably the same as non halal (it is here in NZ) ie from farmer X. Some abbattoirs need to have special licenses to slaughter halal meat. Maybe people think it is disgusting because of the way the animal is killed? or is it that muslim are shocked that you are feeding your dogs halal food that is meant for human consumption?
> Good thing is halal is often quite a bit cheaper, when we lived in Auckland I regularly used to visit a local halal butcher because the meat was really fresh and the prices were good, only thing that used to bother me a bit was that the butcher used his bare hands to handle the meat so I made sure to always wash it just in case before cooking......just in case he had just scratched his bum or picked his nose ha ha!


Yer it's pretty much just how the animal is slaughtered. Most people have a problem with because essentially the animal bleeds to death.....
The way I see it is I live in a very Muslim populated country and halal food will be sold whether I buy it or not, so I might as well


----------



## Luke0987654321

Hi everyone, here are some pics of what the dogs got today. Domino got a chicken back, and Mishka got chicken head, chicken fat and rabbit heart, it took her ages to finnish the head! great for her jaws :smile: since being on the raw diet no one can believe that domino is seven, even our anti raw vet is very surprised and we agree to disagree about the raw diet, here are the pics.


































Luke.


----------



## pogo

Right today was lamb tongue, mixed bones, liver, pig skin and egg









yesterday was mutton bone, lamb spine, pig skin and chicken scraps









the turkey piece and beef heart


----------



## wolfsnaps88

What dinner is going to look like for a while around here:

Deer ribs, deer heart, deer lung, and deer liver


----------



## Sprocket

The place I got my goat lung and green tripe from is Halal. They are so nice! They wouldn't allow me to load my own truck  such gentlemen.


----------



## pogo

bucket of rabbits  










so tea was rabbit portion and lamb mince









yesterday was turkey neck, beef mince and lamb chunks


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Wish I had a bucket of bunnies....


----------



## Sheltielover25

Mine enjoyed bunny tonight, too! mmmm HEAD!









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v649/maddy_ciccone18/theohead_zps7b7cf0ca.jpg


----------



## OnyxDog

I wish I could get rabbit for my dogs! They have never tried it before!


----------



## pogo

today was mutton feet, liver and ground lamb with DE


----------



## Sprocket

I thought about putting this in a thread but it fits just fine in this one  

Scored two Oberhasli bucks. About 1.5 years old and 150 lbs each. Processed them today. 

Some goodies.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Raw fed...horses? LOL


Nice haul.....you lucky so and so. Nice processing job too. Much neater than me.


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Raw fed...horses? LOL
> 
> 
> Nice haul.....you lucky so and so. Nice processing job too. Much neater than me.


I tried to get a photo but the horse was nibbling on the nose and ended up with bloody lips! WEIRD HORSE!

Yeah it didn't take too long either! I think 2 hours total to get them in the freezer.


----------



## gorge77

just bought some veal kidneys from the butcher today & i saw some yellowish spots on them. i don't know what are these. any idea?


----------



## MeredithLee11

gorge77 said:


> just bought some veal kidneys from the butcher today & i saw some yellowish spots on them. i don't know what are these. any idea?
> View attachment 8652


Fat maybe? Veal calves are fed a high-fat diet and don't get any exercise, so that's my guess.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Today was a hind leg from a deer. Fun was had by all. 

Not much meat on the lower half of the leg (with the hoof on it) but DOzer LOVES the hoof part. So, its more of a chew. 










Hunter ate meat off this bone but then he got sick and puked it all up....which was quickly eaten by Dozer...(gross). Don't worry, I DID NOT take pics of THAT! LOL










Hunter usually does not put up with the chicken thieves so when they brazenly stole from under his nose, I knew something was off with him









Hunter abandoned his meal and the vultures swooped in. Yup, raw fed chickens.









My big boy

























Sarge ate in the crate due to the snow. Even though we have a path shoveled out for them, the big dogs take theirs into the snow and its too cold for slow poke Sarge


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Last meal of the year: Venison spine and ribs (and yes, Sarge only gets one rib. Some raw feeders think this is a horrible choking hazard but Sarge does fine with it. Anymore and its too much bone. After all, he only eats 6-8 ounces), beef heart, beef, venison, and the contents of one previously frozen egg. Dozer will sometimes slurp up eggs and I have to do something with the ones that freeze before I get to them. My girls work hard at laying them, throwing them away is not an option! Happy New Years! Happy, bloody, feedings everyone!


----------



## pogo

thought this would be best here, but my late crimbo pressie of a food dehydrator  i loves it!

chicken livers









result









chicken skin and pig skin(unsalted)


----------



## pogo

and for tea

half a turkey neck, lamb bones, chicken scraps and turkey organs (heart, liver, kidney)


----------



## kiren

Bo with his first raw meal of chicken leg- he wouldn't eat it off the ground so I hand fed him at first:


----------



## Sprocket

Bernard is a venison fiend! I fed him his portion and then was packing the container full and He kept stealing stuff! He loves it!


----------



## Herzo

Poor kitty just wishes he were bigger so he could get them himself.

Pogo those look so good, I want a dehydrator. I was doing liver in the oven but it seemed to just make it hard as a rock. So I just cook in a skillet now.


----------



## pogo

Herzo said:


> Poor kitty just wishes he were bigger so he could get them himself.
> 
> Pogo those look so good, I want a dehydrator. I was doing liver in the oven but it seemed to just make it hard as a rock. So I just cook in a skillet now.


I've done a few other things to

Salmon scraps









pig kidney









pig heart









and pig liver which just looks like the chickens


----------



## Sprocket




----------



## ibelongtoJake

Rats? Really? You can actually feed rats? I never thought about that and really really do not think I could. I can not like rats or mice. Yuck. But wonderful pictures. Amazing....I would of never thought of feeding rats. Cool


----------



## ibelongtoJake

Ok, I love this thread. I have been on it for over 2 days now reading and looking at each and everyone's posts. Wonderful-wonderful pictures and so much information to learn. However!

I see in so many bowls that you guys put an egg or perhaps their vitamins such as oils in the bowl etc. Jake, my Dane will not touch it if I were to put it in like this, right? Have never tried a whole egg before. They will eat them whole? Really? What I do with my oil capsules is poke a hole and squirt over the food, I know this works, but from seeing the photos, how cool you can put it in the bowl and they eat it up. Wish mine would do that. A whole egg, do any of your pups really eat the egg as a whole? Curious? going to try it at tonight's dinner out of curiosity. What I do is mix everything up in the bowl and Jake is picky about that. Often times he seems a little perturbed at me for mixing things up, so maybe if I do his like I see in a LOT of pics here, he will find it more appealing? Curious? 

What a wonderful thread - or have I already said that?


----------



## wolfsnaps88

2 of my 3 dogs do not like eggs at all. I sometimes mix it into ground to get them to eat it (altho my little one sometimes just refuses it anyways). Eggs are not essential but they are a perfect protein and adding them is not a bad idea on occasion. My mastiff licks it up like cake batter. LOL


----------



## ibelongtoJake

wolfsnaps88 said:


> 2 of my 3 dogs do not like eggs at all. I sometimes mix it into ground to get them to eat it (altho my little one sometimes just refuses it anyways). Eggs are not essential but they are a perfect protein and adding them is not a bad idea on occasion. My mastiff licks it up like cake batter. LOL


My Jake finally ate the egg! Yay...I put two in his dish yesterday, broken but not mixed in and he ate it for breakfast just this morning. He actually found that he likes them. Silly dog. I must post pics. I love the pics and so very educational. Still not going for the rats though.


----------



## pogo

ibelongtoJake said:


> My Jake finally ate the egg! Yay...I put two in his dish yesterday, broken but not mixed in and he ate it for breakfast just this morning. He actually found that he likes them. Silly dog. I must post pics. I love the pics and so very educational. Still not going for the rats though.


most dogs will not eat things like mice and rats anyway so don't worry  i give my two any that the snakes don't eat so they don't get them very often


----------



## droopy

finally got sabre home after a long 8 weeks waiting for him. he absolutely loved his first meal when we got home. is 12oz of chicken quarter fed twice a day sound about right for him? he's exactly 8 weeks and 13 pounds


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Just my view today:

Dog food prep:











Deer ribs and beef heart:


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

droopy said:


> finally got sabre home after a long 8 weeks waiting for him. he absolutely loved his first meal when we got home. is 12oz of chicken quarter fed twice a day sound about right for him? he's exactly 8 weeks and 13 pounds


Gorgeous puppy! Mine was 19 pounds when I got him at 8 weeks!


----------



## ibelongtoJake

droopy said:


> finally got sabre home after a long 8 weeks waiting for him. he absolutely loved his first meal when we got home. is 12oz of chicken quarter fed twice a day sound about right for him? he's exactly 8 weeks and 13 pounds


Sabre is beautiful and that look he gives "don't mess with me, this is mine" is priceless. Curious, was the breeder feeding raw? It sure seems like he enjoys his chicken. I unfortunately couldn't answer your question, I have different breeds and different situations, no little puppies. 

Wolfsnaps88,

that looks awesome. Boy would my guys LOVE to have those ribs and heart. I think heart? I have had to "sauté" the organs for Jake lately, he just does not care for the texture and will spit them out if raw. However, I have began to put some Extra Virgin Olive Oil in a little skillet and put slivers of organ meat, such as liver and heart and just barely toss them to I guess, add flavor, because he then will eat that first and look for more. I am learning ways to do it to make sure he gets all he needs in variety over a period of time. 

Dehydrated? Looks great on presentation


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Have you tried offering organs frozen and semi frozen? That is how I got my guys to eat organs. Also, have you tried anything other than liver? I do dehydrate liver and heart for treats but I give them small pieces and do not count it towards their daily ration since the dehydrator heats them up and I assume essential vitamins could be lost that way?


----------



## droopy

ibelongtoJake said:


> Sabre is beautiful and that look he gives "don't mess with me, this is mine" is priceless. Curious, was the breeder feeding raw? It sure seems like he enjoys his chicken. I unfortunately couldn't answer your question, I have different breeds and different situations, no little puppies.


kind of, the breeder gave him snaks of chicken wings because i told her i was planning on feeding sabre a raw diet.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Some pictures of my mom's dog Koda and his first endeavors into the wonderful world of raw:

His first time with chicken:



















and today his "Aunt Wolfsnaps" brought him some young deer ribs. His first taste and he loved it. He only nibbled the ends off but I am sure he will be chomping in no time










And Sarge got a whole deer neck all to himself today. He didn't finish it. It gave him quite the work out!


----------



## Sprocket

Haven't posted on here in a while!


----------



## Sprocket

From last night...

Goat testicle









Kidney










Mikey and his neck, I think its a goat neck










Bernard and his rabbit leg.


----------



## Maedusa

Beef heart, beef liver, kidney and testicle, chicken backs and turkey backs. All chopped up, mixed, packed and ready to freeze.


----------



## Losech

Day 1 of the Baby Beef:








Meaty legbones, liver, lung, kidney, heart, and something else.









Sasha with her legbone.









Juneau with her legbone.


Day 2 of the Baby Beef:








Leftover leg meat, liver, and lung.


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 3:








Meaty legbones and a bunch of organs. 

Baby Beef day 4:








Boneless leg meat.


----------



## pogo

again some recent meals

yesterday was octopus, salmon, kidney, chicken necks and frozen spleen + egg









today
minced pheasant, lamb leg and frozen tilapia









eco beef, chicken feet, sprats and lamb bones


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 5:








Boneless legmeats.

Baby Beef day 6:








More legbones, and a bunch of organs.


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 7:








More boneless legmeats!

Baby Beef day 8:








If you guessed meaty legbones and a ton of organs...

Finally done with those pesky legbones! I accidentally make it work that way.


Bonus image:








A random assortment of free meat! (not pictured is a large garbage bag full of similar items) Most is freezerburnt, some is stuff like sausage, either way, as long as it don't stink like death, I'll feed it. The processed stuff as snacks, everything else as meals.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

My 8 weeks old Boxer first raw meal.


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 9:








Liver, lung, and large sections of spine.





































Here's a video. Sorry, no audio.


----------



## Elliehanna

so on another forum, and in the health section there was a small debate about raw vs kibble and someone asked the question, which one would your pet choose. A friend said kibble only because it is easier to consume, Goren had a little orijen left so I figured I would test the theory, Goren is also scared of his bowls, like he doesn't much like moving them or lifting things that might make them move. My friend said I should retest with the kibble in a pile on the round and raw on the ground, I have not done that yet but figured you all might enjoy my boy's stressful meal lol (I did cut it a bit, it was 10 minutes so its about half that now)

raw vs kibble - YouTube


----------



## Losech

I think the question "Which would your dog choose?" is completely irrelevant with two of my dogs, since they'd eat everything regardless of what it was and the order in which they do so is also irrelevant. Those two are garbage disposals. The Shiba has periods of disliking kibble, then raw, then kibble again, then raw, then both... He's a dork.

That video was fun though. Poor dude looked like he didn't know what to do. "I want this food but... BOWLS!"


----------



## Elliehanna

yea, I totally agree, I think for most dogs its whatever is closest

yea he was he was so sad, he wanted his liver so bad, he could smell it and he knew it was in there. I have no idea why he hates bowls, has since soon after I got him, I don't remember if he did when I got him (but my ex was mean, to him and me, now that he is gone Goren is so happy lol, over a year without him and he is so much better, seems at ease most of the time now where he was scared most of the time before)


----------



## RawPitbulls

This is Sabrina eating a goat head! Yum!


----------



## sozzle

oooer RawPitbulls - I know I am at the bottom of the world but that pic of yours made me all dizzy, maybe see if you can rotate it a bit.


----------



## RawPitbulls

sozzle said:


> oooer RawPitbulls - I know I am at the bottom of the world but that pic of yours made me all dizzy, maybe see if you can rotate it a bit.


I would, but have no idea how to!


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 10: Nothing, since the Girls ate enough food for two and a half days the day before.

Baby Beef day 11:








Ribs, liver, heart, and lung.


----------



## Unosmom

Question for those with dogs 60-65 lbs, how many oz do you feed per meal? Looking at these pictures I feel like I'm starving Uno, he usually gets 10 oz per meal


----------



## Sprocket

Unosmom said:


> Question for those with dogs 60-65 lbs, how many oz do you feed per meal? Looking at these pictures I feel like I'm starving Uno, he usually gets 10 oz per meal


We haven't officially weighed Jody but I feel that she is 55-65 lbs. She gets about 1.5 - 1 lbs. So 24-16 oz.


----------



## Unosmom

> We haven't officially weighed Jody but I feel that she is 55-65 lbs. She gets about 1.5 - 1 lbs. So 24-16 oz.


Do you just feed once a day? I wonder thats why it seems like a lot since I split it in 2 meals.


----------



## Sprocket

Unosmom said:


> Do you just feed once a day? I wonder thats why it seems like a lot since I split it in 2 meals.


Yes, once a day.


----------



## Herzo

I feed twice and Marlo is around 65 lbs and I give her 9.0 to 9.5 some where in there.


----------



## pogo

Unosmom said:


> Question for those with dogs 60-65 lbs, how many oz do you feed per meal? Looking at these pictures I feel like I'm starving Uno, he usually gets 10 oz per meal


i don't have a 60lb dog but as an example my 47kg which i think is 105lb? ambull Chance only needs about 18oz to maintain his weight that i want him at which is roughly 1% but he never acts starved, but people tend to think i'm starving him when you look at him and the amount of food.

I do average out his food so one day a huge meal and then next to nothing maybe the next day.

Oh i forgot to add i only feed once a day


----------



## Elliehanna

yea that seems like a lot to me too, I feed around 3 lbs, my boy is about 75 lbs, it is about 4% I also feed 1 time a day, and do 1 gouge meal (about 6 lbs or more) a week and fast the next day. 4% is his maintaining amount, I understand having to feed a dog more or a dog less, that just seems like a LOT


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 12:








Ribs, a shoulder blade, and a large assortment of organs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Nice Losech! That calf really is lasting for you!


----------



## Herzo

Say I've been meaning to ask this. Losech was it in your blog that I saw a sea weed ball? If so story please.


----------



## Losech

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Nice Losech! That calf really is lasting for you!


Yeah, it kinda has! I think I've got at least three days left, if I'm not missing some part of it deep down in the freezer somewhere.



Herzo said:


> Say I've been meaning to ask this. Losech was it in your blog that I saw a sea weed ball? If so story please.


No, I don't think it was mine, I haven't done something like that (yet). It was probably Neeko's, maybe, I think. She's dome something like that before with Solid Gold's Seameal.
My Rotten Dogs: Seameal Meatballs

Anywho...

Baby Beef day 13:








Ribs, shoulder blade, and a bunch of organs.


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 14:








Ribs, a bunch of organs.


----------



## Herzo

Oh ok sorry but thanks for the link.


----------



## Losech

Baby Beef day 15:








Pelvis and spine, neck (not pictured), and organs.









Sasha working on the (frozen) neck.









Juneau and the pelvis/spine.

And that is it for the Baby Beef! I could have made it last a bit longer but I was getting sick of it, so I just fed the remaining huge chunks as is. There is still a portion of the pelvis and spine sitting in the yard right now (it's cold outside) which the Girls will finish off tomorrow.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

My turn to feed some baby beef. LOL

I pulled a random bag out of the freezer. It was the rest of the stillborn calf I got months ago. 


So I cut it up.










Dozer is the only one who can really work on heads. He didn't eat much of it so the remainder is outside in the snow for later.


----------



## Losech

Today the Girls got some fish!









Conker investigates but refused to eat his fish, so I restashed it in the freezer for later.









Sasha is very efficient with raw foods now. She stands on it with her front paws and shreds it with her teeth! She looks like a floppy-eared black and white wolf when she eats.









Juneau didn't really know what to do with the fish at first and just laid around licking it until I told her it was okay to eat. Then she bit off chunks at a time until it was small enough that she could mash the rest as one piece.









I hadn't pulled anything out of the freezer for Conker (I thought he would eat the fish. Silly me...) so he got some turkey misc in frozen form. A neck, gizzard, liver, and heart. 









He was delicate at first, testing the neck to determine if it was safe or not. (He always does this now.)









Yup, it's safe.









Conker ate everything (I usually only give him a half neck but let him have the whole thing) including the gizzard! He almost never eats those, so I was glad he did.


----------



## Losech

Double post XP


----------



## pogo

found a new shop  so got some squirrels!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I keep telling myself I need to buy a pellet gun and go "shopping" for some little critters myself. very cool!


----------



## pogo

today we had something new 

a deer foot each! beef shin, pheasant mince and duck/chicken egg









yesterday
chicken wings, beef spleen, and lamb tongue









day before 

was veal ribs, and venison scraps with an egg










nom nom thanks mum!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Nice variety Pogo!


----------



## pogo

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Nice variety Pogo!


thanks


----------



## Losech

I finally found myself a meat grinder at a yard sale for $5. It's from like, the 1940's, but it handles bones just fine!









Yummeh! Chicken Q's, pork roast, beef liver, and egg. And various supplements.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Nice score! I love yard sales! Just curious as to why you grind? The grinder certainly is doing its job! Love the dog peeking in the first pic.


----------



## Losech

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Nice score! I love yard sales! Just curious as to why you grind? The grinder certainly is doing its job! Love the dog peeking in the first pic.


Yeah, yard sales are great!

The Shiba (peeking dog) is immensely picky, so much so that he'll go longer than a week without eating something if he decides not to. He has a fast metabolism and is very active, even two days without food and he'll start to lose weight, so tough love it not an option with him. That, and he has a long history of digestive issues. The only stuff he'll readily eat is ground/finely chopped, he also can't pick things out that way (liver, for example). He seems to digest it much better when it's ground as well, which is something I am always glad to see. I dunno what his deal is but he won't touch whole chicken parts, and meat has to be small enough that he doesn't have to actually chew it much. He used to love everything in any form, but every time he has a digestive problem flare up, he gets worse with what he will and won't eat. It's very frustrating.

The Shiba is the only one who gets intentionally ground. The other two don't give a hoot if their stuff is whole or ground. They'll eat anything in any form.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Oh lucky you having such a picky boy. I'm so lazy I guess I should consider myself lucky I don't have to do that. I would though, if I was in your predicament. As it is, I cut up my lab's meat for him. He has issues with his teeth (yet he can crunch down ribs and necks). Some raw feeders (not here) have given me crap about it but I feel that each dog needs to be catered to depending on their needs. Not every dog is the same (young and healthy; willing to eat anything). Losech, you and I were lucky enough to score a stillborn calf. My dogs LOVED it! Here is hoping we score another one of those


----------



## pogo

Nom nom whole squirrel for tea today! excuse chance's filthy feet he always holds everything with his paws so they get stained!


----------



## Unosmom

Unos meal from today, I got a bunch of expired freebies from work, so he got NV pre-made chicken, chicken back, sardine/veggie glop and salmon oil. I normally dont feed veggies, but also got a big bag of sojos and wants to try it out. At worst it'll make him poop more, but so far no sideeffects.


----------



## Unosmom

couple short videos of Indy with a turkey neck


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Got some goodies lately:


Tripe and spleen:



3 bags of tracheas. I think about 15 in total?



Pile of pancreases 



I already made a thread about it, but yeah, penises



And here is enjoyment of deer legs


----------



## Losech

It was a raw day for all the dogs!









Big bowls: Turkey back strips, liver, and gizzard, egg, beef meat, a few supplements
Little bowl: Turkey neck, heart, gizzard, and liver, egg, beef meat, supplements.


















Conker









Juneau









Sasha


----------



## Sprocket

Haven't been taking many photos since I snapped my memory card  Here are a few that I've managed to take lately on Drews iPhone. My phone takes horrible photos. 

Gave Gunner this great big sheep neck










He ate some and then buried it. Then dug it up 2 days later to eat some more!










Sprocket and tripe



















One of Bernard's birds. I've been giving him while ducks and geese and letting him work on them for a few days. He loves it and I love it because he doesn't bug me for food as much 


























Tossed out an antelope head for the pups. They all got a turn until it was nothing but a bit of teeth left.


----------



## Elliehanna

since I took these I figured I would share...

sorry for the quality this was like 2am and it was dark out so no natural light, flash can only do so much lol

this is chicken leg quarter, 2 eggs, 2 egg shells from my dinner, minute steak, some flaxseed oil vitamin E and a chicken foot







[/url] IMG_9384 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

he was not happy because I made him sit so close to his enemy...his bowl (and I am not joking he is scared of his bowl)







[/url] IMG_9399 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## GoingPostal

Not dogs but they eat raw too
















She ripped out the guts before eating it, later I came back and they had eaten the intestines once the meat was gone but shook out the poop first


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Haven't posted many pics lately. This forum has slowed down a bit sadly. Anyways, here are some past pics for your interest. 

whole rabbit


deer leg


bison tail, beef pancreas, ground llama, beef heart and trachea


venison leg, whole quail, beef tripe and liver


beef heart, bison tongue, and chicken foot


----------



## Losech

I haven't been here in a while. That's what happens when you get a full-time job... On an organic farm! It's awesome. I get TONS of "reject" eggs and produce, and I can have (I prefer to buy) both raw cow and goat milk! Of course I share it with the dogs, and they greatly enjoy what I bring home from work.
Anywho, pictures!









Chicken giblets and an egg and some yogurt.









Sasha working on a Baby Beef foot.









Juneau waiting for permission to eat her foot. (I don't know why but she always does that.)

Some assorted meals.





















































Sometimes Juneau will eat like this.









A cruddy picture of the "20 pound meat box" that I keep in the fridge and refill when needed.


----------



## Losech

Greens! (Yes, they ate and liked them!)









Another 20 pound meat box picture, freshly filled with chicken, pork, beef, and a turkey neck.























Conker announces the food. Every day. For at least 30 seconds.


















That's my meat knife. A foot and a half long knife that I use to cut the meat.









Sasha (Look at how fit and trim she is! She used to be a fatty fat fat.)









Juneau.


----------



## Losech

Conker strongly prefers turkey necks, so he usually gets those instead of chicken.










I love how his eyes look dark and primal when he eats.









Chicken boobs for the Girls.










Right now the dogs get assorted meats, usually chicken with either beef or pork, liver (usually beef), eggs, raw milk/yogurt, a few supplements, and some sort of plants I bring home from the farm. Currently that is greens, radishes, carrots, and various squashes (zucchini) that I run through the hand-crank meat grinder. They like them, and digest them just fine, so they will continue to get them. Sometimes they get grains(oats or rice) instead, but since I've got access to great, healthy, organic, and FREE produce, that is what I prefer to give them.


----------



## Unosmom

Got some meaty bones from blue ridge today, the dogs love them! kept them occupied for 2 whole hours.


----------



## Soheru

Where do you get all your raw? I've only ever seen necks and frozen skin in pet stores...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

A lot of stuff comes from ads for free meat, butchers, deer processors and grocery stores.


----------



## Soheru

Is any type of raw meat/part safe?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Soheru said:


> Is any type of raw meat/part safe?


I wouldn't feed stomach or intestines because if there are parasites, that's where they would be. Also weight bearing bones. They are subject to cracking and breaking teeth because of being so dense.


----------



## SuperPug

Emma meals

pork, turkey neck/deer with homemade beef neck broth









pork/pork ribs with pork blood









Nummy nummy! Beef neck! This was taken just before I traded the bone for a beef liver









Pork, soup bone broth/marrow half(she get's marrow halfs every Monday, Weds/Fri)









Playing tetris in the freezer....twas NOT fun! See the package of brats on the bottom? Yeah, my husband pulled it out and everything came tumbling down -.-









Prepping boneless din dins. Pork is her staple









Turkey wing. Nummy!









Kitty watching Emma eat. I HOPE she is getting jealous and switches on her own accord. She's 13+ years old and has been on Meow Mix all her life. We've switched her to high quality kibbles with poor results


----------



## GoingPostal

Meals yesterday, fryer legs with pork stuff, some lung, heart, organs. 









Let them all work on a pig leg, in hindsight should have taken out some more meat, there wasn't much left by Ripley's turn so I had to freezer search and threw her a whole quail after this. 
Jersey first








Nero's turn








Ripley


----------



## Losech




----------



## Meatface

Om nom nom...tonight's course, Chicken back, Venison, chicken foot, small amount of cooked salmon.


----------



## sozzle

This is my freebie from a few weeks ago for Stanley, a piece of cow spine with a few ribs attached - yum yum yum says the greyhound!


----------



## LilasMom

Meet my new kitty Pingu (Pinguino).


----------



## Losech

Here's some more food.









Chicken veggies, and organs. Conker got a whole Cornish hen since it was his birthday.













































Fourth of July meal.


















Salmon tail!


----------



## Losech

This is what the dogs got today. Three bowls contain chicken, pork, beef liver ad heart, eggs, and yogurt. The fourth contains a chicken leg, egg, and some yogurt. 









The fourth bowl belongs to this guy, a Shiba inu that I rescued off the freeway after his owner chucked him out the car window. I don't think he's ever eaten a raw chicken leg before, since he just stared at it for a few minutes.









I held it for him as he figured out how this raw food thing works.









He got it eventually.


----------



## SuperPug

I spy a Salmon tail!!!....I think xD

And that poor Shiba! Glad he's in good hands now. I would of loved to watch him stare at it LOL


----------



## Losech

It was so funny, he was like "What... What do I do with it? It smells good, but... Is it edible?"

The Girls LOVE those salmon tails! I've got a bunch of wild sockeye scrap from my butcher and there are a few tails in it.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Avery and her pork shoulder


----------



## dave1117

*Lobster dinner*

My dinner not his, but couldn;t resist a little play time before throwing them on the grill


----------



## GimMom

Gimli's enjoying his turkey neck dinner!


----------



## SuperPug

I found Emma's "space out" food. Ox Tail. She LOVED it!


----------



## SKatey

I absolutely loved going through this thread. 

It has given me some good ideas for additional protein sources.

This is my freezer at the moment. It has only taken me 2 months of feeding raw to get myself organized. wrestling with ziplocs stuck together, is not my idea of fun. haha. 








I feed Jones in the morning and in the evening, but I only do organs and extra bit in the morning and then meat and bone in the evening. When he is a little older I will possibly start doing the once a day feeding thing. 








I got these to try out. they were a good price. They are "python rats" from the pet store, haven't tried them out yet with him. I am looking for rabbit and goat meat at the moment. but have not been able to find a supplier as yet. Getting duck meat at the end of the month for him. 








He loves turkey. I like it because it keeps him busy for a half an hour. 








My first time buying lungs. Jones wasn't too sure about it when it went sqweltch in his mouth, but when he was done, he looked around for some more. so now he has this and tracia (sp) and heart in his regular rotation.


----------



## Queen's Pits

I'm new to the forum and new to raw feeding. This is my deaf 10 year old Mr B who just started on chicken leg quarters a week ago:


----------



## SKatey

Queen's Pits said:


> I'm new to the forum and new to raw feeding. This is my deaf 10 year old Mr B who just started on chicken leg quarters a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 10153
> 
> 
> View attachment 10161


you have a very happy looking crowd there.


----------



## Queen's Pits

SKatey said:


> you have a very happy looking crowd there.


Thanks! They definitely keep me busy but I can't imagine life without them!


----------



## Mom2Titan

Nice looking pack you have there! Are the rest of the gang being fed RAW too?


----------



## Queen's Pits

Mom2Titan said:


> Nice looking pack you have there! Are the rest of the gang being fed RAW too?


Not yet. I started with Mr B because he had absolutely horrible gas. It had gotten to the point where even he left the room! So I did a bunch of research and finally decided to give it a try. I'm going out of town at the end of the month but after I get home I plan to switch the other dogs over as well.


----------



## Thor_AK

Haven't gone through the entire thread but the few pages so far are awesome. Can't wait to be able to add my own pics to the thread!


----------



## ahobson

First bulk order, I spent the last 3 hours cutting and bagging and trimming. (one of those bags are for us people, chicken breast) But we've got beef hearts (I only got through one tonight, SO much fat and such a pain to work with), Pork Kidneys, Chicken leg quarters, & chicken backs. I gave the girls a little bit of the heart to try out, I was unsure of my oldest and how she would like it.. She loved it though! 









This order has me very excited. It was starting to get expensive buying from the supermarket, all of this should last us close to 2 months I'm guessing.  









I had no idea beef hearts were SO big. This is just half...


----------



## TanktheMastiff

Tank the Mastiff with a beef bone from MPC a few weeks ago.










Her first go at some beef ribs earlier today.


----------



## TanktheMastiff

Tank the Mastiff eating Trachea stuffed with ground turkey.


----------



## TanktheMastiff

Tank the Mastiff vs. chicken leg quarter... Winner Tank the Mastiff !


----------



## TanktheMastiff

Breakfast the past few mornings, she gets a small breakfast then a larger dinner, when I can spend more time with her.

Chicken foot, chicken "supermix" from MPC, salmon oil, coconut oil, carrots, & evangers brand sweet potato.









Chicken "supermix" from MPC, egg, smelt, & chicken gizzards/hearts.


----------



## TanktheMastiff

My most recent order from MyPetCarnivore, included ground rabbit, mutton, pork, beef hearts & whole whitting.


----------



## DutchedForTheVeryFirstTim

Saturday treats. The bone from a whole bone in pork shoulder for Sera.









And for Bruno a pig leg. He only ate about half of it. I threw it back in the freezer and will offer it to him again tonight or tomorrow. He really enjoyed it though! Got his whole body into it lol!


----------



## DutchedForTheVeryFirstTim

and a quick vid


----------



## rawforlife00

Chicken whole legs
Beef and pork hearts
giblets
chicken and turkey feet
not in pic was pork and chopped beef
liver/kidney


----------



## Dogstar

Are chicken necks good for a 2 month puppy?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Sure, as long as the puppy doesn't gulp the. All of mine have had them as puppies.


----------



## Aseeral

My breakfast!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

So jealous! I'd love to feed Cricket something like that!


----------



## Tantalus24

What a cute thread! 
ooooowww ... bump!


----------

